# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  posvajanje romske djece

## pahuljičica

molim sve koji imaju iskustva u posvajanju romske djece da napišu koji dobar savjet zašto to učiniti ili ne učiniti...postoje Romska djeca koja uopće ne sliče na rome...da li je to točno ??? Mi smo pot. posvojitelji i često nam nude romsku djecu-ne potpuno već majka rom, otac nije i obratno...
pomozite....

----------


## TinnaZ

kada bih se trebala odlučivati na posvojenje, romsko dijete bi mi bio jedan razlog više za to.
Zašto: zato što ta djeca i kad imaju svoje obitelji imaju manje šanse i mogućnosti za izgraditi dostojanstven život. Zato što sam se u par navrata našla u razmišljanjima kako bih da trebam nekoga zaposliti voljela pronaći mogućnost da to bude netko iz romske manjine. Zato što nikada ne zalupim vratima kad mi netko od Roma pokuca i traži pomoć (niti kome drugom). Zato što mislim da oni trebaju pomoć više no bilo koja druga manjina u našoj zemlji.
Potresena sam još pričom o smrti naše Virgo - ali ako je to detalj koji te koči da ostvariš svoju želju za posvojenjem, mogu samo reći meni bi to bio detalj koji bi me potaknuo na posvojenje (kada bih imala mogućnosti čak i uz svoju djecu).

Iz osobnog sitnog iskustva: dok smo živjeli u zgradi imala sam žene Romkinje koje su dolazile redovito vikendom tražiti naše ostatke. Uvijek su bile pristojne, i ja sam im tako isto uzvratila. I svaki puta mi je bilo teško što dajem tako malo, a one su i na tome zahvalne. Jednom me je jedna od njih tražila nešto za školu, da treba opremiti dijete za školu i da moli da joj dam ako imam bilo što od toga. I oni su samo ljudi, i odrastaju u onakve ljude kakvim ih okolnosti formiraju. Isto kao i mi: neke od nas život napravi blagima, neke oštrima, neke grubima, neke otvorenima, neke gunđalima, neke veseljacima ... 
U mojoj bivšoj firmi imali smo jednog čovjeka za kojeg mislim da je bio Rom - bio je dobar radnik, malo zatvoren u sebe, ali i za sve ostale bih našla neki takav opis.

----------


## Riana

dijete je dijete, po mom mišljenju, a vi ćete ga odgajati.   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, nije osobno iskustvo, nego iz uze obitelji:

Obitelj s dvoje djece. Sestra odlazi na praksu u djecji dom i upoznaje malu curicu, oko 2g, mama Romkinja, tata ne. Dosta zaostaje u razvoju (motorika i socijalne vjestine). Uzimaju curicu preko vikenda...pa su ti vikendi sve cesci...Pa su je jednom uzeli preko GO na more i nisu je vise mogli vratiti...Zatrazili su starateljstvo...Curica je jako napredovala, motorika se potpuno ispravila, socijalni kontakti takodjer...Bilo je problema u skoli, malo i u ponasanju...Ipak su prve 3 najvaznije... Ali sve se prebrodilo.....Danas je to divna velika cura, 20 i nesto godina...Voli mamu, tatu, brata, sestru..

Problemi: da, bilo ih nazalost sa ljudima koji imaju predrasude...No, to je uglavnom bilo u skoli...ruzni komentari...i sl...
Danas je problem sa zaposlenjem...No, vec ce se nesto naci...

Divno je dati dom djetetu koje ga treba  :Heart:  Ljubav koju vraca veca je od svih problema.

----------


## Zdenka2

Znam ljude koji su posvojili romsku djevojčicu prije godinu - dvije i presretni su s njom. I preslatka je.  :Heart:  

Dva su razloga zašto ljudi nerado posvajaju romsko dijete. Jedan su predrasude prema njihovoj rasi. To je zapravo ekstremni oblik predrasuda koje inače postoje prema posvojenoj djeci, to jest da će djeca biti ista kao njihovi biološki roditelji koji su uglavnom, recimo to tako, lošijeg ponašanja. Takve predrasude uopće ne stoje i treba ih glatko odbaciti, jer ponašanje djeteta *nije*  genetski uvjetovano. U slučaju Roma postoje jako uvriježene predrasude koje isto tako ne bi smjele biti presudne kod posvojenja djeteta, jer dijete ćete odgajati vi i ono će biti kao vi. Drugi razlog zbog kojeg se ljudi skanjuju je to što ne žele da se djeca jako fizički razlikuju od njih. Recimo, ja sam izrazito svijetla, plave kose i vrlo svijetlih plavih očiju - znači, svatko, baš svatko na ulici bi odmah pomislio da dijete nije moje. E sad, je li mene to briga ili nije, stvar je promišljanja. Ja nisam bila u prilici da razmišljam o romskom djetetu, ali kad bih bila, predrasuda sigurno ne bih imala, a uvjerena sam da bi sve dileme nestale kad bih vidjela dijete. Zašto ne posvojiti pametno i zdravo dijete samo zato što je druge rase?

----------


## TinnaZ

meni su romska djeca tako slatka, zamisli koja lijepa djevojka bi recimo jednog dana izrasla ... ili dečko (svi "ljepotani" za koje mi kolegice šalju šaljive mailove su neki tamnoputi dečki)    :Smile:   ... 
A ima i u našem vrtiću djece koja su tamnije puti, ima jedna curica kovrčave crne kose i tamne puti - ma prekrasna. Možda su joj roditelji svjetlokosi, ma nema to veze, dijete je dijete.

----------


## pahuljičica

hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima i savjetima..i hvala čokoladi na "informacijama".
koliko često kontaktirate centre?
da li i vaši muževi zovu ?

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja kontaktiram u fazama - kad me ulovi zovem dosta, a onda se razočaram, pa zovem manje. MM nikada ne zove.

----------


## sky

Sto znaci "cesto"? Nama su u CZSS rekli da ne zovemo cesce od jednom u dva mjeseca jer cemo im inace dosaditi. Dobro, nisu rekli bas "dosaditi", ali to se dalo procitati izmedju redova.

Joj, pa ja se nisam ni predstavila: vec sam 3 godine na Potpomognutoj jer sam mislila da ce to ici lakse i brze nego posvajanje. Hm, nakon tri godine, evo me ipak ovdje. Ma nije mi zao, samo da uspije. Ovaj tjedan smo poslali molbu za obradu...

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## bubimirko

a zašto ste izdvojili romsku djecu od ostale??????ako netko doista želi dijete mislim da bi mu zadnja stvar o kojoj treba razmišljati je ta dal dijete ima romske krvi ili ne

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Sky!   :Smile:  
Vkunste8, MM nikad nije zvao - sve sam obavila sama  8) . Češće od mjesec i pol-dva je teško i realizirati - na 15 uspostavljenih poziva u prosjeku sam imala 3 razgovora s mjerodavnom osobom.
Nama su dijete romske nacionalnosti ponudili samo jednom - mislim, sedmogodišnjaka. Vjerovala sam da obzirom na naše godine imamo šansu za mlađe dijete, "granica" nam je bila 5 godina.

----------


## Metvica

Meni su romska djece prelijepa.
Što je, naravno, prilično glup razlog za posvajanje.

Uvijek sam bila "brza na obaraču" pri optuživanju drugih za rasizam, čak i onih koji su tvrdili da oni sami nemaju taj stav, ali ih brine reakcija okoline - smatrala sam to prikrivenim i rafiniranijim oblikom rasizma.
I priznajem da mi je prva reakcija kad sam pročitala naslov teme a onda i sam tekst bila GRRRR  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Vjerujem da bi na tome i ostalo (možda bih čak i napisala neki otrovan odgovor u tom smislu) da nisam i sama potencijalna posvojiteljica, pa cijelu priču gledam i iz nekog drugog ugla.
Naime, kad smo predavali molbu bili smo potpuno sigurni da je rasa djeteta nebitna, čak nam se sviđala ideja usvajanja malog crničića, kinezića ili "cigića" (ovo je od milja).

Sad više nisam tako sigurna :/ 
Koliko god ne razlikujem ljude prema rasi ili naciji, pa čak mi se čini i da bi dijete druge rase moglo biti svojevrsno obogaćenje zbog svoje različitosti, mislim da bi mi bilo jako teško kao roditelju nositi se sa stalnim povredama, uvredama i diskriminacijom svog djeteta.
Fućka mi se živo za različit izgled, ne vjerujem u urođenu inferiornost ili superiornost neke rase, ne vjerujem da će zbog biološkog ili kulturalnog nasljeđa biti sklonije ovakvom ili onakvom ponašanju (manji dio Roma su skitnice i prosjaci, velika većina pošteno i teško radi i živi jadno dijelom i zato jer smo ih marginalizirali). No mislim da bi mi srce prepuklo da mi dijete netko maltretira ili mu se izruguje samo zato što je Rom, da bude izloženo predrasudama i lošije tretirano u školi, dućanu, tramvaju, od strane susjeda, pa i dijela obitelji, da ima problema pri zaposlenju, napredovanju, nalaženju prijatelja, partnera...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Bojim se da usvojeno dijete ima dovoljno problema s identitetom i bez toga. Čak vjerujem da bi manji problem bio da je dijete "žuto" ili "crno", nego da je Rom u društvu u kojem pripadnici njegovog roda zauzimaju tako nisko mjesto.

Diskriminacije ima puno i u multikulturalnim društvima, a u ksenofobičnoj, nacionalističkoj i zadrtoj zemlji kao što je Hrvatska bojim se i pomisliti s čime bi se sve dijete moralo suočiti, gotovo svakog dana svoga života.  :Sad:  
I da, stoji argument da će to dijete možda "bolje proći" kod nekoga sa višim standardom i obrazovanjem. No biti isti među sličino "lošima" može psihološki biti lakše nego slabo kotirati među "boljima". 
A bojim se da je slabo kotiranje nešto na što je osuđen svatko različit od (glasne, primitivne) većine. I koliko god žestoko skakala u obranu prava svake "različite" skupine, bojim se da bi mi bilo izuzetno teško gledati svoje dijete kako zbog te svoje različitosti pati.

(Nevjerojatno... sad kad sam ovo sve napisala, odjednom se osjećam hrabrija suočiti se s time.  :shock:  Kao da sam si malo dala oduška, pa sam spremnija nositi se s raznim izazovima roditeljstva, pa tako i rasizmom... i time dati svoj doprinos kontra njega. Kao što su feministkinje davno rekle - "osobno je političko"    :Wink:   )

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Ovo je tema o kojoj intenzivno razmisljam...
U velikoj mjeri se slazem s Metvicom... Ja osobno nemam bas nikakvih predrasuda, ali kako se nositi s onim sto dijete ceka izvana... moram priznati da sam o tome razmisljala.
Ali s druge strane, sto je to "razlicitost"? Pa tko zna kakvo bi nase biolosko dijete bilo... Ja sam kao dijete imala mladez na oku... i djeca su me cesto pitala o tome... i meni je to bilo strasno... i tako sam zeljela da to nije tako i da ja to nemam... i cinilo me nesretnom ponekad.. Svi mi imamo neku svoju "razlicitost", netko ce ju razumjeti, prihvatiti i voljeti, a netko ponekad nece... 
Tako ja npr. nikako ne mogu razumjeti ljude koji decidirano kazu da ne bi nikad posvojili romsko dijete... ili dijete druge rase... ili jos gore, dijete druge vjere :?  Oni su "različiti" od mene i vecine mojih prijatelja... Ali u svakom slucaju svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje... pa ja bih zeljela usvojiti zdravo dijete i prema tome nemam neka prava osudjivati... 
Jos bih zeljela reci da zivim u centru Rijeke, a suprug je tu odrastao. On i njegova generacija rasli su zajedno s gradskom romskom djecom. Oni su danas "obicni", mladi ljudi kao i mi. Jedan od njih je i moj student. Zato ipak mislim da veliki gradovi nose svoje prednosti i uvelike smanjuju razlike i razlicitosti.

Malo sam mozda odlutala.  :Saint:   Ali ukratko, dijete je dijete i ljubav je ljubav, u to sam sigurna, a sve ostalo je niz nasih strahova... s kojima se borimo na razlicite nacine...
Pozdrav svima.   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je Metvica super opisala dileme oko toga.

----------


## malezija

> hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima i savjetima..i hvala čokoladi na "informacijama".
> koliko često kontaktirate centre?
> da li i vaši muževi zovu ?


                                                                                                                                                                                                           bok vkunste8,Centre zovem oprilike jednom u mjesec, mjesec i pol.za njih 70 mi treba minimalno 3-4 jutra,jer su neki na terenu,neki na godišnjem.Neki  centri (socijalni radnici,psiholozi) porazgovaraju sa mnom a neki već i prije nego se prestavim kažu da nemaju momentalno djece i da će oni mene zvati kad bude nešto nova.A ima i onih slućajeva kada tražim na centrali tu i tu osobu,treba mi za to i to,odgovor sljedeći ;PA GOSPOĐO TO VAM ZNAM I JA NEMAMO DJECE ZA POSVOJENJE  :Evil or Very Mad:  na to ja opet ljepo zamolim nekog mjerodavnog i budem fina, a u sebi kipim.Kad zovem ljepo zamolim da zapišu naše ime i prezime.Neznam nisam ni ja sama više pametna(kao da sam nekad i bila  :Laughing:  ) ali iza tih zivkanja  nekako sam tužna jer imam osjećaj da se baš ništa ne dešava,ali opet sa nestrpjenjem ćekam sljedeći mjesec i zovem.Moj muž je zovnio svega 3-4 puta i to one centre koji bi mi prošli put rekli da imaju nešto na sudu,takve bi zvali svako 15tak dana jedanput ja jednom on.Što se tiće romske djece,jednom su nam ponudili curicu od 5 godina sa teškim oštećenjem u razvoju.Iz svega ovoga i iz nekog mog iskustva samo mogu reći BUDITE UPORNI,jer istina je da smo u ovome sami i da nam nitko neće pomoći jedino mi sami i to je oćito da moramo biti dosadni sa zivkanjem,ali boli me briga ovo je moja borba i ja se borim,i nije me briga kad netko tamo sa druge strane telefona uzdahne i promisli opet ova  :Grin:  . Držite se ljudi i vjerujte snovi su ostvarljivi!

----------


## gejsha

> a zašto ste izdvojili romsku djecu od ostale??????ako netko doista želi dijete mislim da bi mu zadnja stvar o kojoj treba razmišljati je ta dal dijete ima romske krvi ili ne



Šta su stvarno izdvojeni??    :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:     čovjek je čovjek ... 

Mislim stvarno ako netko gleda na to onda mu ni netreba dati zivotinju a ne dijete

----------


## TinnaZ

a kako bi netko znao da li se rodi o romskom djetetu. Na osnovu boje kože ?? Pa ovi romi koje mene posjećuju vikendom, teško bih skužila da se radi o bilo kakvoj različitosti, i često nisam sigurna da li su Romi ili siromašniji sloj ljudi koji nisu Romi.
Moj dečkić se rodio skroz tamnoput i crne kosice (išli su ga testirati na žuticu, bilo je i njima čudno kako je taman a ja svijetle puti), nadala sam se da će takav i ostati, no posvijetlio je u međuvremenu.
Dijete će biti onakvo kako ga se odgaja, i mislim da neće sigurno trpiti ogovaranja zbog boje kože.
Isto tako može netko reći da će biti ogovarano jer je posvojeno, i to je različitost. Svi imamo neke svoje različitosti koje smo mrzili u djetinjstvu. Ja sam onda bila mršavica i nisam to voljela (ali niti mrzila), sada nakon dvije trudnoće sam sretna zbog toga.

----------


## sanja74

Meni je na početku promišljanja o posvojenju bilo teško suočiti se sa činjenicom da naše dijete neće rasti u meni, i da neće biti sasvim maleno kad ga prvi put primim u naručje (ok - to je zapravo suočavanje sa sterilitetom). Da će imati dio života odvojen od nas. Isto tako, pitala sam se da li sam dovoljno _snažna_ da bi posvojili starije ili različito (romsko,..) dijete.

Kad smo shvatili da je posvojenje naš put, i da ćemo voljeti to dijete bezrezervno, postalo mi je jasno da nije bitno ni koliko je staro, ni kako izgleda.. Bilo je potrebno samo pronaći tu "hrabrost" u sebi.. i sigurnost da je možemo prenjeti na dijete, i objasniti mu da je jedinstveno, željeno i nama prekrasno upravo takvo.

U posjetu jednom Domu pitala nas je ravnateljica bi li uzeli 2god Roma.. mi se već ponadali, al je ispalo da je to bilo više retoričko pitanje.

----------


## nela

Prije nego što sam postala mama dosta sam razmišljala o tome, a i u obradi su s nama dosta razgovarali  o tome što mislimo o posvajanju romskog djeteta.

Uvijek sam odgovarala iskreno, a to je da nisam sigurna i da bih konačnu odluku donijela vodeći se osjećajem koji bi prevagnuo u trenutku kad bi se počelo razgovarati o konkretnom djetetu.

Iako za sebe i supruga mislim da smo osobe bez rasnih predrasuda, bojala sam se svega o čemu Metvica govori. Bojala sam se da bi mi srce puklo kad bi moje dijete bilo izvrgnuto uvredama, poniženju, drukčijim pogledima, ruganju, odbacivanju, diskriminaciji,  bojala sam se da to dodatno usložava ionako složenu situaciju kod posvajanja. 

I ja vjerujem da bi društvo u kojem živimo bilo sklonije djetetu koje je "žuto" ili "crno", nego "cigiću".  No, moram priznati da ideja kako bih se morala boriti s takvim predrasudama nije činila da se osjećam jačom, snažnijom, hrabrijom da se ponesem s tim izazovom. 

Ne znam, možda je to i stoga što sam se izmučena neuspjelim pokušajima da postanem mama tada osjećala posebno slaba. Sada  mi moje dijete ulijeva nevjerojatnu snagu, i čini mi se da bi mi bilo "svejednije", ali tada sam se zaista osjećala ugroženo pri pomisli da bih i tu bitku morala vojevati.  

Gdje god se pojavi, moje dijete je veoma toplo primljeno. Nikad nisam osjetila ni tračak podozrenja u ljudima zbog toga što je posvojen. Meni to nevjerojatno godi, sretna sam. 
I baš nedavno, u jednom razgovoru o tome, moj muž  me je pitao:  misliš li, iskreno, da bi svi ti ljudi bili jednako blagonakloni  i prema našem romskom djetetu.

Iskreno, mislim da ne bi.

----------


## Metvica

nela,   :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

Takvi ne bi bili blagonakloni niti prema bolesnom djetetu, gluhom, sa bilo kojom manom ...

----------


## pahuljičica

Joj cure, svima vam puno hvala kaj ste se uključile u ovu temu..Iskreno "u igri" smo za jednu djevojčicu-otac hrvat ;majka romkinja..Soc. radnica kaže da za sada nije tamne puti (još je malena), ima crnu kosicu.... Hoće li joj se put promjeniti ??? :?

----------


## irenas

> Joj cure, svima vam puno hvala kaj ste se uključile u ovu temu..Iskreno "u igri" smo za jednu djevojčicu-otac hrvat ;majka romkinja..Soc. radnica kaže da za sada nije tamne puti (još je malena), ima crnu kosicu.... Hoće li joj se put promjeniti ??? :?


Želim vam da je dobijete a i sam ćeš tada  vidjeti da će ti njezina put biti nešto najljepše i najmilije što si u životu vidjela  :Kiss:

----------


## khaa

> Takvi ne bi bili blagonakloni niti prema bolesnom djetetu, gluhom, sa bilo kojom manom ...


slažem se. i osobno smatram da su sve ostale diskusije potpuno bespredmetne. uvijek će postojati primitivizam.

----------


## TinnaZ

vkunste, moj sinčić se rodio totalno tamnoput sa crnom kosicom, stvarno su se svi čudlili (mi smo svijetle puti), a ja se nadala da će tako i ostati; nikada mi niti u jednom trenutku nije palo na pamet da ako ostane tako da bi ga netko bilo kad mogao pitati u vezi toga, ili da bi se osjećao u bilo kojem trenutku drugačije i slično, razmišljala sam samo kako će biti zgodan frajer ako ostane tako tamnoput i meni je bio najljepša beba na svijetu. 
Posvijetlio je za par mjeseci (možda nisam dovoljno dobro održavala put sunčanjem npr.   :Grin:  )

----------


## sky

> Joj cure, svima vam puno hvala kaj ste se uključile u ovu temu..Iskreno "u igri" smo za jednu djevojčicu-otac hrvat ;majka romkinja..Soc. radnica kaže da za sada nije tamne puti (još je malena), ima crnu kosicu.... Hoće li joj se put promjeniti ??? :?


Mislim da je najbitnije da ti i TM rascistite da li je to vama vazno. Ako postoji i najmanja sumnja da je, nemojte usvojiti romsko dijete, za njeno, a i za vase dobro.

Malena djevojcica moja je najveca zelja. Sutra bih ju uzela, bila tamne puti ili ne.

----------


## TinnaZ

Skay, pa ako se vkunste ne odluči, zar ne može dati preporuku tebi da se vi javite ?

----------


## ina33

vkunste8, sretno, ma šta odlučili   :Love: .

sky,   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Skay, pa ako se vkunste ne odluči, zar ne može dati preporuku tebi da se vi javite ?


 trebala sam obrnuto formulirati   :Smile:  

Ali gle, vkunste je napisala da joj često nude romsku djecu, nemam pojma kako to ide, ali zar ne bi onda mogla biti preko foruma u kontaktu sa posvojiteljima iz drugih gradova kojima ne nude ništa, po pomoći oko kontakta sa czs u svojem gradu i slično




> Mi smo pot. posvojitelji i često nam nude romsku djecu-ne potpuno već majka rom, otac nije i obratno...

----------


## Davor

Konačno mi popustili parni pipci.
Dakle, ne postoje znanstveni temelji po kojima bi se romska djeca genetski ikako razlikovala od bilo koje europske. Kulturalne razlike su sasvim druga stvar, ali je dobro pitanje je li problem uopće etničke prirode. Naime, od ukupno 10% djece s posebnim potrebama (kod nas) ogromnu većinu čine kulturološki deprivirana, a odgovornost za to je na cijelom društvu.

Što se genetike tiče, Romi su indijskih korijena, a među Indijcima se puno raspreda o dvije osnovne skupine Arijcima i Dravidima, gdje su Dravidi nešto tamniji. Boja kože može biti i klimatski uvjetovana, a gle čuda, etničke skupine koje govore dravidskim jezicima žive na jugu.

Dakle, dalo bi se naivno zaključiti da u genima sigurno ima nekakvog rasizma i ... štanga. 0 bodova: Antropolozi se s time ne slažu, vidi 
link

Kome ni to nije dosta (a ima ljudi koji se baš time bave), ispada da niti genetska istraživanja ne podržavaju rasizam. Y kromosomi (prenosi otac), mikrosatelitski DNA (govori o genetskoj udaljenosti) i mitohondrijski DNA (prenosi majka) ne podržavaju rasizam.

Dakle, rasizam prema Romima je isključivo karakterna crta.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja uopće ne kužim kako to nekima nude romsku djecu i to često, a ja čekam već dvije godine još jedno dijete i nije bilo nijednog takvog poziva. Tak' da mi se čini, kako je i Sanja napisala, da je to više retoričko pitanje. A s Davorom se skroz slažem.

----------


## khaa

ma bravo Davor!!!! drago mi je zbog tvojih parnih pipaca!  :Idea:  
moja prijateljica radi godinama u udruzi Roma u Kölnu. i moram se složiti sa svime što si rekao, pogotovo ovim: 


> Dakle, rasizam prema Romima je isključivo karakterna crta.

----------


## TinnaZ

vkunste je možda mislila na razlike koje se mogu dogoditi kod starije djece koja su već "odgajana", dakle imaju svoje navike, koje mogu biti i u zavisnosti u odnosu na sredinu u kojoj su odrasla jedan dio svoga djetinjstva.
No, ja niti tada ne bih apriori odbijala mogućnost posvojenja djeteta, a za mlađu djecu u svakom slučaju ne bih razmišljala o "genetskim" razlikama; jer meni su ta djeca i lijepa i simpatična, a svaki puta kada vidim onu jadnu poluobučenu djecu rome na ulici dođe mi da ih povedem doma.

nakon Davorovog posta mi je jasnije zakaj su mi tako lijepi, meni su i Indijci jedna od najljepših nacija   :Smile:  , znači boja kože mi ne igra neku ulogu u simpatiji prema ljudima, a odgoj i navike, odnosno sredina iz koje netko potječe je druga stvar, iako je i to nebitno kod djece. Biti će onakva osoba u kakvoj obitelji će odrasti.

----------


## pahuljičica

Pošto smo mi tek 5 mj u samom postuku a stvarno bi htjeli što manju bebu nećemo srljati  i uzeti starije 3,4,5 god dijete; samo da to "riješimo"...
Znam za nekoliko postupaka koji su u tijeku, ali većinom djeca iznad 3 god.. Ako je netko za takvo dijete, jel ja smijem napisat o kojem centru se radi ???? Ono da ne bi mi imali problema...
A i ima ...Romske djece...
"Smijem pitat" kolko dugo ste vi dugo u postupku i koliko imate godina ???

----------


## Hana_Sara

ne slazem se s tim da geni ne igraju bas nikakvu ulogu, to nije istina. dijete se ne rada kao "tabula rasa", inace bi sva djeca iz iste obitelji bila jednakog karaktera i jednako uspjesna u zivotu. 

dakako da je ooooogroman utjecaj okoline, ali geni jedne skupine, jednog naroda, jedne tradicije igraju ulogu.

----------


## TinnaZ

mislila sam geni u smislu da bi sva romska djeca bila obavezno drugačija od druge djece, ne igraju u tom smislu ulogu ...

----------


## pino

Evo moram se i ja javiti - mislim da nije u redu da se ljudi proglasavaju rasistima zato sto ne skoce odmah na priliku da posvoje dijete koje izgleda malo (ili puno) drugacije od njih. I to zbog onih razloga koje ste i naveli - da li bi to sredina prihvatila, da li bi dijete imalo problema - da li bi i vas ispitivali nonstop je li to "vase" dijete, ma ima milijun situacija u kojima bi vi vam drugi ljudi mogli dizati tlak. Osim toga, ako se dijete znatno razlikuje od roditelja, dijete bi vrlo rano bilo svjesno toga da je posvojeno ili "drugacije". Neki mogu to vrlo uspjesno ignorirati, a neki ljudi bas i ne mogu. 

Moja prijateljica iz osnovne skole je posvojila dvije starije Romkinje, mislim oko 5 godina (prvo jednu, a onda i drugu), i to mi je ispricala njezina mama, i prvo sto je rekla je da je curica Romkinja i da ima tamnu kozu i da ju zato u skoli zezaju. Doslovce u istoj recenici kad je rekla za posvajanje. Dakle cesto to ljudima itekako znaci, jer je to jedan faktor koji treba uzeti u obzir i koji ce mozda malo iskomplicirati odgajanje. 

Razlike medju pojedincima iste rase su vece nego razlike medju prosjecnim predstavnicima dvije razlicite rase, to stoji, medjutim, nije istina da geni ne igraju nikakvu ulogu - recimo Tay-Sachs bolest je puno prevalentnija u zidovskoj populaciji, a sickle cell u crnackoj (jer zasticuje od malarije), i osobine kao inteligencija ili agresivnost imaju i nasljednu komponentu (jer imaju biolosku podlogu). Takodjer, vazno je za dijete kakva je majka bila u trudnoci, a to je cesto kulturoloski ili socioekonomski uvjetovano - dovoljna i zdrava prehrana, pusenje, alkohol, mozda droge itd.

Ovdje u USA, gdje ima puno vise crnacke djece za posvajanje, pogotovo one starije, *crnacke* organizacije se protive tome da se crna djeca daju bijelcima na posvajanje jer ce onda izgubiti svoj identitet i nece biti ni jedno ni drugo (ni crni ni bijeli), i prednost za posvajanje crne djece imaju crnci; a ako bijelci posvoje crno dijete, oni se itekako potrude da mu daju priliku da upozna crnacku kulturu. U biti je situacija dosta slicna u paraleli crnci - Romi, takodjer postoje kultoroloske i ekonomske razlike, i predrasude itd. Mozete li vi zamisliti da se potrudite upoznati dijete s njegovim romskim korjenima i kakva je to kultura i kako se zivi, kakve su tradicije itd? Kad i sami ne znate o toj kulturi skoro nista (osim uvrijezenih predrasuda). Zato bih rekla da je to malo kompliciranije pitanje nego samo boja koze.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Mozete li vi zamisliti da se potrudite upoznati dijete s njegovim romskim korjenima i kakva je to kultura i kako se zivi, kakve su tradicije itd? Kad i sami ne znate o toj kulturi skoro nista (osim uvrijezenih predrasuda). Zato bih rekla da je to malo kompliciranije pitanje nego samo boja koze.


 ja sam se potrudila upoznati rome, odnosno kako žive (u srednjoj školi, odnosno nakon). zato možda i imam manje predrasuda. doduše nisu živjeli u onom smislu kako ih mi doživljavamo, otac je radio (u Njemačkoj, jer valjda je tamo ipak uspio dobiti nekakav posao), djeca su išla u školu (ne sjećam se  da li su i završila školu), došao je rat, pa su svi zajedno sa majkom otišli u Njemačku i tamo i danas žive. Baš pokušavam pronaći ovih dana kontakt, ali mi ne polazi za rukom.

----------


## Metvica

> ma bravo Davor!!!! drago mi je zbog tvojih parnih pipaca!  
> moja prijateljica radi godinama u udruzi Roma u Kölnu. i moram se složiti sa svime što si rekao, pogotovo ovim: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dakle, rasizam prema Romima je isključivo karakterna crta.


Pa s time se valjda svi možemo složiti!
Nije mi samo jasno s kime polemizirate :? 



> dakako da je ooooogroman utjecaj okoline, ali geni jedne skupine, jednog naroda, jedne tradicije igraju ulogu.


Netočno.
Geni *individue* imaju utjecaja. Geni naroda ne postoje - dokazano. A pogotovo ne geni tradicije - to je biološki nemoguće.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovdje je problem u tome što se istovremeno diskutira o dvije posve različite stvari. Jedno je načelno pitanje jednakosti/nejednakosti rasa, predrasuda prema drugim rasama i rasizma. Drugo je konkretno pitanje posvojiti ili ne dijete iz druge rase i s time vezani problemi socijalizacije itd. Dakle, jedni govore načelno, a druge muče vrlo konkretne dileme, što su bitno različite pozicije i polazišta u diskusiji, odnosno ova druga pozicija je mnogo teža. 

Mislim da je nedvojbeno da se ovdje nitko nije iskazao kao rasist nego su sa strane onih koji se nalaze pred konkretnim problemom iznesena razmišljanja o tome mogu li se nositi s "drukčijošću" ili ne. Istovrsna diskusija mogla bi se voditi npr. i o djeci s posebnim potrebama. Ljudi koji će doista posvojiti neko dijete moraju razmisliti mogu li se nositi s raznim problemima koje nose npr. djeca s oštećenjima, djeca koja su starija i više godina su odgajana u domu, zlostavljana djeca, eto u ovom slučaju romska djeca. Tu svatko mora donijeti zrelu odluku za sebe, jer preuzima doživotnu odgovornost za dijete i mora biti siguran da se sa svim problemima može nositi. 

Mislim da je svatko dobro došao u ovoj diskusiji, samo želim naglasiti da je načelna pozicija nešto što je vrlo lako zauzeti, a posvojiti dijete i preuzeti sve terete koje to sa sobom nosi je nešto sasvim drugo. 

Još nešto, off topic: geni naroda, odnosno slabo promjenjivi geni postoje, znanstveno dokazano i ispričane cijele priče o tome. To su haplotipovi na y kromosomu i geni mitohondrijske DNK koje nose i muškarci i žene. O tome postoje brojna istraživanja koja su najdalje otišla kad se radi o židovskoj populaciji, jer se je ona najmanje miješala s drugim stanovništvom tijekom povijesti. Takva istraživanja se vrše i za hrvatsku populaciju, postoje projekti o tome pri MZOS. Pomoću tih gena moguće je istražiti kretanje stanovništva kroz povijest, srodnosti, porijeklo. Dakako, radi se o genetskom porijeklu koje se ne može poistovjećivati s političkim fenomenom nacije, odnosno etnogenezom, kojom se bavi povijest.

----------


## ina33

Zdenka2, kao i uvijek, po  meni si točno pogodila poantu, apsolutno se s tobom slažem. 

Nitko na ovome forumu nije rasist i ne mislim da itko ima išta a priori loše protiv Roma. Mislim da bi se u našem hrvatskomk okruženju sa simpatijama gledalo na posvojenje npr. nekog malog slatkog crnčića, nego na posvojenje Roma ili npr. Kineza. Ovdje se radi se o osobnoj procjeni može li se netko, "izranjavan" višegodišnjim MPO pokušajima i svojom neplodnošću, nositi sa možebitnom svakodnevnom borbom koju bi takvo posvojenje moglo nositi ili ne. Netko je borbeniji tip i skloniji biti na barikadama i "propovijedati" svoje vrijednosti svakodnevno i svima, netko nije i ne želi ili nema snage nakon višegodišnje borbe s neplodnošću i višegodišnjih pokušaja posvojenja svoj život pretvorit u kontinuiranu borbu i bit izranjavan grubim primjedbama o svom djetetu. Svi smo različiti. Ne mogu sad vjerovati kad o tome razmišljam, ali evo, ja sam se na primjer, ma sram me i priznati, skoro rasplakala prvi put kad su se mojoj nećakinjici rugali u vrtiću što nosi cvike. Sad mi je to smiješno, naravno. Pretpostavljam (ali ne znam) da bi osobama koje su već uspješno posvojili jedno dijete i snašli se u toj ulozi i tu sve štima, bilo možda emotivno lakše posvojiti romsko dijete i da su ekipiraniji za "borbu" i da ne bi bili toliko izranjavani tim stavovima okoline. I ja sam npr. vrlo svijetla, ljudi komentiraju da sam kao iz Švedske, i sad da svakom, ali baš svakom tko me vidi objašnjavam što i kako, od kasirke u samoposluzi pa na dalje, u ovoj svojoj životnoj fazi možda nemam snage. Ja sam možda inklinirana za ipak da ako bi nam se pružila ta mogućnost, MM nije tome sklon zasad, znam da moramo uskladiti stavove, ali nije to tako lako i ne smatram muža rasistom zbog toga. Ne radi se tu uopće o genima nego o tome što takvo posvojenje možebitno nosi sa sobom.

Lako je zauzeti načelan stav, u konkretnoj situaciji je to ipak malo drugačije i svatko to po meni treba za sebe odlučiti, bez grižnje savjesti i da ga napadaju i etiketiraju rasistom.

----------


## brigita2

> često nam nude romsku djecu-ne potpuno već majka rom, otac nije i obratno...


Naši bivši podstanari su takav par, ona je romkinja, a on nije. Njihova curica je prava ljepotica i ne skuži joj se da je poluromkinja.  Ima smeđu kovrčavu kosu i krasne velike oči. MM je znao voditi svo troje djece (naših dvoje i tu curicu) sa sobom u dučan i svi su mislili da je i ona njegova iako su moji klinci bljedoliki, a E. ima čak i plavu kosicu. Da je vidite na slici, sigurno se ne bi predomišljali da li da je posvojite (naravno ona nije na posvajanje jer ima roditelje) jer je preslatka.

----------


## Metvica

> jedni govore načelno, a druge muče vrlo konkretne dileme


hvala zdenka da si ovo istaknula, taman mi se činilo da rasprava kreće u lošem smjeru




> geni naroda, odnosno slabo promjenjivi geni postoje... Dakako, radi se o genetskom porijeklu koje se ne može poistovjećivati s političkim fenomenom nacije, odnosno etnogenezom, kojom se bavi povijest.


U pravu si. Nisam od struke, pa se valjda nisam dobro izrazila. (Iako, koliko mi je poznato, postojanje ili nepostojanje određenih markera nije povezano s nasljednim karakteristikama, osim možda nekih bolesti.)
No nisam mislila na to, već sam htjela istaknuti ono što i sama kažeš, da geni nemaju nikakve veze s nacijama - tipa "Cigani su kradljivi" ili "Srbi imaju šiljaste glave" (posljednji biser dugujemo Šimi Đodanu, 1990., šteta da se zaboravi)

----------


## Metvica

Mislim da je jasno, ali ipak:
fali mi   :Evil or Very Mad:  u zadnjoj rečenici (išlo bi ih stotinjak da forum dopušta)

----------


## ina33

Ovo sa šiljastim glavama... je stvarno rekao naš Šime   :Laughing:  ?!!

----------


## pahuljičica

Vidim da teoretski puno raspravljate o romima, no svejedno, jel netko od vas posvojio malog roma....kakva su iskustva....?.....
ja osobno nemam ništa protiv toga, ako je beba malena i ako ju se stigne odgajati od malih nogu.....
Pitanje za Zdenku2:    I? I? I?

----------


## maria71

> Ovo sa šiljastim glavama... je stvarno rekao naš Šime   ?!!


uz to da oblače lijevu cipelu na desnu nogu i obrnuto.....

meni tada kao Srpkinji  to nije bilo smiješno,a ni sad se ne smijem

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja znam posredno za jednu obitelj koja je posvojila romsku curicu, još vrlo malu i, koliko sam čula, iskustva su lijepa, sretni su. Za druge slučajeve ne znam.

Maria, ni meni to nit' je bilo nit' jest smiješno.

----------


## Davor

*brigita2*, sva poanta je upravo u tome da su narodi indijskog potkontinenta genetski istovjetni europskima i da ti netko ne kaže, baš nikada ne bi pogodila za neko posvojeno romsko dijete koji su mu korijeni. Ispada da je najveća genetska varijacija uvjetovana migracijama azijskih plemena pa ćeš i dan-danas naći Mađare i Fince s "kosim očima" - u srcu Europe. Dakle, Romi su ti genetski nešto bliži od Finaca, jer dolaze iz istog genetskog bazena.

Izraz "rasizam" koristim namjerno. Odnosi se na opravdavanje diskriminacije na temelju različitosti, a vrhunac apsurdnosti postiže upravo u ovakvim situacijama gdje se radi o jednoj identičnoj rasi. Pri tome ne mislim da je ikakav rasizam opravdan. Uostalom, Romi su u problematiku jako dobro upućeni:

"kon mangel te kerel tumendar r.oburen `ci `soxa phenela tumen o `ca`cimos pa tumare perintonde" 

(Tko god te želi porobiti neće ti reći istinu o tvojim precima) 
-ciganska

----------


## ina33

Maria, oprosti što sam te povrijedila, nije mi bila namjera. Meni je to toliko glupo da mi je smiješno.

----------


## maria71

ina sve 5

----------


## TinnaZ

> sva poanta je upravo u tome da su narodi indijskog potkontinenta genetski istovjetni europskima i da ti netko ne kaže, baš nikada ne bi pogodila za neko posvojeno romsko dijete koji su mu korijeni.


 pretpostavimo da bi roditelji i djeca se trebali nositi sa nekim "stavom" okline zbog različitog djeteta, ali kako bi netko skužio da je to dijete različito u smislu nacije, odnosno različitije od bilo kojeg drugog djeteta tamnije puti iz razreda/vrtića.
Kao što rekoh, imamo djece tamne puti u vrtiću, nikada mi ne bi palo na pamet da pitam je li dijete rom, ili je li posvojeno.
Uostalom, odogovor može biti i dijete je posvojeno, pa time opravdati različitost od roditelja i slično.

Ja sam imala iskustva s romima, ne u smislu posvojenog djeteta nego u druženju. Tada mi je to bilo interesantno, a i danas bih odvela i muža i djecu k njima u posjet (ne znam kako bi mm reagirao na ideju, ali mislim da dobro).
Oni su bili situirani Romi, ali i obrazovano dijete neće biti također različito po bilo čemu, osim možda lijepoj puti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Netočno.
> Geni *individue* imaju utjecaja. Geni naroda ne postoje - dokazano. A pogotovo ne geni tradicije - to je biološki nemoguće.


zasto onda recimo uzasno puno Zidova ima veliki nos? zasto je jako puno Talijana tamne puti? nisu li to geni naroda u smislu jedne prosirene obitelji, ciji korijeni idu daleko u proslost. a tu i klimatski uvjeti, tradicija i kultura koje nastaju iz razloga obitavanja na istom prostoru itd, igraju veliku ulogu.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Još nešto, off topic: geni naroda, odnosno slabo promjenjivi geni postoje, znanstveno dokazano i ispričane cijele priče o tome. To su haplotipovi na y kromosomu i geni mitohondrijske DNK koje nose i muškarci i žene. O tome postoje brojna istraživanja koja su najdalje otišla kad se radi o židovskoj populaciji, jer se je ona najmanje miješala s drugim stanovništvom tijekom povijesti. Takva istraživanja se vrše i za hrvatsku populaciju, postoje projekti o tome pri MZOS. Pomoću tih gena moguće je istražiti kretanje stanovništva kroz povijest, srodnosti, porijeklo. Dakako, radi se o genetskom porijeklu koje se ne može poistovjećivati s političkim fenomenom nacije, odnosno etnogenezom, kojom se bavi povijest.


haha, Zdenka nisam ni procitala tvoj post, a i ja sam se prvo sjetila Zidova  :D ... hvala sto si to tako lijepo strucno objasnila, kako ja ne bih znala   :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

> Vidim da teoretski puno raspravljate o romima, no svejedno, jel netko od vas posvojio malog roma....kakva su iskustva....?.....
> ja osobno nemam ništa protiv toga, ako je beba malena i ako ju se stigne odgajati od malih nogu.....
> Pitanje za Zdenku2:    I? I? I?


Koliko mi je poznato nitko na ovom forumu nema iskustvo posvajanja romskog djeteta. 
Kad sam svojedobno u svojoj obitelji malo razgovarala o toj temi (ponukana načelnim pitanjem jedne socijalne radnice) shvatila sam da su gotovo svi protiv ako ikako bude moguće (i to iz razloga koje je netko gore već naveo), a ja sama zaista nisam imala nikakvih predrasuda i bila sam spremna posvojiti bilo koga, pa tako i Roma. Dosta sam se dugo loše osjećala razmišljajući o tome, ali posvojenje je nešto oko čega se ipak oba partnera moraju potpuno usuglasiti i biti sigurni u svoju odluku.

Kad bismo se danas odlučili na ponovno posvajanje vjerujem da bi i MM razmišljao drugačije i da bi se bolje nosio s mogućim reakcijama okoline.
Moram reći da nikad, ali baš nikad ni kod koga nisam opazila bilo kakvu negativnu reakciju na naše dijete ili sam čin posvojenja, iako su nas na to upozoravali (a i da sam opazila - ne bi se taj dobro proveo 8) ). 
Nekako mislim da reakcije okoline u velikoj mjeri ovise i o našem samopouzdanju, otvorenosti i pristupu posvojenju.

----------


## TinnaZ

rasprava ovdje možda će nekome olakšati da i učini jedno takvo posvojenje ... i ovaj forum je dio javnog mnijenja.
Kad malo razmislim o posvojenjima za koje znam, jedan bračni par s kojima se često susrećem posvojio je svijetloputu curicu, dok je tata izrazito crn i tamnoput, a mama svijetle puti, nemam pojma što je i od kuda je dijete, niti mi je kada palo na pamet da pitam, a niti sam znala da je posvojena dosta dugo (nije više curica, sad je rodila nedavno).
Dakle, i tu se moglo postavljati pitanje različitosti.
Moj tetak je bio izrazito crn i tamnoput (zato se teta i zaljubila u njega), ponekad sam znala pomisliti gle kak super ten ima, ja niti nakon cijelog ljeta nisam takva, ali nikad ga nisam pitala hej otkuda si ti došao mođe nas takav tamnoput, imaš li možda romske korijene.

Tako će i dijete koje raste u normalnoj obitelji možda biti ovakvo ili onakvo, ništa manje ili više istraumatizirano nego ako ima klempave uši (pod uvjetom da se roditelji tako postave).

----------


## Zdenka2

> [Kad bismo se danas odlučili na ponovno posvajanje vjerujem da bi i MM razmišljao drugačije i da bi se bolje nosio s mogućim reakcijama okoline.
> vise i o našem samopouzdanju, otvorenosti i pristupu posvojenju.


Ova rečenica mi se čini ključnom u onom segmentu problema kojeg sam ranije pokušala podvući. To što je Čokolada napisala i ja mogu potpisati. Voljela bih da se vi koji diskutirate načelno pokušate staviti u kožu posvojitelja koji moraju donositi odluke i ponijeti odgovornosti u konkretnim, a ne hipotetskim situacijama. Kada parovi ulaze u postupak posvojenja oni su većinom nesigurni, izmučeni svim onim što su proživljavali prije, žele posvojenje, ali mnogo toga ne znaju i pribojavaju se. To je normalno i realno. Oni ne žele biti heroji niti borci na barikadama nego obični, najobičniji roditelji. Žele biti što sličniji svim ostalim obiteljima i roditeljima. Žele što manju bebu, što bližu onome što oni jesu. Kad sam ja prije sad već skoro šest godina bila u postupku prvog posvojenja željela sam malu bebu, smatrajući da malu bebu mogu početi odgajati gotovo od početka i na takav je način mnogo potpunije uklopiti u svoju obitelj. I danas mislim da je mnogo teže posvojiti starije dijete koje ne odgajaš od početka i koje u mnogim stvarima via facti zaostaje, jer se s njime nitko nije previše bavio. Ali, ja sam mnogo sigurnija nego što sam prije bila i sad sam spremna na ono na što nisam bila spremna prije šest godina. Dapače, želim upravo starije dijete, između brojnih razloga i zbog toga što mislim da upravo ja, sa svojim roditeljskim stažom, iskustvom, metodama itd. takvom djetetu mogu bolje pomoći nego netko tko je tek na početku, u onoj ustrašenoj, nesigurnoj fazi. Hoću reći, ja sad nisam bolja, pravednija, velikodušnija osoba nego što sam bila prije šest godina, samo sam sigurnija i mogu ono što tada nisam mogla.

Hoću reći, kad ljudi dođu do odluke o posvojenju, većinom su već prošli mukotrpan put. Onda su podvrgnuti ispitivanju, kontroli i kriterijima koji se za biološke roditelje ne zahtijevaju. Onda čekaju djecu i mole Boga da im se birokracija smiluje. I onda još svi misle da bi oni trebali nositi svo breme ovog svijeta i da ne smiju imati svoje dvojbe, strahove, na koncu i želje.

----------


## ina33

Upravo savršeno sumirano   :Love: .

----------


## sanja74

Sama odluka o imanju djeteta pomalo zastrašuje, ako razmišljamo što to sve donosi - odgovornost za novi život. 

Suočavamo se sa puno pitanja - od toga kakvo će biti dijete, do toga kako biti što bolji roditelj. I to nema nikakve veze s tim jel dijete biološko ili posvojeno. Ako nismo spremni, bolje je odluku odgoditi. Ako mislimo da se možemo niositi sa svime što roditeljstvo donosi, super.

S godinama, iskustvima sazrijevamo. Mi bi sada bez zadrške i straha posvajali starije dijete, ili Roma, ili... Ta odluka se temelji na našem mišljenju da smo dobri roditelji, i da tom drugom djetetu možemo puno pružiti. Nismo savršeni, spremni smo učiti, slušati dijete, i što je najbitnije voljeti ga.

Uostalom, kad se ljudi odlučuju na trudnoću ne znaju hoće li im biti dijete zdravo, kako će izgledati.. 


Svako u sebi mora pronaći odgovor da li je spreman za roditeljstvo.

----------


## Metvica

Zdenka,   :Kiss:

----------


## Metvica

> zasto onda recimo uzasno puno Zidova ima veliki nos? zasto je jako puno Talijana tamne puti? nisu li to geni naroda u smislu jedne prosirene obitelji, ciji korijeni idu daleko u proslost. a tu i klimatski uvjeti, tradicija i kultura koje nastaju iz razloga obitavanja na istom prostoru itd, igraju veliku ulogu.


Što pokušavaš dokazati?
Da odgoj neće posvijetliti dječju put niti smanjiti velik nos? Ili što?
Naravno da ne možemo utjecati na fizička obilježja, ona su zadana. Ali to nije predmet razgovora.

I naravno da klima, tradicija i kultura ima utjecaja na nas, jer ne živimo u vakuumu. No to nema veze s genetikom.




> ne slazem se s tim da geni ne igraju bas nikakvu ulogu, to nije istina. dijete se ne rada kao "tabula rasa", inace bi sva djeca iz iste obitelji bila jednakog karaktera i jednako uspjesna u zivotu. 
> dakako da je ooooogroman utjecaj okoline, ali geni jedne skupine, jednog naroda, jedne tradicije igraju ulogu.


Igraju ulogu u čemu?
Očito smatraš da pripadnici neke nacije imaju različite karakteristike ličnosti od drugih, te da im je to genetski zadano. Tako nešto nije utemeljeno na činjenicama.
A takav stav ima svoje ime.

Oprosti ako sam te krivo shvatila.

----------


## ina33

Evo opet meni nešto smiješno, nemojte mi zamjerit molim vas (a propos genske teorije, nikoga ne napadam i jest da je malo offtopičarenje). Jeste slučajno krajičkom oka, uz peglanje ili tako nešto, čuli što je rekla Zdenka Kovačićek na Piramidi neki dan - mislim, ne gledam tu emisiju, slučano sam uhvatila. Odnosilo se na uvoz sperme u Hrvatsku jer kao nema banaka sperme u Hrvatskoj pa se sperma uvozi - nije tako koliko ja znam, to je bio pick-up nekog članka s T-Portala mislim). Zdenka je reka otprilike da je to bezveze, pa zamisli da se tu rodi neko dijete s njemačkim genima i npr. počne jodlati iz čista mira jer mu je to zapisano u genima... Mislim da joj je danas neugodno kakve gluposti je pričala. U biti, nadam se da je.

----------


## pahuljičica

mislim da je ova tema prešla u "široko" i da se previše diskutira o stvarima koje za nas posvojitelje, možda i nisu tako važne......
ja sam otvorila ovu temu i samo htjela čuti ako postoji netko tko ima iskustva u posvajanju romske djece, da se javi sa svojim mišljenjem( a iskustvo znači puno više od bilo čega)
hvala svim onima-da vas pojedinačno ne imenujem- koji ste dali konkretan odgovor....

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Što pokušavaš dokazati?


da geni i u fizickom smislu igraju ulogu, pa kako ne bi u ostalim podrucjima.... isto tako to sto crni ljudi koji su dosli iz Afrike imaju odlican glas, jos jedno gensko obiljezje koje se bas zbog tradicije, kulture, pa cak i potlacenosti (pjevanje u polju za vrijeme teskog rada) razvilo. to sto ti to ignoriras isto ima svoje ime.... ne treba sve ljude trpati u isti kos, ljepota je i u tim posebnostima naroda, ljudi s razlicitih podrucja, rasa itd...to NIJE sve isto niti svejedno.

I naravno da klima, tradicija i kultura ima utjecaja na nas, jer ne živimo u vakuumu. No to nema veze s genetikom.




> Igraju ulogu u čemu?
> Očito smatraš da pripadnici neke nacije imaju različite karakteristike ličnosti od drugih, te da im je to genetski zadano. Tako nešto nije utemeljeno na činjenicama.


ne govorim o karakteristikama licnosti, neko predispozicijama da se iste razviju, skolonostima odredenim oblicima reagiranja prenosenim stotinama godina s generacije na generaciju... ti oprosti, ali ne mogu se sloziti sa tvojim stavom da geni naroda ne postoje. toliko.

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Ja bih samo malo zakljucila nesto na ovu temu.
U skladu s onim sto su cure napisale, kao potencijalni posvajatelj imam jako puno strahova, nedoumica, nestrpljenja... I kao sto je napisala Sanja, a i druge cure, tisucu je tu neodgovorenih pitanja, nadanja, razmisljanja... a u srcu tuge zbog toga sto ne mozemo jednostavno postati roditelji i iscrpljenosti zbog dosadasnje borbe... I zamisljanja kako ce to biti jednog dana kada mene i  MM pronadje neko dijete... i sanjanja toplih okica koje negdje nas cekaju... Koje ce mozda biti crne, a mozda plave... 

I zato ipak mislim da su ovdje relevantni stavovi ipak onih ljudi koji su bili ili se trenutno nalaze u toj situaciji... a rasprave o "genima naroda" mi se cine nekako uvredljive... oprosti Hana Sara, ali to je osjecaj koji mi izazivaju tvoji postovi...

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja bih samo malo zakljucila nesto na ovu temu.
> U skladu s onim sto su cure napisale, kao potencijalni posvajatelj imam jako puno strahova, nedoumica, nestrpljenja... I kao sto je napisala Sanja, a i druge cure, tisucu je tu neodgovorenih pitanja, nadanja, razmisljanja... a u srcu tuge zbog toga sto ne mozemo jednostavno postati roditelji i iscrpljenosti zbog dosadasnje borbe... I zamisljanja kako ce to biti jednog dana kada mene i  MM pronadje neko dijete... i sanjanja toplih okica koje negdje nas cekaju... Koje ce mozda biti crne, a mozda plave... 
> 
> I zato ipak mislim da su ovdje relevantni stavovi ipak onih ljudi koji su bili ili se trenutno nalaze u toj situaciji... a rasprave o "genima naroda" mi se cine nekako uvredljive... oprosti Hana Sara, ali to je osjecaj koji mi izazivaju tvoji postovi...
> 
> Pozdrav svima.


iz cijelog se tvog posta vidi da malo idealiziras situaciju. ja zaista nikoga ne kanim vrijedati, ali moj je STAV da razlike medu ljudima, nacijama i kulturama postoje te da globalizacija i sveopce mijesanje istih nije uvijek na korist nas i nase djece. ako ipak odlucis posvojiti dijete iz razlicite kulture, samo naprijed, sigurno ce mu kod tebe biti bolje nego u domu, ali takodjer razmisli da li mu mozes pruziti dobar uvid u njegove korijene, a i da li se ono moze sto posto uklopiti u tvoj vec zacrtani zivotni put i porijeklo.

----------


## pahuljičica

samo kratko, ima onih na kojimase izgledom vidi da su Romi, a ima i onih koji su poput ostale dječice;preslatki !!!!!!!!
A ostalo je stvar odgoja...ne sve....

----------


## Zorana

Hana_Sara, kako to mislis da sveopce mijesanje nacija i kultura nije uvijek na korist nas i nase djece?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, kako to mislis da sveopce mijesanje nacija i kultura nije uvijek na korist nas i nase djece?


pa gubi se ono izvorno, tvoja bastina, kultura itd... iz prakticnih razloga naravno... ja to jako dobro vidim tu u americi gdje sve te PREBOGATE kulture ljudi koji su doselili ovdje nestaju u McDonalds-Mickey mouse-Superbowl melting potu.

----------


## sanja74

> samo kratko, ima onih na kojimase izgledom vidi da su Romi, a ima i onih koji su poput ostale dječice;preslatki !!!!!!!!
> A ostalo je stvar odgoja...ne sve....



vkunste8, jel ti vidiš što si napisala?

----------


## Zorana

Da, ali McDonalds-Mickey mouse-superbowl melting pot i nije nesto sto ima veze s necijom izvornom kulturnom bastinom. 
Osim toga, ti spominjes gubljenje prebogate kulture _ljudi koji su se doselili_, ne govoris o gubljenju prebogate kulture ljudi koji su bili tu prije dolaska doseljenika. Tko je onda ugrozio ciju kulturu?

Ja nekako mislim da svi mi mozemo samo profitirati na racun mijesanja raznoraznih kultura. I ne mislim nikako da to moze stetiti nama ili nasoj djeci. A kojekakvi stereotipi i nametnute propagandisticke, marketinske gluposti na kojima netko zaradjuje mi bas i ne spadaju pod neciju kulturnu bastinu.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da, ali McDonalds-Mickey mouse-superbowl melting pot i nije nesto sto ima veze s necijom izvornom kulturnom bastinom. 
> Osim toga, ti spominjes gubljenje prebogate kulture _ljudi koji su se doselili_, ne govoris o gubljenju prebogate kulture ljudi koji su bili tu prije dolaska doseljenika. Tko je onda ugrozio ciju kulturu?
> 
> Ja nekako mislim da svi mi mozemo samo profitirati na racun mijesanja raznoraznih kultura. I ne mislim nikako da to moze stetiti nama ili nasoj djeci. A kojekakvi stereotipi i nametnute propagandisticke, marketinske gluposti na kojima netko zaradjuje mi bas i ne spadaju pod neciju kulturnu bastinu.


haha, nisi me shvatila. meni je to sve uzas, mcdonalds i sl., ja se bas protiv toga i bunim... i ne znam sto mislis s tim" kultura onih koji su bili tu prije dolaska doseljenika"? u americkom slucaju su to indijanci... naravno da je i njihova kultura nesto divno i trebalo bi ju ocuvati, a ne opet pomijesati sa globalnom ne-kulturom. 

kao sto rekoh, ne slazem se sa pozicijom da je globalizacija bogom dana. prevedeno u ovu situaciju, dijete rodeno u romskoj obitelji, koje je mozda prvih 5 godina zivota zivjelo uz odredene pjesme svog naroda, upijajuci svoju kulturu te mozda ziveci i pomalo nomadskim nacinom zivota onda dode u jednu totalno drukciju sredinu te dozivi em kulturalni sok em gubi identitet svog naroda. isto je sa bezbrojnim drugim kulturama. znam da jako slatko zvuci posvojiti malog crncica ali to je u biti vrlo sebicno u koliko postoje djeca u vlastitoj zemlji kojima treba pomoc, a vec prirodno pripadaju toj zajednici.

----------


## pahuljičica

da; zašto ?

----------


## TinnaZ

> samo kratko, ima onih na kojimase izgledom vidi da su Romi, a ima i onih koji su poput ostale dječice;preslatki !!!!!!!!
> A ostalo je stvar odgoja...ne sve....


 ružno si ovo napisala

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Hana Sara, ja mozda malo idealiziram zivot, to je istina, roditelji su me tako odgajali (da nema razlike medju ljudima, ni rasama, ni vjerama, da smo svi jednakovrijedni... i jos mnogo toga...) i da , mozda to nije uvijek najbolje za mene u ovom svijetu... ali je jedino u sto mogu vjerovati.

Međutim, ova rasprava, na ovom inace predivnom podforumu je zastranila... 
Mozda bi ju trebalo zakljuciti, jer uopce ne mogu komentirati posljednju recenicu od vkunste... (mozda je to samo nespretno izrazeno, ali je ipak vrlo ruzno...).

Oprostite, ali ovi komentari me jako emotivno diraju...

----------


## čokolada

Vkunste, ne znam što bih rekla  :/ .
Dijeliti djecu na lijepe i manje lijepe JEST strašno. Možda će ti biti ponuđeno dijete koje ima madež na nosu, što ćeš onda? Ili će biti razroko? Posvojitelji koji odbiju dijete zbog razloga što im nije lijepo ili simpatično ili ima loše zube ne dobivaju drugu šansu. S pravom. 

Moram sad uspavati malenu...

----------


## pahuljičica

ja se stvaro ispričavam al nisam ništa loše mislila, a ni najmanje na način kak ste vi to protumačile...  :Crying or Very sad:  .dapaće posvojila bi bilo kakvo dijete-osim teško bolesno. Ne dijem djecu na lijepe i manje lijepe....svako dijete je na svoj naćin slatko, pa tako i romsko......samo sam htjela reći da postoje romska djeca/ za sve one koji imaju predrasuda/ koja izgledom zaista ne sliće na rome...
još jednom zaista mi je žao što ste me pogrešno shvatile.........  :Sad:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, ja mozda malo idealiziram zivot, to je istina, roditelji su me tako odgajali (*da nema razlike medju ljudima, ni rasama, ni vjerama*, da smo svi jednakovrijedni... i jos mnogo toga...) i da , mozda to nije uvijek najbolje za mene u ovom svijetu... ali je jedino u sto mogu vjerovati.
> .


oprosti, ali iako se slazem da smo svi jednakovrijedni, s ovim sto sam boldala u tvom citatu se NE slazem IMA razlike medu ljudima, a definitivno i medu rasama i vjerama.... sotonizam i krscanstvo nisu jednaki, kao niti kinez i afrikanac. svi smo posebni i razliciti, svi dolazimo u svom paketu kulture i naslijeda i ukalupljivati sve u jedno te isto cini stvari.... pa u najmanju ruku dosadnima

----------


## Zdenka2

Hana Sara ima malo (pre)oštar način izražavanja, ali je činjenica da ona nigdje nije rekla da ljudi, rase i narodi nisu jednakovrijedni ili ravnopravni nego samo da su različiti i da to ima genetsku i kulturološku podlogu, što je istina. 

Mislim da o porijeklu posvojenog djeteta treba itekako voditi računa. Mi ne smijemo misliti da djetetov život počinje posvojenjem i zanemarivati sve one pripadnosti koje su u njemu biološki zapisane. O tome na kraju krajeva i zakon vodi računa: to je razlog zbog kojeg inače siromašne zemlje ne dozvoljavaju posvojenje - ne žele odnarođivanje djece; pa i hrvatski zakoni prilično ograničavaju posvojenje djece izvan Hrvatske. Isto je i sa susjednim zemljama. Ja sam puno o tome razmišljala u vezi M. - od početka smo mu govorili o kraju u kojem je rođen, o tamošnjoj tradiciji, običajima i povijesti, gradu u kojem je rođen i odakle potječe itd. Smatrali smo da nije dovoljno da ga učinimo dionikom našeg identiteta - to mu, naravno, pripada, jer smo sada mi obitelj, ali je činjenica da on ima i biološko porijeklo koje nismo željeli zanijekati. E sad, meni je njegovo okruženje poznato i na neki način blisko i ja sam, barem djelomično, dionica toga. Bilo bi mi mnogo teže da on dolazi iz meni nepoznatog kulturnog okruženja, jer bih mu teško ili nikako mogla prenijeti nešto o tome. Kako god okreneš, to bi bio hendikep za njega. To ne znači da ga u tom slučaju ne bih posvojila, ali određeni problem tu postoji, zar ne? Počnimo od imena: ja sam pristalica toga da se posvojenom djetetu ne mijenja ime, da bi se sačuvao taj njegov izvorni identitet i da bi dijete osjetilo da se to poštuje. Ali, sto puta sam se pitala, što bih učinila da dijete nosi iz nekog meni stranog kulturnog okruženja bi li mu promijenila ime? Odgovor je da, a implikacije izvucite sami.

Mislim da ne treba Vkunste hvatati za riječ i dići poviku na nju, jer je upravo ona ta koja ZAISTA razmišlja o posvojenju "drugačijeg" djeteta, o čemu svi mi ostali samo teoretiziramo.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, mi teoretiziramo to stoji (nadam se da mi netko ne zamjera zbog toga).

Ali romska djeca već jesu u drugačijem okruženju od onoga iz kojeg su potekla. Pa bolje da je onda to drugačije okruženje obitelj, nego dom (sumnjam da tamo tete mogu voditi brigu o zadržavanju identiteta).

I onda odrastu u domu do 18 godine. Čak i da su zadržali identitet, koja je perspektiva Roma odraslog u domu. 
Gledala sam prije određenog vremena na TV-u dečka Roma, koji je odrastao u domu, nakon toga počeo je studirati (redovan je student, valjda ima još i motivaciju što će ako izgubi potporu); rekao je da ne osjeća nikakvu diskriminaciju među kolegama zato što je Rom. Kod nas u Hrvatskoj je to, ako se dobro sjećam negdje na moru.

----------


## pahuljičica

zdenka2  :Saint:  , HVALA......  :Wink:   :Heart:  
još jedno svima ostalima, žao mi je što je tako loše ispalo.....bila sam malo brzopleta i nisam dobro formulirala rećenicu, a vi ste iz nje izvukli ono najgore...

----------


## ina33

"Mislim da ne treba Vkunste hvatati za riječ i dići poviku na nju, jer je upravo ona ta koja ZAISTA razmišlja o posvojenju "drugačijeg" djeteta, o čemu svi mi ostali samo teoretiziramo."

Zdenka2, po ko zna koji put si po meni pogodila poantu, iako vjerujem da je vkunstina rečenica zaparala mnoge uši, i vjerujem da je bila u brzini napisana.

Vkunste8, sretno ti bilo, ma šta odlučila   :Heart: .

----------


## Davor

Posebno je zanimljiva ta ksenofobija kada su Romi u pitanju. Znate li da broj stradalih Roma u Drugom svjetskom ratu nije niti približno poznat, a procjene idu od 200.000 do 1.500.000 - ispada da ih nisu ni brojali, kao da su ne-osobe. Gadi mi se takav odnos.

Ovdje govorimo o djeci za usvajanje. Zbog nekih razloga su se ta djeca našla u situaciji da ih se može usvojiti, a ti razlozi ne uključuju vezanost za bilo kakvu kulturu ili pripadnost. Oni su jednostavno djeca.

----------


## pahuljičica

Hvala... Odlučili smo se "borit" :D  za TO dijete....a vidjet ćemo ishod...

----------


## ina33

:D! Sretno, draga!!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Hvala... Odlučili smo se "borit" :D  za TO dijete....a vidjet ćemo ishod...


  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> Oni su jednostavno djeca.


  :Heart:

----------


## Davor

:D

----------


## gejsha

:D   :Heart:   :D 

~sretno~

----------


## TinnaZ

sretno, zasuzila si mi oči, držim fige   :Love:   :Heart:   :D , javi kako ide

----------


## pahuljičica

za sada ide polako, ali obečajuće....  :Cekam:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Hana Sara, Zdenka... mozda se ne razumijemo u ovoj temi... a i tesko je u par virtualnih recenica obrazloziti sto se ustvari zeli reci... ali svako ima pravo na svoje misljenje...

Vkunste, tebi isprika, ma i pretpostavljala sam da je to ipak bila nespretna recenica, ali eto, nije lijepo zvucala... neka ti je sa srecom   :Heart:

----------


## dijana76

vkunste8,ne brini se da li će ti dijete biti rom ili ne.
ja sam ti crna ko noć-tamnoputa sa gustom crnom frčkavom kosom.za to su zaslužni talijanski korjeni.ali tko za to zna?
uglavnom,djeca su me u školi zafrkavali da sam ciganka.da,i? imala sam dobru roditeljsku podlogu da se ne zamaram takvim ljubomornim idiotarijama.
danas mi ti isti klipani govore kako imam put za poželjeti,a tek kosu!
ne sekiraj se...
na kraju,zar romi ne vuku indijsko porijeklo?a što bi bilo da posvojiš malu indijku ili malog indijca?
mislim da je stvar samo u tebi i tm i vašem odgoju!

SRETNO!

----------


## čokolada

Vkunste, sve 5   :Kiss:  . Nadam se da će vas vaša srećica uskoro odabrati!   :Love:

----------


## Anett

Zdenka2, kao i nebrojeno puta do sada kad čitam tvoje postove čini mi se da si napisala baš ono što ja mislim.
M. ima najbolju i najpametniju mamu na svijetu!!!
Ako ikada uspijem posvojiti dijete nastojat ću biti baš kao ti!  :Heart:  

vkunste8, SRETNO!!!

----------


## ivančica15

Vkunste sretno  :Heart:

----------


## nela

Sretno Vkunste8!   :Heart:

----------

Sretno Vkunste8, javljaj kako napredujete

----------


## mareena

Vkunste8, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Vkunste8 sretno! Nedavno sam vidjela djevojku koju sam opisala u svom postu. Divna je to cura, sada radi, obozava mamu, tatu, brata i sestru, ima stalnu vezu i svi se nadamo skorom braku.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, Zdenka... mozda se ne razumijemo u ovoj temi... a i tesko je u par virtualnih recenica obrazloziti sto se ustvari zeli reci... ali svako ima pravo na svoje misljenje...


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

*Davor*



> Dakle, rasizam prema Romima je isključivo karakterna crta.


Mhda, aj'd ti to lijepo objasni petorici trokrilnih ošišanih triceps/biceps dva metra visokih klipana kad se okome na klinca koji pere stakla na križanju Heinzelove...

----------


## pahuljičica

:Crying or Very sad:  

*Gost 1*   Mhda, aj'd ti to lijepo objasni petorici trokrilnih ošišanih triceps/biceps dva metra visokih klipana kad se okome na klinca koji pere stakla na križanju Heinzelove...

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ekranka

Dakle evo i mene s mojim iskustvom po prvi put .. :) lijep pozdrav prije svega i puno pozitivne energije ..do cilja..

     Bash sam ponukana da odgovorim na ovu temu....posvojila sam malu Romkinju...i to u rekordnom roku,za samo 2 mjeseca od obrade zahtjeva u Centru na iznenadjenje nas samih ali i okoline s obzirom na price o dugom cekanju..No kako bilo da bilo..andjel je  sa nama sad ce 2 godine..dosla je kao beba od godinu dana..i promjenila nam zivot...

Citam Vase postove i doslovno se zgrazam na nekolicinu koja tako razmislja..no nismo svi isti nazalost. Vazna je  duhovna razina ljudi..predrasude vladaju nazalost..koje se  nikad nece iskorjeniti..
A znate..dijete je  "SAMO" dijete..zeljno ljubavi..toplog doma.mame i tate..pa i ako je romskog podrijetla..
Zalosno je  da ljudi koji nekim razlogom ne mogu imati svoje dijete razmisljaju na takav nacin..srce mi se slama i pitam se dali takvi ljudi uopce " zasluzuju" pruziti nekom dom?! Kako ce odgajati to bijelo dijete?!  Pitaju li se osobe sa takvim stavovima ?! Vjeruju li u Boga?! Po njemu smo svi isti...

Moja Lana je dijete kao i svako drugo znate..andjel ,srecica..
Milo dijete..uveselili smo jedne druge...ona nas sa svojim crnim okicama,dugim trepkama i njeznim glasicem punim ljubavi..mi nju..sa ljubavi,paznjom i svim onim sto roditelj pruza..
Ne gledamo je kao malo "cigance"..ne razmisljamo o njoj kao krumpiru,bijelom ili crvenom na tezgi..volimo je kao nase dijete..da da,,NASE.. nema mjesta u tom odnosu nicemu drugom doli ljubavi i paznji i naravno odgoju koji ce je usmjeriti na pravi put..bez predrasuda..
Mozda sada izbija ogorcenje iz mene pa ovako pisem,ali zene moje ,tako je malo potrebno za srecu a vi razmisljate o nevaznim sitnicama poput boje koze,vjere ...sta vam reci.. ja samo osjecam sazaljenje sto  tako razmisljate..bash radi  andjela gore u Nazorovoj koji cekaju zagrljaj...svojih roditelja....

 Eto..toliko od mene...i zelim vam  da osjetite  ono sto ja osjecam kad god pogledam svoje malo bitje ...maminu ljubimicu  :love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ekranka, drago mi je da si se javila i nadam se da ćeš nam se i pridružiti i vidjeti da smo mi sasvim ugodno društvance. Tvoje iskustvo s tvojom krasnom curicom je najbolji odgovor na dileme i pitanja postavljene ovdje. Naše buduće mame imaju puno pitanja, strahova i dilema, ali to ne znači da su loše. Čovjek stječe iskustva, uči i mijenja mišljenja, traži pomoć. Mi smo se i okupili ovdje zato da bismo glasno razmišljali, postavljali pitanja i pružali jedni drugima podršku. Ti si nam dobro došla i možemo od tebe puno naučiti o majčinskoj ljubavi.

----------


## ivančica15

ekranka   :Heart:

----------


## Davor

:Heart:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

:Heart:

----------


## ekranka

..Pratim ja Vas vec duze vrijeme :Smile:   i bah zato htjedoh dati svoj doprinos temi..i mozda dati drugu dimenziju vidjenja..
U svakom slucaju ,hvala na dobrodoslici ,znam da ovdje ima divnih  buducih mama...i bah zbog njih napisah i svoje iskustvo :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## dijana76

ekranka, divim se tvom postu!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Ekranka!   :Love:   Nadam se ugodnom druženju   :Smile:  .

----------


## Vlvl

Dobrodošla, Ekranka! Baš lijepo da si se javila.

Ja priznajem da imam više dvojbi o posvajanju romskog djeteta sada, nego kad smo krenuli u posvajanje. U međuvremenu smo kupili zemljište i kanimo preseliti, a na rubu tog sela je romsko naselje. Može se osjetiti stanovita netrpeljivost od strane mještana prema susjedima Romima. I dok razmišljam o posvajanju drugog djeteta, pitam se što bi bilo da to bude romsko dijete. U tom određenom selu, s tim postojećim problemima.
Da li bi dijete i u kojoj mjeri bilo izloženo ruganju, uvredama, bulingu u školi i susjedstvu? Kako bismo se mi kao obitelj nosili s time, i da li bi mu naša podrška bila dovoljna? Čak i da seljani ne prepoznaju dijete kao romsko, ono bi moralo slušati pogrdne primjedbe na račun svog naroda. 
Takva me pitanja nisu puno mučila pred pet godina, kad sam tražila dijete koje ću dovesti u gradsku sredinu. 

S druge strane, s roditeljskom "školom" od nekoliko godina za sobom, osjećam se hrabrija, sposobnija i spremnija uhvatit se u koštac s problemima nego prije. 
Možda sada, kad ne osjećam tako očajničku želju da dobijem dijete, jer jedno već imam, možda sada više promišljam sve "što ako" dok sam prije mislila/osjećala "daj dijete, daj, daj, daj".

----------


## Zorica

Ekranka   :Kiss:  za tebe i tvoju curicu.

----------


## iva_luca

Imam dvije prijateljice koje su posvojile. Obje imaju curice, obje posvojene kao male bebice. 
Jedna je plavokosi andeo, s njima već dvije i pol godine, tatina princeza zbog koje on, inače "muškarčina", dubi na trepavicama. Tko su joj biološki roditelji nikad se nisam upitala (možda nesretna tinejdžerica koju je sredina osudila na odricanje od majčinstva, možda kriminalka bez savjesti.. svejedno).

Druga je tamnoputa ljepotica, bakarnog tena i prekrasnih bademastih očiju, mamina šminkerica koja ove godine polazi u školu. Pametnica, topla i otvorena djevojčica, izrazito samostalna, s nizom talenata... Samo na fotografijama, kad se zaboravi njezin smijeh i veselo iskrenje očiju, može se primjetiti da je vjerojatno romskog podrijetla. 

Kad razmislim, ne mogu se odlučiti koja je od ove dvije obitelji sretnija, niti koju od ove dvije djevojčice više vole njihovi roditelji. 

S druge strane, imala sam priliku vidjeti djecu ostavljenu u domovima, kako se malim rumenim ručicama drže za rešetke ogradica i očima punim nade gledaju svakog novog posjetitelja.... i kako prebacuju težinu s jedne na drugu nogicu nesvjesno iskazujući kronični nedostatak ljubavi... 
Ma ljudi moji, ta mala bića trebaju nečiji topli zagrlja, nečiji glas koji će usvojiti kao mamin, nečije nježne ruke i čiste pelene odmah!

----------


## Davor

> ...može se primjetiti da je vjerojatno romskog podrijetla...


 :shock:  a kako?
Jedina "sigurna" metoda razvrstavanja pripisuje se opatu Arnold Amaury-ju: "Pobijte ih sve, a Bog će ih razvrstati." Nadam se da nisi na to mislila.

----------


## Zdenka2

> iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...može se primjetiti da je vjerojatno romskog podrijetla...
> 
> 
>  :shock:  a kako?
> Jedina "sigurna" metoda razvrstavanja pripisuje se opatu Arnold Amaury-ju: "Pobijte ih sve, a Bog će ih razvrstati." Nadam se da nisi na to mislila.


Daj se preslušaj, Davore. Pa nije raspoznavanje rasa rasizam.

----------


## a zakaj

davore, zena je rekla 'vjerojatno'.

mene je vise zasmetalo to sto kaze da se TEK na fotografijama, i TEK kad se zaborave smijeh i iskrenje ociju, vidi da je vjerojatno romkinja.
Tu se podrazumijeva da se romi nemaju osmijehe na licima, i da je zapravo dobro da se na nekome ne vidi odmah da je rom, nego tek na slici. 
U cilju poticanja korektnog izrazavanja na forumu, sa sto manje vrijednosnih osuda manjina, ocekujemo pojasnjenje i ispriku.

----------


## a zakaj

nisam posvojitelj, ali mi je jako lijepo i zanimljivo citati iskustva poput ekrankinih.

btw, ekranka, super ti je nick!

----------


## Davor

> Pa nije raspoznavanje rasa rasizam.


Točno, a osobito je teško razlikovati istu od iste rase. (svrha je sasvim nebitna)

Vrijedno je spomenuti kod razlikovanja jednu interesantnu "znanost" - eugeniku, temeljem koje su do '72 u Švedskoj provodili prisilne sterilizacije, uglavnom žena.

Fora je kad te netko šacne 'nako preko fotke.

----------


## sanja74

Stvarno ne vidim zašto bi se, i kome iva_luca ispričavala.
Mislim da se itekako vidi da je skroz dobronamjerno htjela podijeliti s nama dvije priče..  

Ajd ne skačite odmah na ljude! Svi mi imamo raznih nespretno sročenih izjava.

----------


## Amalthea

> Mislim da se itekako vidi da je skroz dobronamjerno htjela podijeliti s nama dvije priče..


I ja tako mislim.

----------


## a zakaj

evo, samo cu kratko da se ne uplicem dalje u to. i ja mislim da je iva_luca bila dobronamjerna. Ali po mojoj procjeni, zaista se nes(p)retno izrazila. 
Mozda je moja procjena sasvim pogresna, i gnjavim bezveze, pa se onda ja ispricavam.

----------


## Zdenka2

Apsolutno se slažem. Iva-luca je htjela reći da je potpuno svejedno posvojiti tamnoputo ili svjetloputo, a sad joj se spočitava ni manje ni više nego eugenika.

----------


## Zdenka2

tamnoputo ili svjetloputo dijete, dakako

----------


## brigita2

> iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...može se primjetiti da je vjerojatno romskog podrijetla...
> 
> 
>  :shock:  a kako?
> Jedina "sigurna" metoda razvrstavanja pripisuje se opatu Arnold Amaury-ju: "Pobijte ih sve, a Bog će ih razvrstati." Nadam se da nisi na to mislila.


Ajme Davore, što ti je došlo da tako reagiraš? To što si napisao je prestrašno. Iva_luca to nikako nije zaslužila. :shock:

----------


## iva_luca

Ne vidim razloga zašto bih se ispričavala. Ta mala ljepotica je moja miljenica.  U mojim albumima nalaze se njezine fotke s mora, iz vrtića, s rođendana, iz šetnje i sl. 
Da se tek na fotografijama vidi da je vjerojetno romskog podrijetla napisala sam zato što su me, kad sam te fotke pokazala kolegicam u uredu, one pitale upravo o njezinom možebitnom podrijetlu. I da ne bi bilo sumnje, moje kolegice nisu rasisti. Do tog trenutka,  nisam uopće razmišljala o tome tko su joj biloški roditelji. Niti nakon toga, sve dok na forumu nisam vidjela temu o posvajanju romske djece. 

Moja namjera nije bila nikoga uvrijediti, pogotovo ne omalovažiti. Moja je namjera bila doprinijeti pozitivnom stavu da je DIJETE SAMO DIJETE i da svako malo, nezaštićeno stvorenje treba našu pažnju ne na pet minuta nego iskreno i trajno. 

Ako netko uspijeva iz cijelog teksta izvući tek sam TEK i ono što MISLI da sam ja mislila, onda nemam što više dodati.

----------


## ivančica15

iva_luce samo ti nama piši o malim ljepoticama i o njihovom razvoju stvarno nema potrebe o nikakvim isprikama mislim da  nema potrebe svakoga hvatati za riječ  tu smo da si pomognemo oko odgoja naše posvojene djece.
Svaka informacija  na ovom forumu mi je važna  pa molim da ne prekidaš nam pisati samo zbog jedne osobe koja jedva čeka neku pogrešku koja nije bila zlonamjerna pa da pusti bombe.

----------


## pino

Iva_luca, mislim da je velika vecina ljudi shvatila bas onako kako si to mislila. U biti ne kuzim da se ikako drugacije tvoj tekst moze shvatiti. 

Mislim da je izvrtati ti rijeci i zanemarivati smisao koji izlazi iz teksta kao cjeline pomalo zlonamjerno - bar se to meni tako cini.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Iva_luca, mislim da je velika vecina ljudi shvatila bas onako kako si to mislila. U biti ne kuzim da se ikako drugacije tvoj tekst moze shvatiti. 
> 
> Mislim da je izvrtati ti rijeci i zanemarivati smisao koji izlazi iz teksta kao cjeline pomalo zlonamjerno - bar se to meni tako cini.


Potpisujem. Bez "pomalo". Iva_luca, svi smo te shvatili, nemaš razloga za ispriku, ostani s nama.

----------


## maria71

Ja sam shvatila taj post ,da u biti ,između djece nema razlike,

Davore ,ajde ti meni objasni jesam li ja onda priprosta,glupa ,oboje ili prikriveni rasist?

----------


## čokolada

Iva_luca, samo ti nama piši   :Heart:  .

Nemojte, molim vas, filozofirati o nečemu što je jasno k'o dan...a jasno je što je Iva_luca željela reći.

----------


## ina33

iva_luca, stay... A ovi "ispravci netočnog navoda" - s time u Sabor   :Grin: ! Ili u odvjetnički ured, tamo važu svaku riječ.

----------


## Anett

Iva luca, ne obaziri se... vidiš da smo te mi sve jako dobro shvatile.  :Love:  
A za pojedince ne brini, takvih ljudi uvijek ima.
Javi nam se opet.

----------


## Davor

Hmm... kad malo bolje pogledam, fakat sam preoštar. iva_luca, sorry  :Love:  

S druge strane, kad smo već kod fotografija, dajte si poglećte ovog komada:
Joaquín Cortés
i opet
i ovdje
bez grimase ovdje

Poanta: nameće se sama. Da, Joaquín Cortés je 100% Rom(a).

----------


## irenas

Dobaaaaaaaar  :Laughing:  
Iva_luce lijepo je čitati o ovakvim iskustvima  :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

davor?.....  :Grin:

----------


## sanja74

> Poanta: nameće se sama. Da, Joaquín Cortés je 100% Rom(a).


Aha..  i puno cura bi ga rado posvojilo.   :Razz:

----------


## Joe

Malo daje na hamdiju iz big brothera  :Grin:  
ali ipak malo bolji........
Davore, super mi je tvoj avatar, samo te sad tako zamišljam... prije sam te zamišljala onako mršavog i izbrijane glave, kao Moby, a sada si mi se malo udebljao... kaj mogu kad nemam mašte  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

> davor?.....


Molim?  :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

> Eto..toliko od mene...i zelim vam  da osjetite  ono sto ja osjecam kad god pogledam svoje malo bitje ...maminu ljubimicu


Od sveg srca tebi, tvom suprugu i vašoj kćerkici Lani želim puno, puno radosti.   :Love:  

I iako nisam sudjelovala u ovoj zanimljivoj raspravi, nadam se da ti i ja smijem zahvaliti na ovoj prekrasnoj želji...  :Kiss:

----------


## ekranka

Eh, citam ja vas, i sve to sa razumjevanjem  na pravo na tudje misljenje..
Svi smo mi ljudi,ali ipak sa razlicitim shvatanjima  zivota.
Ja sve sto radim radim s dusom i srcem , smatram to kao PRAVILO,u koje nikad ne sumnjam..
nikad mi ne pada na pamet da razmisljam  o buducnosti tipa ,kako ce neko moju Lanu prihvatiti zato sto je tamnije puti ili sta ce reci sredina..
pa ni " bijela " djeca nisu prihvacena u svim situacijama..
Meni je vaznije da je odgojem usmjerim da ono sto sredina pokazuje nije uvijek i  mjerilo koje treba utjecati na nju!
 Previse razmisljanja sta ce biti ako bude ,stvarno ne vodi nigdje ,nego zavlacenju..po meni, nema tu previse razmisljanja,vec jasno pitanje postavljeno sebi ,DA ili NE!! Htjele vi to priznati ili ne ( mislim na one koje se to pitaju ) u dusi vec znate odgovor...

 Ljubimo vas drage moje  i dragi moji ( da ne zaboravim m populaciju )  :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

ekranka, potpisujem svako slovo.  :Smile: 

na nama kao roditeljima je zadatak da napravimo samosvjesne osobe.

----------


## ina33

Evo samo kao ohrabrenje - dok čekamo obradu posjetili smo preko uskršnjih blagdana CZZS Split u svhru predstavljanja. I doznali za sretnu priču posvojenja dvaju romskih dječačića, mislim da su bili male bebice.

----------


## pahuljičica

...evo da se i ja malo javim...Kao što je vidljivo iz ove teme, mi već (tek) 6 mjeseci čekamo  :Cekam:   da se nešto pomakne  vezano za posvojenje ove bebice...Na žalost zbog nekih, meni nejasnih okolnosti,  :Mad:   ništa se nije pomaklo s mrtve točke i bebica još nema papire za posvojenje....  :Coffee:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

kad smo mi bili na obradi, pitali su nas da li bi posvojili romsko dijete...Naš odgovor je bio DA, i nemamo nikakvih predrasuda prema tome....
Imamo u susjedstvu malu romkinju i mogu samo reći preslatka je:heart i jako pametna.....vjerovatno je posvojena, jer roditelji su onako više plavi....

----------


## sanja74

pahuljčice, što je bilo s curicom zbog koje si otvorila temu?

----------


## pahuljičica

> pahuljčice, što je bilo s curicom zbog koje si otvorila temu?


ufffffff.........
Prvo su se duugo čekali papiri, da bi se krenulo u sam postupak posvojenja, no kad je došao taj trenutak, odlučili su djevojčicu dati obitelji koja je posvojili i njenog starijeg brata  :Heart:  .
Djevojčica je sa svojom obitelji  :Saint:  .

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## sanja74

> Djevojčica je sa svojom obitelji  .


  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> pahuljičica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Djevojčica je sa svojom obitelji  .


  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

jel netko u međuvremenu posvojio romsko dijete?  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ententini

Pozdrav svim čitateljima/cama.Prije mjesec dana mi smo posvojili djevojčicu romske nacionalnosti. Na sami ćin posvojenja čekali smo 3 mjeseca.Malo smo se dvoumili, kad su nam rekli da je djevojčica romkinja (s mamine strane), ali kad smo ju vidjeli (a  to nam je omogučila soc. radnica), rodila se ljubav na prvi pogled i naše dvojbe su nestale!

Fizički izgled djeteta, zaista ne bi trebao biti prepreka u posvajanju i sad sam pomalo ljuta sama na sebe što sam u početku to gledala sa krivog stajališta (kao; romkinja je, pa šta će susjedi reći, kako će se uklopiti, da pričekamo još malo i slična pitanja). Ona je djete, kao i sva druga djeca, željna ljubavi i njen izgled zaista ne bi smio biti prepreka u ostvarenju tih njenih želja. 

Sad kad je s nama, mogu reći da imam najslađu kćer na svijetu, na  ono pitanje "što će susjedi reći?", dobila sam odgovor u njihovim djelima i samom ponašanju prema njoj. Prihvatili su ju kao našu, dapaće kažu da je toliko lijepa (ima predivne velike trepavice i preslatki pogled, mali prčasti nosić i najljepši osmjeh na svijetu), toliko drugačija, a zapravo toliko ista kao i druga djeca. Nitko nas ni u jednom trenu nije "osuđivao" niti gledao ispod oka. Djeca iz susjedstav su ju jako dobro prihvatila, i ćim ju ne vide dan dva već zvone na vrata i pitaju di je, da li se može ići igrati?

Moja djevojčica, ispunila je prazninu u našim srcima, u naš dom unijela smijeh i veselje, a u susjedstvu postala najomiljenija (među starima i među djecom)

Ja sam pogriješila što sam imala dvojbe (al na sreću na vrijeme su otklonjene), zato želim svima reći, nemojte se bojati posvojiti romsko dijete, i mućit se sa pitanja koja su mene mučila, jer dijete je dijete., ma kao ono fizički izgledalo-bitno je ono što je u srcu.

----------


## uporna

ententini čestitam vam na prekrasnoj djevojčici :D

----------


## japanka

pridružujem se čestitkama  :Heart:

----------


## ententini

*Livija2
*



> CURE MOJE DANAS SAM VAM TAKO UZBUĐENA Very Happy ZVALA SAM NEKE CENTRE I NEKE SU TETE BILE LJUBAZNE NEKE NE ALI ŠTO SE MOŽE. PAR NJIH ME PITALO DALI BI ŽELJELI POSVOJITI ROMSKO DJETE ILI POLU ROMSKO. MOLIM VAS DA MI NAPIŠETE ŠTO MISLITE O TOME. JA I MM SE BOJIMO DA KAD TO DITE BUDE MALO STARIJE DA GA DRUGA DICA NEBI ZVALA DA JE CIGO BILO BI NAM ŽAO DA BUDE ISKOMPLEKSIRANO OD DRUGIH. A NI NAMA NIJE BAŠ SJELA TA VIJEST MI BI RADJE DA JE HR . ŠTO VI MISLITE O TOME.


*


Pahuljičica*




> molim sve koji imaju iskustva u posvajanju romske djece da napišu koji dobar savjet zašto to učiniti ili ne učiniti...postoje Romska djeca koja uopće ne sliče na rome...da li je to točno ??? Mi smo pot. posvojitelji i često nam nude romsku djecu-ne potpuno već majka rom, otac nije i obratno...





> pomozite....



*Nemojte se dvoumiti, ja sam vam svoju priču ispričala! Samo hrabro naprijed i prihvatite tu djecu u svojim srcima i omogučite im da dobiju svoj dom i roditelje.*

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, ententini  :Smile: !

----------


## sanja74

Ententini, čestitam!   :Heart:  


Mi smo se nadali (i još uvijek to traje   :Grin:  ) da će nam se povećati šansa za posvojenjem ukoliko posvojimo Roma. A nama je porijeklo djeteta ionako nebitno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitam i šaljem pusu slatkoj curici!   :Kiss:

----------


## ententini

Sanja74




> Mi smo se nadali (i još uvijek to traje Grin ) da će nam se povećati šansa za posvojenjem ukoliko posvojimo Roma. A nama je porijeklo djeteta ionako nebitno.


Sigurna sam da su vam šanse jako velike, ako kažeš da želiš Romsko dijete, samo nazovi centar i reci da ste za tu opciju i ja vjerujem da bi već "sutra" dijet bilo kod vas doma.
Malo je parova koji žele Romsko dijete, zato njih ima puno sa čistim papirima, jer "nemaju ih kome dati"

Pokušaj sa Zagrebom i Čakovcem.

----------


## sanja74

Hvala ti!   :Kiss:  

Bili u Č. prije skoro godinu dana s Keti.
Poslije ih zvali više puta, ali su nas otkantavali sa "ima puno parova bez djece"..

----------


## pomikaki

lijepa i zanimljiva tema... samo da čestitam svim ponosnim roditeljima i da mi se usput topic ubaci među ove koji mi iskaču svaki put kad netko nabaci novi post   :Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> lijepa i zanimljiva tema... samo da čestitam svim ponosnim roditeljima i da mi se usput topic ubaci među ove koji mi iskaču svaki put kad netko nabaci novi post


potpis. i priznajem, malo sam i zasuzila   :Love:

----------


## ententini

Malo sam nabrzinu pročitala neke Postove, pa vidim da ste dosta čekali, bilo na samu obradu, bilo na sami ćin Posvajanja.

Kod nas je sve išlo relativno brzo, odobrenje za posvojenje smo dobili u roku mjesec dana od predaje zahtjeva matičnom centru.
S pozivima centrima u RH počeli smo odmah, zvali smo svaka dva-tri tjedna, naizmjence muž i ja.
Broj centra gdje je bila naša Djevojčica sam ja bila okrenula jedno jutro, da bi mi djelatnica dmah rekla da nema ništa osim romskog djeteta. Već sam bila na Hvala/Doviđenja, kad sam ipak odlučila, više iz znatiželje pitati Koliko je stara, gdje je, da li je zdrava, jesu li oba roditelja Romi i slična pitanja.
Djelatnica se tada raspričala i pitala  Da nas zovu na razgovor, bi li došli?
Eh, dileme, nije nam baš bilo blizu, šta će muž reći, pa nismo baš htjeli Romsko dijete.Nisam znala što bi. Al glas u meni je mimo mene rekao, *zovite nas.*.
Ma nisam mislila da će zvati. Rekla sam mužu, bio je onako li/la?!
No ipak nas zvali da dođemo.Došli,popričali s njima, vidli Djevojčicu (ona nas nije-direktno), bili smo jedini par. I trebali smo odlučiti. Prespavati noć i javiti se.

Javili smo drugi dan, pitali da ju vidimo još jednom, mada smo tada znali da ju želimo.
I tako je priča počela. Muž, ja, obitelj svi sretni-nitko više i ne spominje riječ Rom. Ona je sada naša djevojčica, zauvijek samo naša.

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam, ententini, baš me obradovalo vaše posvojenje!   :Love:  
Uživajte sa svojom srećicom!
 :Heart:

----------


## sima

pridruzujem se cestitkama,uzivajte sa svojom curom  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Gost

I mi se pridružujemo čestitkama   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Cestitke   :Love:

----------


## ZO

čestitam   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

ententini čestitam vam  :Heart:  

vama je očito bilo suđeno pronaći svoju romsku Djevojčicu i možda ste u glavi premišljali, ali srce vam je odlučilo. na obostrano zadovoljstvo i ljubav.  :Heart:  

ajde nam još malo pričaj o njoj, o vama, o samom činu posvojenja i kako ste sada.

----------


## ivanas

[quote]vama je očito bilo suđeno pronaći svoju romsku Djevojčicu i možda ste u glavi premišljali, ali srce vam je odlučilo. na obostrano zadovoljstvo i ljubav. Heart

ajde nam još malo pričaj o njoj, o vama, o samom činu posvojenja i kako ste sada.[/quote

 :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Ententini, čestitam ti od srca na tvojoj djevojčici. I sad sam sigurna da ako će nam ponuditi romsko dijete da nećemo ni trenutka oklijevati. Hvala ti na tvojoj priči!

----------


## pahuljičica

Ententini čestitam od srca....
piši nam još malo....
 :Heart:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Evo mojoj seki i zetu se ukazala prilika da posvoje romsko dijete. Neznaju nikakve detalje ali znaju da je dijete djecak 5 godina, nema oca a mama ga se odrekla. Odlucili su da hoce.  :D 

Zet je strani drzavljanin pa kao mogu samo posvojiti dijete koje niko nece!!!! :shock: Inace kao nemaju sanse da posvoje 'normalno' dijete. Posvajaju u Bosni i neznam kakvi su tamo zakoni. Ovo je meni totalna diskriminacija. Njeima to ne utjece sto je dijete rom ali bi im bilo draze da je malo mladji ko sto i naveli u molbi bar do 3 god. starosti.

Ako neko zna sta o posvajanju u Bosni molim neka se javi. Zet je vec spremio torbe.  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

super za njih, nadam se da će biti sve u redu  :D ! Koliko shvaćam ne žive ovdje, pa će im možda biti lakše što se tiče reakcija okoline (ili to možda ja imam idilične predodžbe o zapadu, ako žive u nekom selu u Švicarskoj opet im ne bi bilo bolje nego ovdje, pretpostavljam...)

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisu stvari baš tako crno-bijele: i ovdje, pa i u Bosni posvajaju se djeca drugih rasa, bolesna, zlostavljana i hendikepirana djeca. Tvoja sestra i šogor mogu biti sretni što su im izašli u susret, jer uopće ne vjerujem da tog dječaka nitko u Bosni ne bi posvojio. U Hrvatskoj je postupak za posvojenje u inozemstvu takav da pet ovdašnjih parova moraju potpisati da ne žele posvojiti to dijete, kako bi ih mogao posvojiti par iz inozemstva. Mene osobno i MM su jednom, prije nego što smo mi imali dijete, zamolili da budemo jedni od tih potpisnika. Isto se radilo o romskom djetetu s kojim je taj par iz inozemstva već bio u kontaktu. Mi smo im svojim potpisom omogućili da posvoje to dijete, s time da nismo bili u prilici da ga mi posvojimo. 

A što se tiče rasizma i predrasuda, prvi put čujem da ih je Zapad lišen...

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Nisu stvari baš tako crno-bijele: i ovdje, pa i u Bosni posvajaju se djeca drugih rasa, bolesna, zlostavljana i hendikepirana djeca. Tvoja sestra i šogor mogu biti sretni što su im izašli u susret, jer uopće ne vjerujem da tog dječaka nitko u Bosni ne bi posvojio. U Hrvatskoj je postupak za posvojenje u inozemstvu takav da pet ovdašnjih parova moraju potpisati da ne žele posvojiti to dijete, kako bi ih mogao posvojiti par iz inozemstva. Mene osobno i MM su jednom, prije nego što smo mi imali dijete, zamolili da budemo jedni od tih potpisnika. Isto se radilo o romskom djetetu s kojim je taj par iz inozemstva već bio u kontaktu. Mi smo im svojim potpisom omogućili da posvoje to dijete, s time da nismo bili u prilici da ga mi posvojimo. 
> 
> A što se tiče rasizma i predrasuda, prvi put čujem da ih je Zapad lišen...


Oni i JESU sretni inace ne bi se odlucili na posvojenje tog djeteta. D. je vec duze vrijeme u domu i radnica im je rekla da je ga bas niko nece. Cak su negdje i poster objesili topa 'neposvojiv djecak' u nadi da ce se neko naci. Ja samo pisem sta je njima receno. Ne usude se ispitivati puno jer se boje da ne propuste sansu. Ko sto rekoh bilo bi im draze da je djecak mladji al sta je tu je. Vec su ocistili jednu spavacu za djeciju sobicu. Ronny samo o malenom masta i prica od jutra  do mraka...

I da zive u Njemackoj, i vjerujem da je vjerovatno lakse posvojiti dijete romskog porijekla nego da su negdje na balkanu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Imaš ovdje iskustvo iz prve ruke - ententini. Osobno poznam još nekoliko obitelji koje su posvojile romsku djecu, bez ikakvih rasističkih i neugodnih iskustava, koja nije u redu nazivati balkanskima, uz toliko rasističkog nasilja koje postoji u tom "savršenom zapadnom svijetu", pa i u spomenutoj Njemačkoj.

Naravno da ne sumnjam u sreću i čvrstu odluku tvoje sestre i šogora i želim njima i njihovom sinčiću puno sreće.   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

sjećam se jednom kad sam još debelo studirala, otišla sam s prijateljima i cimericama odnijeti kolače klincima u Nazorovu. Ostali smo se malo igrati s njima. Moram reći da su nas dobro iscrpili, i odmah sam primjetila jednu stvar, oni su svi čekali da ih netko od nas povede doma. Svi su si izabrali nekog od nas s kim su se stalno igrali i nisu nas puštali. Bilo je jako teško reći im na kraju da moramo ići. Meni se prilijepila mala Romkinja od 4-5 godina. Preslatka. Još mi je uvijek teško kad se toga sjetim. Zbilja mi je došlo da je vodim doma.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

A zasto nije u redu nazvati ih balkanskima? Ja sam 'balkanka' pa sta? I ne velim da na zapadu nema rasizma, ali priznaj da je jednom romcetu ipak lakse odrastati na zapadu nego na 'Balkanu'. Ja sam bila 2 god u Puli kao izbjeglica i kao 'bjelkinja' muslimanka iskusila sam neku vrstu rasizma od strane skolskih 'drugara.' Neka djeca su bil a sasvim ok a neki katastrofa. U Njemackoj sam provela 5 godina i nisam iskusila nista ni slicno, posto je nekih 75 % studenata 3bilo strano.
Isto tako je bilo kada je moja tecisna dovela svog sina afro-engleza po prvi put u Bosnu. Na selendri je prvo bio crnce, tek drugu trecu godinu je postao Alex.

I javim kako ide sa posvojenjem.

----------


## ententini

Hvala na čestitanju!. 
Jako smo dobro, odlično se prihvatili, obostrano, idemo korak po korak, dan po dan, upoznajemo se, na nekim stvarima još se tražimo, ali većinski gledano, sve je za 5.
Toliko sličnosti među nama, nesebične ljubavi, da sad često pomislim daje zaista BAŠ ONA ROĐENA ZA NAS! 

Bila sam pitala jel još netko posvojio Romsko dijete, da podijeli svoja iskustva, da razmjenimo savjete, ali nitko se ne javlja ili se ne želi javiti, a ja bi voljela čuti kako je drugima.

----------


## sanja74

> Toliko sličnosti među nama, nesebične ljubavi, da sad često pomislim daje zaista BAŠ ONA ROĐENA ZA NAS!


Mislim da to mi svi (barem u romantičnoj verziji  :Wink:  ) mislimo o svojoj dječici.   :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

> A zasto nije u redu nazvati ih balkanskima? Ja sam 'balkanka' pa sta? I ne velim da na zapadu nema rasizma, ali priznaj da je jednom romcetu ipak lakse odrastati na zapadu nego na 'Balkanu'.


Tu sam prije mislila kako je na zapadu više različitih ljudi, i različitih rasa... malo je i demokracija napredovala valjda pa nema ispada kao ovdje, pretpostavljam, ali daleko od toga da živim u uvjerenju da tamo rasizma nema.
U moje selo da dovedem ciganče, ne bi mu bilo lako. Možda ipak lakše nego u domu. Ali ni meni nije bilo lako u mom selu. Sve se više nekako mislim da ipak odem u malo veći grad.

----------


## ententini

> U moje selo da dovedem ciganče, ne bi mu bilo lako. Možda ipak lakše nego u domu. .


Ovo je jako ružno!!!!!!! 
Da teško je malim Romima, ali baš zbog takvih koji na njih gledaju kao na Cigane i tako ih zovu. Oni su ljudi....samo tamnije puti, kao što postoje i crni, žuti, bijeli ljudi.....I nije ih lijepo zvati ciganima, i dokle god bude takvih, ti mali ljudi će teško biti prihvaćeni u svojoj sredini!
Oprosti na mojoj iskrenosti.

----------


## pomikaki

gle, ja bih prva posvojila dijete bilo koje boje, kako god ga nazvala. I vidiš da sam čak odlučila otići sa sela, koliko god sam vezana za prirodu i slabo se snalazim u gradu, počinju mi na živce ići ti okamenjeni stereotipi koji se neće nikad promijeniti. Znam da budem li udomljavala djecu, bez obzira koje boje bili, neće im biti lako. 
Ciganče je meni od milja, oprosti ako ti je zasmetalo. Kad kažem Rom to mi je službeno. Ja sam jedina osoba koju znam koja svakom priča o romskoj kulturi i zbog čega se nalaze u stanju u kakvom se nalaze (npr svi će reći da piju i tuku djecu te ih tjeraju na prosjačenje, a nitko neće reći da ih društvo sustavno odbacuje i da im nitko neće dati normalan posao. Duga priča. Baš sam nedavno imala predavanje s jednim slušateljem.)

----------


## Vlvl

Ententini, dok čekaš da se javi netko ovdašnji s iskustvom, možeš pretražiti internet i probat vidjet što ima o posvajanju romske djece. 
Evo link na jedan tekst koji sam našla  http://journalistaward.stop-discrimi...U_Hargitai.pdf
Komentara koji ti se neće svidjeti i koji će te boljeti vjerojatno će biti, i dobronamjernih i onih drugih. Možda ne bi bilo loše da pročitaš ponešto o međurasnom i međudržavnom posvojenju, što je obično zasebno obrađena tema jer ima svojih dodatnih izazova.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Toliko sličnosti među nama, nesebične ljubavi, da sad često pomislim daje zaista BAŠ ONA ROĐENA ZA NAS!


  :Heart:  za malenu

----------


## ententini

> Ciganče je meni od milja, oprosti ako ti je zasmetalo. Kad kažem Rom to mi je službeno.


sve ok   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ententini prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Toliko sličnosti među nama, nesebične ljubavi, da sad često pomislim daje zaista BAŠ ONA ROĐENA ZA NAS! 
> 
> 
> Mislim da to mi svi (barem u romantičnoj verziji  ) mislimo o svojoj dječici.


  :Love:  , ja vjerujem da je rođena baš za vas, jer uvijek postoji ono nešto u svemiru što nas spaja i povezuje sa određenim ljudima/djecom.

----------


## ententini

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ententini prvotno napisa
> ...


hvala Sanji i I ja ću biti tata!  :Love:

----------


## laky

> Evo mojoj seki i zetu se ukazala prilika da posvoje romsko dijete. Neznaju nikakve detalje ali znaju da je dijete djecak 5 godina, nema oca a mama ga se odrekla. Odlucili su da hoce.  :D 
> 
> Zet je strani drzavljanin pa kao mogu samo posvojiti dijete koje niko nece!!!! :shock: Inace kao nemaju sanse da posvoje 'normalno' dijete. Posvajaju u Bosni i neznam kakvi su tamo zakoni. Ovo je meni totalna diskriminacija. Njeima to ne utjece sto je dijete rom ali bi im bilo draze da je malo mladji ko sto i naveli u molbi bar do 3 god. starosti.
> 
> Ako neko zna sta o posvajanju u Bosni molim neka se javi. Zet je vec spremio torbe.


dovoljno je da na netu nađe Obiteljski zakon Bosne  i Hercegovine i ima sve podatke.proces je kao i svugdje drugo s tim da prednost imaju drzavljani BIH koji zive u BIH ali je dozvoljeno posvajanje i drugima zato nije točno da mogu tvom zetu praviti probleme .vjeojatno se nasao neko kome to smeta pa je dao tu informaciju.neka pođu od Bjelava pa po županijskim centrima socijalne zastite a to mogu za početak i mailom

----------


## ententini

> Malo sam nabrzinu pročitala neke Postove, pa vidim da ste dosta čekali, bilo na samu obradu, bilo na sami ćin Posvajanja.
> 
> Kod nas je sve išlo relativno brzo, odobrenje za posvojenje smo dobili u roku mjesec dana od predaje zahtjeva matičnom centru.
> S pozivima centrima u RH počeli smo odmah, zvali smo svaka dva-tri tjedna, naizmjence muž i ja.
> Broj centra gdje je bila naša Djevojčica sam ja bila okrenula jedno jutro, da bi mi djelatnica dmah rekla da nema ništa osim romskog djeteta. Već sam bila na Hvala/Doviđenja, kad sam ipak odlučila, više iz znatiželje pitati Koliko je stara, gdje je, da li je zdrava, jesu li oba roditelja Romi i slična pitanja.
> Djelatnica se tada raspričala i pitala  Da nas zovu na razgovor, bi li došli?
> Eh, dileme, nije nam baš bilo blizu, šta će muž reći, pa nismo baš htjeli Romsko dijete.Nisam znala što bi. Al glas u meni je mimo mene rekao, *zovite nas.*.
> Ma nisam mislila da će zvati. Rekla sam mužu, bio je onako li/la?!
> No ipak nas zvali da dođemo.Došli,popričali s njima, vidli Djevojčicu (ona nas nije-direktno), bili smo jedini par. I trebali smo odlučiti. Prespavati noć i javiti se.
> ...


ovdje je počela moja priča, kako sam postala majka.
A danas imam nastavak! :D 
Više od 10 godina pokušavali smo napraviti djete, nikada i nikako nam nije uspjelo. Digli smo ruke i krenuli u posvojenje. Ubrzo postali roditelji OVE MOJE MALE SLATKE DJEVOJČICE, MAMINE MAZICE I TATINE PRINCEZE.
Čitajući od I ja ću biti tata postove neka znatiželja me vukla da saznam kako je on postao dvostruki tata tj. kako je njegova žena zanjela.??!!:? Objasnio mi je sve I stupila sam u kontakt sa NJOM (zamoljena sam da ne pišem o kome se radi  :Smile:  ), i počele smo "raditi na trudnoći". 
I evo me  *TRUDNA SAM!!!!!!!!!!* :D  :D  :D  :D , Ja sam tolko sretna da sam u stanju vikati da me cijeli svijet čuje! Danas mi je i doktor potvrdio da sam trudna! Još ne vjerujem! Morala sam to podijeliti s vama i sa svim živima koje poznajem. Ajme koja sreća nakon tolikih godina, koji osjećaj.
Oprostite mi ako zbrčkano pišem, ali adrenalin raste, uzbuđenje, sreća.

HVALA TI I ja ću biti tata,na informacijama A NAJVEĆE HVALA NJOJ na omogućavanju biološkog majčinstva!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Sać će mamina mazica i tatina princeza biti starija sestra!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  Čestitam , Ententini! Divna vijest!   :Heart:  

Sve se nekako mislim da će "Ona", ma tko bila, postati omiljena forumska ličnost  8)

----------


## pomikaki

wow, čestitam... baš zanimljivo   :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam, čestitam, čestitam!  :D  :D  :D 
Vama dvoma koji ćete još jednom postati roditelji, "tati" i Njoj   :Heart:  

Usput, ovo je prilika i da objavim da smo i mi predali zamolbu da nas obrade kao posvojitelje   :Smile:

----------


## eris

Zaista nevjerovatno!
Pa čak su mi se i postovi I ja ću biti tata činili ponekad kao naučna fantastika(sorry, ali tako je izgledalo) kad sad i ententini! Ja nekako vjerujem da ONA će uspjeti pomoći još pokojoj ženi sa ovog foruma, jer davanje je nesebično, zar ne  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čestitam od srca!  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ententini, čestitam  :D !!!

Shanti, drago mi je zbog vas i želim vam sreću   :Heart:  !

----------


## sanja74

Čestitam!   :Heart:  

Pravi baby boom na ovom podforumu!

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti, drago mi je zbog vas i želim vam sreću   !


Hvala ti, draga Ina   :Kiss:  Nadam se da će nas stići obraditi do godišnjih odmora. Vidjela sam da su neki slali molbe centrima i prije dovršene obrade; ako ćemo čekati kraj obrade, vjerojatno ćemo dočekati i kolovoz, a tad mi se čini da baš ne bi bilo idealno slati molbe... Ono, pola ekipe na godišnjima, ostalima vruće i možda su preopterećeni poslom jer je ekipa prepolovljena... 
Da pošaljemo negdje usred obrade, u lipnju ili pričekamo završetak obrade i pošaljemo početkom rujna, kad će se svi odmorni i puni snage baciti na posao, pa možda i skoncentriranije pogledati našu molbu...  :?  

I još veliki   :Love:  za mamu Sanju74...

----------


## ina33

Imaš PP jer se bojim da smo ovdje ipak off topic.

----------


## sis

Čestitam , Ententini! :D

----------


## sima

cestitam od srca!!!!!! i jos i mene zanima tko je doticna i kako doci do nje???moze i na pp

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Shanti, drago mi je zbog vas i želim vam sreću   !
> 
> 
> Hvala ti, draga Ina   Nadam se da će nas stići obraditi do godišnjih odmora. Vidjela sam da su neki slali molbe centrima i prije dovršene obrade; ako ćemo čekati kraj obrade, vjerojatno ćemo dočekati i kolovoz, a tad mi se čini da baš ne bi bilo idealno slati molbe... Ono, pola ekipe na godišnjima, ostalima vruće i možda su preopterećeni poslom jer je ekipa prepolovljena... 
> Da pošaljemo negdje usred obrade, u lipnju ili pričekamo završetak obrade i pošaljemo početkom rujna, kad će se svi odmorni i puni snage baciti na posao, pa možda i skoncentriranije pogledati našu molbu...  :?


Shanti, mislim da je uvijek bolje poslati molbu što prije. Sjećam se da je i mene mučilo što će biti s mojom molbom koju sam poslala u srpnju - pet dana nakon toga zvali su me zbog mog sina.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Zaista nevjerovatno!
> Pa čak su mi se i postovi I ja ću biti tata činili ponekad kao naučna fantastika(sorry, ali tako je izgledalo) kad sad i ententini!


ententni, super vijest! Čestitam!

A Eris i sve ostale koji nas žele upoznati u živo, i vidjeti moju krasnu dječicu, kad se rode moje kćeri pozivam na jedno druženje u vrtu naše kućice  :Coffee:   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Zorica

Ententini, bas me obradovala vest o jos jednoj mrvici  :Heart:   Skolsku trudnocu i zdravu i lepu bebu od srca vam zelim. Ljubi malu princezu  :Love:

----------


## Zorica

> cestitam od srca!!!!!! i jos i mene zanima tko je doticna i kako doci do nje???moze i na pp


i mene zanima   :Kiss:

----------


## eris

I ja ću biti tata, hvala na pozivu. Zaista vjerujuem da čuda se dešavaju, evo upravo brojim prve trudničke dane, a iza sebe imam 3 godine prave borbe. A trudna sam ostala"slučajno". Tako da želim da vjerujem da se dobra karma neće zaustaviti s nama, nego da će puno njih slijediti naš put. A zaista volim da čitam ovaj podforum, definitivno je najpozitivniji na rodi, jer je nesebičan i tako pozitivan, da svako malo virnem šta vam se dešava.

----------


## ententini

Faja curke!!!  
:D  :D ja još ne vjerujem i svako malo gledam onaj prvi + na kućnom testu! :shock:

----------


## nevena

ententini cestitam od   :Heart:  

prekrasno

----------


## Livija2

Čestitam ententini  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Ententini, čestitam!  :Love:  Ovakve nas priče sve razvesele.

----------


## sanja48

Prije 3 godine posvojila sam prekrasnog 4godišnjaka kao single parent. Rom. Prekrasan, kao da je jucer dosao iz Indije. Živim s mamom. Reagirala je: neće cigo u moju kucu. Khm. Ja sam joj tad rekla da nisam pala s marsa nego me ona i rodila i odgojila zajedno s tatom tako da mi nisu vazni ni boja ni rasa ni vjera i da ne znam zasto misli da cu sad ja uzeti u obzir i podrzavati njenu predrasudu prema romima, jos sad me iznutra pocne tresti kad se toga sjetim. Prijateljica, koja je zavrsila socijalni rad, me upozorila upravo na one stvari koje sam vec procitala u prijasnjim postovima, da je u HR lakse s posvojenim crncem ili kinezom nego romom. 
Svi moji prijatelji bili su mi velika podrska iako je bilo onih koje je mucilo da li cu imati, sama, dovoljno snage da se borim i s predrasudama, uz sve ostalo.
Sad mu evo teku zadnji vrticki dani, gdje mu je bilo toliko lijepo da se rasplakao kad je shvatio da se s nekim od prijatelja i tetama mora rastati. Imao je samo jedan "upad" tijekom prve godine, kad je dosao oz vrtica i placnim glasom rekao da mu je jedan tomo rekao da je "cunac". (Moram spomenuti da je on potpuno zdravo i bistro dijete, koje je u udomiteljskoj obitelji bilo toliko zapostavljano pa je govor bio na razini prosjecnog dvogodisnjaka i bilo ga je jako tesko razumjeti.) U prvi tren nisam shvatila sto se dogada a onda sam se nasmijala i rekla mu, reci tomi ako ti to opet kaze, da ti nisi crnac, i usput provjerila zna li on uopce sto je to. Naravno da nije znao. Prvom prilikom, na televiziji sam mu pokazala crnce i vidjela da mu je laknulo. Tko zna sto je zamislio u svojoj glavici. A onda je nakon par dana dosao i rekao da mu je sad tomo rekao da je cigan. Uh, ubolo me opet posred srca, al sam duboko uzdahnula i rekla mu, ok, reci tomi da je ovaj put pogodio i pitaj ga da li mu je mozda zao sto on nije. Ma znam da je to bilo nezrelo od mene ali nisam se mogla suzdrzati, al sam bar to izrekla blago bez ljutnje i pomalo u sali.
Ali istina jest da je on neko vrijeme bio nesretan sto je tako taman i skoro svaki put kad bi se tusirao, znao bi reci, da bi htio biti zuti a ne crni. Khm, i bijeli kruh mu je zuti  :Smile:  Ja bih mu na to odgovorila da se rodimo u nekoj boji i to ne mozemo mijenjati, i bla bla. Sad to vise bas ne spominje. Susjedi i rodbina prihvatili su ga kao mojeg sina, najnormalnije, sto su u sebi mislili ne znam i nije me briga.
Cesto znam cuti primjedbe, na placu, u ducanu...ah kako si ti pocrnio, prije bih se na to trznula, sad se samo nasmijem, i idem dalje.
Ona moja mama s pocetka price, zna reci da uopce ne moze zamisliti zivot bez njega iako vidim da predrasude jos postoje (kad ga vidi s kartama u ruci, zna reci da je to urodeno, i slicno), i to nije lako slusati, ali nastojim se ne osvrtati odnosno ne pridavati nikakvu paznju.
Sto ce i kako ce biti u skoli, ne znam, naucila sam rjesavati probleme kako dolaze, ali jedno znam, jao si ga onome tko ga bude gnjavio  :Smile:  rambo mama, bazuka i slicne stvari.
Uh, mogla bih jos puno toga, ali mislim da je i ovo previse   :Smile:  
Samo jos jedno na kraju.
Ni u jednom trenu nisam pozalila, dapace, mislim da je to najbolja odluka koju sam donijela u zivotu, i uopce ne mogu naci rijeci kojima bih izrazila u kojoj mjeri je obogatio i oplemenio moj zivot.

----------


## pomikaki

Sanja48, svaka čast, prelijepa priča   :Heart:  
Dobrodošla u društvance   :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Sanja48* stvarno prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

predivno   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Divna priča!  :D

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## paola

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Marissa

Cestitke od srca! Predivno! 
Neka bude sto vise ovakvih toplih ljudskih prica!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Prekrasna priča, piši nam i dalje o svom sinu i vašim dogodovštinama.   :Heart:

----------


## spring

Jednom sam na zamjeni u vrtiću bila u skupini koju su pohađali brat i sestrica Romi koje je posvojio singl otac. Djeca su bila tako predivna   :Heart:   :Heart:  ,a tome tati   :Klap:

----------


## spring

Sanja48 i tebi isto  :Naklon:   i veliki pozdrav!  :Heart:

----------


## runi

Jooooj Sanja kako divno!!!!!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Sanja48, dobrodošla i hvala na podijeljenim iskustvima.  :Smile:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Sanja   :Love:  Hvala što si svoju priču podijelila s nama.
Tako je lijepo pročitati kada se napokon susretnu mama i njeno dijete. Bez obzira na boju. 
Što se tiče predrasuda...Živim u Rijeci. Ovdje na jednoj gradskoj plaži se kupa i dosta Roma. Nije da su samo oni, ali eto suretnemih. Meni je ta plaža na 10 minuta od kuće pješke i naravno da se tamo idem kupati s djetetom. Sama sam s njom i stvarno mi se ne da ići s autom daleko. Jedna prijateljica mi je rekla: Pa šta tamo ideš? Tamo su Cigani. Ne bi ja. A ja ovako  :shock: pa ovako   :Rolling Eyes:  Što misliš da će ti se dogoditi ako ih sretneš? Ma mislim, gluposti... A moje dijete onako bijelo ko sir da ručicu jednoj Romkinji vršnjakinji, crnoj ko ugarak,  pa skupa se idu  igrati i trčati po plaži. Djeca su divna i neiskvarena.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

suretnemih... susretnem ih

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Moja M. je romskog podrijetla. Prava je mamina garava smišnica, s onim crnim okicama, kojima u trenu okrene kad joj nešto nije po volji. Dosad nismo naišli na nikakve ružne komentare, svi iz naše okoline su tu činjenicu njezinog podrijetla najnormalnije prihvatili.  
  Što će biti sutra, kad krene u vrtić, školu, kad odraste, o tome sad ne razmišljam, kako problemi budu dolazili tako ćemo ih i rješavati. Vjerujem u sebe da ću kad dođe do toga, taj dio odraditi onako kako je najbolje za moje dijete. Moja M. je dijete ko svako drugo, različitom je samo čini tamnija put, tamna kosica i okice. Mami svojoj je jedinstvena, posebna, prekrasna baš takva kakva je.

----------


## Kompas

Bok curke! Ja sam na drugom podforumu ali evo da vam se malo ubacim. Ajde zamislite kak mene gledaju po gradu. Moja kćer je Etiopljanka i crna ko ugalj, savršena i prekrasna. Svi me gledaju kad je guram u kolicma. Al OK je kad smo same, imam i biološkog sina koji je izrazito svijetao tak da me doktor stalno pita : jeste sigurni da mu ne treba željezo? Ma ne treba, i ja sam bljeda ko duh sam se kvarcam pa je OK. Kad idem s njih dvoje po gradu svi se okreću i gledaju. Pa šta, imaju kaj i vidjet. Ja sam najponosnija mama na svijetu sa svojom bitangom i princezom. Samo me jedan konobar pitao jesu li oboje moji a kad sam odgovorila da jesu pitao me kako. Rekla sam mu da mi je sin iz prvog a kćer iz drugog braka. Ajde zamislite reakciju...Sve u svemu ništa se ne brinite i ne obazirite na koje kakve komentare, pa ti vas ljudi niti hrane niti oblače. Djecu treba pripremiti za život da se bore protiv predrasuda ali i da budu svjesni da će toga uvijek biti. ALI, uvijek će biti i onih normalnih ljudi koji takve razlike neće niti primjećivati.Meni su mali Romi predivni i zato samo naprijed!!!Puno sreće svima!!!

----------


## leonessa

Anemona i Kompas  :Love:   :Heart: .

----------


## juliette

Kompas, tvoja priča je zaista divna. Želim tebi i tvojoj djeci puno zdravlja. Zanima me koliko se čeka na posvajanje romske djece? Dal to ide nešto brže?

----------


## ina33

> Kompas, tvoja priča je zaista divna. Želim tebi i tvojoj djeci puno zdravlja. Zanima me koliko se čeka na posvajanje romske djece? Dal to ide nešto brže?


Koliko sam ja informirana - da.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da ni romske djece nema puno za posvojenje, pogotovo ne sasvim malene.

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče romske djece, za njih nisu zainteresirani svi potencijalni posvojitelji, ali ipak jedan veliki broj posvojitelja je, onako odoka mislim da je oko 40-50% posto posvojiteljA zainteresirano za romsku djecu, tako da konkurencija je manja ali je ipak još uvijek velika, pogotovo za skoroz malu dječicu. 
Mi bi željeli posvojiti i romsko dijete i to ističem kad zovem centre koji bi mogli imati romsku djecu pa još uvijek ništa.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam, u jednom periodu svoje potrage za drugim djetetom, pouzdano znala da u jednom centru imaju malu romsku djevojčicu za posvojenje i mnogo puta sam tamo zvala i pitala za to dijete, a oni su mi uvijek tvrdili da nemaju dijete i to uvijek vrlo neljubazno. Po tome bih rekla da su imali druge posvojitelje u vidu, to jest da nije baš istina da romsku djecu nitko neće.

----------


## ina33

Kad smo se bili predstaviti u jednom CZZS-u kao potencijalni posvojitelji, istaknut nam je od strane soc. radnice pozitivan slučaj kako posvojenje može i brzo proteći na primjeru dvije male romske bebe od iste majke, to je bilo pred par godina, doduše.

----------


## Malena Mu

> Ona moja mama s pocetka price, zna reci da uopce ne moze zamisliti zivot bez njega iako vidim da predrasude jos postoje (kad ga vidi s kartama u ruci, zna reci da je to urodeno, i slicno), .


e lude li zene  :Smile: , ma ovo sam se bas nasmijala  :Smile:  

moj sin je tamnoput, a nije Rom, i uvijek i svugdje mu dobacuju da izgleda kao da je izasao iz meksicke sapunice, da je jako pocrnio usred zime, ili da je toliko crn da izgleda kao da je prljav (djeca mu isto govore da je Cigan, ali to govore svakom djetetu bez obzira na put)...meni su svi ti komentari jako dragi, jer uistinu ima prekrasnu put (djeca mu isto govore da je Cigan, ali to govore svakom djetetu u svadji bez obzira na put)...Tako ni ti nemoj uzimati srcu komentare na racun njegovog tena  :Smile:  

ja razmisljam o udomiteljstvu, ali o toj temi sam sa MM na "Vi", ali polako cemo mi njega smeksati  :Smile:  Naravno, da vec imam i zelju za romskom djecu
(mada moram priznati da i ja imam uvrijezene stereotipe prema njima: naime, smatram ih naprosto neodoljivima)

----------


## ADUD

evo prati vas već toćno danas godinu dana,tad smo krenuli u potragu za našim anđelićem,priznajem da je u startu MM bio za temu ..pa  ako
može onda u trćoj opciji dijete romske nacionalnosti,ja sam bila odmah ushićena(bez lažne skromnosti,to su mi najslađa dijeca,najljepša)pa su me pokušali uplašiti  sa genetikom,navikama,sazrijevanju itd..malo sam se povukla i čekala da vidim šta će biti,zovem svaki mjesec centre i oni koji imaju romsku djecu a ja ih hoću ,opet me i ne kontaktiraju,kao da nisam na redu..stoga izvlačim zaključak,hvala bogu ima normalnih ljudi koji neprave razliku i eto danas sam saznala da id.tj.dogovaram termin odlaska da upoznamo jednog malog anđelčića :Very Happy:  :Smile: ,koji ima uskoro 4 godinice :Cool: ,dječja soba nam je gotova,sama sam  kreativno uredila  zidove,u bojama aure su krugovi na zidu-tako posložene boje potiću svaka za sebe,ormar je ko iz davnine kao i krevet iz ikee koji se od krevetića malog proširuje do 2metra... zavjese sam objesila drugi dan božića,za koji sam se nadaladaćemo ga slaviti u troje...

ni na  kraju pameti mi nisu pitanja ni strahovi za boju kože i prilagodbaglede toga.
glava mi je puna strepnje,kako će to izgledati prvi puta...šta da radim,dali da mu ponesem-a ja bih-medu i još nešto..mislim neznam dali ćemo i gdje biti,to ću saznati id.utorak kada ćemo dogovoriti točan dan odlaska.ima li tko iskustva da mi kaže-kako to izgleda,koliko vremena imate za taj prvi susret,dali ću ga uopće vidjeti direktno ili ....a šta ako se on previše vezao za udomitelje i neželi promjenu.znam da ćeon to osjetiti da sam došla sa namjerom da želimo da bude sa nama.......mislim da ne paničarim,ali me hvata jeza da možda neće htjeti komunicirati sa nama...

----------


## čokolada

ADUD, dobrodošla!

----------


## Shanti

Dobrodošla!  :Smile: 

Kad ćeš dogovarati termin vašeg dolaska, raspitaj se u kojim okolnostima ćete upoznati dijete. Hoće li to biti u domu, kod udomitelja, u CZSS, u vrtiću. Pitaj hoćete li moći razgovarati s njime i bi li u tom slučaju bilo zgodno da mu donesete nekakav poklon. Možda i u centru znaju što tog dječačića jako zanima? Koliko ćete vremena imati na raspolaganju, kako će susret biti organiziran, ovisi o praksi tog centra i specifičnim okolnostima vezanim baš uz to dijete. 

Koliko je dječak vezan uz udomitelje (ako živi kod njih) možda ćeš doznati na razgovoru u centru. Ako je jako vezan, na udomiteljima i centru će biti da ga postupno pripremaju na odlazak u njegovu novu obitelj. Vjerojatno ćete ga u više navrata posjećivati i kroz te posjete pripremati ga za, možda, neke vikende kod vas, prije nego što vam dođe za stalno. 

Prvi kontakt bi mogao biti jednostavniji uz neku igračku koja će ga zaintrigirati. Čini mi se da bi bilo zgodno, za dječačića te dobi, da to bude nešto što možete zajedno "proučiti" i o čemu možete početi razgovarati, nešto što ima neke funkcije... Male dečke bi mogla zanimati nekakva zanimljiva vozila koja imaju neke funkcije (bageri, kamioni, na kojima se neki dijelovi podižu, otvaraju?), transformeri, neki likovi iz crtića, doduše, s ova dva zadnja prijedloga bi se moglo lakše fulati ako baš takvu, trenutno popularnu igračku, ima u domu/kod udomitelja/u vrtiću. Medo nam svima uvijek padne na pamet, možeš i njega imati u rezervi. Mame dječačića te dobi bi ti mogle prišapnuti tajnu o tome što bi i sramežljivije dijete te dobi moglo privući.  :Wink: 

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Nama su tete iz Centra naše cure prišapnule što ona sakuplja, tako da smo za prvi susret to i nabavili+blokić, slatkiše...
Mučile su me iste brige kao i tebe, ali je nakraju susret prošao bolje nego sam očekivala. Ona je znala tko smo mi, najprije smo malo pričali svi zajedno ( udomiteljica, soc. radnica, naša kći i mi ), zatim smo nas troje išli u njenu sobu, gdje nam je pokazala što god je imala. Na kraju smo je zamolili da nas povede u šetnju gradom ( ona je starija od vašeg dečkića, školarka ), mi smo pili kavu, ona jela sladoled... Vratili smo je udomiteljima za negdje 2 h.
Za dečka njegove dobi mogu biti i zanimljive slikovnice s raznim vozilima ili životinjama.
Toliko za sada, ako te još što zanima, pucaj....

----------


## m&h

Da i ja koju prozborim na ovu temu.. Prvo dete koje nam je dato na hraniteljstvo bilo je mali Rom, preslatko, živahno dete, velikih pametnih okica. Obožavali smo ga svi po kući. Kod nas je proveo pola godine i u tom periodu naučio da hoda (joj, naša leđa), počeo da priča (trudili se da ne reagujemo na _mama_ i _tata_, a srce nam se topilo) i proslavio prvi rođendan. Usvojila ga je divna, mlada romska porodica iz drugog grada, mesec dana su svaki vikend dolazili na adaptaciju. Ko god je i pomislio da ima predrasude, samo je trebalo njih da upozna. Predivni, topli, neposredni...prvi put su došli skoro stidljivo (ko zna kako su pomislili da ćemo ih primiti), a onda su bili tako dragi i prijatni - da iako smo se radovali što se adaptacija završila i anđelak ima mamu i tatu - bilo nam je i pomalo žao što se nećemo viđati.. 
Inače smo puni anegdota iz tog perioda, mm je tamnije puti i jednom prilikom sam sa njim, mališanom i bebom kou smo tek dobili na hraniteljstvo čekali u DZ, neku kontrolu..A. tek prohodao, pun energije šparta hodnikom, ja držim bebu, a mama do mene sve pažljivo prati.. Na kraju će: "Sladak vam je mali, baš liči na tatu!" I danas ga zezam na tu temu..  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Kad smo MM i ja volontirali u dom uza nezbrinutu djecu, došle su dvije bebe romi u stanju pothranjenosti, to je bilo pretužno za vidjeti, glavica bebe od 5 mjeseci a tijelo kao novorođenče, ali iz tjedna u tjedan oni su toliko napredovali, da već  za mjesec dana nebi mogao pogoditi u kakvom su očajnom stanju došli. Osim toga oboje su imali tako zahvalan karakter, časne ih nisu supuštale iz ruke jer se na te ogromne smeđe oke i osmjesi stvarno nisi mogao ne osvrnuti. Jako su rano prohodali i i dječak i djevojčica i čagali ko šašavi i bez muzike. MM i ja smo znali govoriti da ćemo se vratiti po njih kad naše bebe malo poodrastu. Na žalost nisam kasnije saznala što je bilo s njima. Mi smo bili kumovi jednom drugom dječaku i ivolontirali smo do njegovog posvojenja. Št osam zapravo htjela reći, ako i ima nešto u genetici u slučaju ove dječice to je bilo samo velika prednost- veseli, otporni, spretni, prilagodljivi. Naravno da jesvko dijete osobo za sebe i ovo ništa ne mora značiti, ali eto, ako ćemo o stereotipima ovi su pozitivni. Časne su nam pričale da se romska djeca teže usvajaju i da se za njih i djecu s posebnim potrebama češće dozvoljavaju međunarodna posvojenja kako bi imali kakvu šansu. Možda se nešto promjenilo od onda, ne znam.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi u našem posvojenju nismo apsolutno od prvog dana radili nikakve razlike.. nikada nam romsko podrjetlo nije stvaralao nikave dodatne osječaje ,prepreke ili išta slično, jedino mi je zapravo bilo strašno što se to tako naglašava  :Sad: 
ali eto.. na kraju se ustanovilo da ipak i to što smo željeli djete bez obzira na porjeklo i nacionalnost nije ubrzalo naš proces. znaći ipak ima ljudi koji razmišljaju kao mi (i izgleda sve više)  :Klap:

----------


## Gost

Sanja48 stvarno prekrasno!

----------


## Zdenka2

> ali eto.. na kraju se ustanovilo da ipak i to što smo željeli djete bez obzira na porjeklo i nacionalnost nije ubrzalo naš proces. znaći ipak ima ljudi koji razmišljaju kao mi (i izgleda sve više)


I meni se čini da je tako. Malo pomalo, predrasude se razbijaju.  :Smile: 

ADUD, dobrodošla!

----------


## sati

[QUOTE=ArI MaLi;1789142]mi u našem posvojenju nismo apsolutno od prvog dana radili nikakve razlike.. nikada nam romsko podrjetlo nije stvaralao nikave dodatne osječaje ,prepreke ili išta slično, jedino mi je zapravo bilo strašno što se to tako naglašava  :Sad: 


Potpisujem  :Klap: 

Nama je također svejedno, što posebno naglašavam u centrima prilikom zvanja, ma da se potajno nadam maloj tamnoputoj curici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Adud :Heart: , sretno! Nismo još došli do faze posvojenja (trenutačno imamo "situaciju" koju ćemo nadam se sto prije rijesiti), ali ne bi dvojili oko toga da posvojimo dijete drukčije rase/nacionalnosti, niti mora biti potpuno zdravo. Jedna moja prijateljica ima dijete sa strancem, mali je tamni, ona svijetloputa, uopće joj ne sliči, a njen je, a mm je tamnoputi pa bi dijete u svakom slučaju bilo na bilo koga slično. Znam ljude koji su posvojili dijete,a to dijete im toliko sliči kao da je genetski njihovo. Ma nije to ni bitno, ko kome sliči, moja šogorica je sličnija meni nego svom bratu, sve je to relativno. Sve su to samo predrasude i nekakav strah od nepoznatog tj strah od toga kako ću se ja nositi s tim. Radim s djetetom s posebnim potrebama i općenito se družim s tim ljudima i većina "zdravih" ljudi kaže kako ih žali, a ne kuže da oni žive u drugačijem svijetu i kako treba gledati srcem-oni često imaju nesto što nam fali, a da ne kažem kako su iznimno hrabri i puni ljubavi  :Zaljubljen: , ja se uvijek napunim nekom snagom nakon što se podružimo....

----------


## ivanas

Za prvi susret je dobro ponijeti nešto što se proučava, neki didaktički auto u koji se ubacuju kocke raznih oblika pa on svira, neke slagalice, ili ako nešto specijalno voli pa pitate u centru da pitaju udomitelje. 

Što se tiče vezanosti za udomitelje, iako je rastanak i prilagodba na novu obitelj teški, ako je dijete jako vezano to je po meni samo plus za njegovo emocionalno zdravlje, ono je naučilo graditi emocionalne veze i znat će stvoriti novu vezu s budućim roditeljima. 

Baš se veselim vašem susretu, meni su Romi prekrasni, i sama sam se nadala jednom crnom dječaku al eto podvalili mi ovu svijetlu plavokosu djecu :Razz: 

U domu gdje sam dugo posjećivala svog sina sam upoznala i sprijateljila se s nekom romskom dječicom, i imam pozitivne predrasude prema njima, meni su se oni isticali među drugom djecom sa svojom živošću, prilagodljivošću, jednostavno su zračili životom, a fizički su mi prekrasni. Iako nije baš moguće ja se još uvijek nadam da će mi roda donijeti nekog crnog anđelčića.

----------


## Aradija

ADUD srecno!  :Smile: 



> ...
> Sad mu evo teku zadnji vrticki dani, gdje mu je bilo toliko lijepo da se rasplakao kad je shvatio da se s nekim od prijatelja i tetama mora rastati. Imao je samo jedan "upad" tijekom prve godine, kad je dosao oz vrtica i placnim glasom rekao da mu je jedan tomo rekao da je "cunac". (Moram spomenuti da je on potpuno zdravo i bistro dijete, koje je u udomiteljskoj obitelji bilo toliko zapostavljano pa je govor bio na razini prosjecnog dvogodisnjaka i bilo ga je jako tesko razumjeti.) U prvi tren nisam shvatila sto se dogada a onda sam se nasmijala i rekla mu, reci tomi ako ti to opet kaze, da ti nisi crnac, i usput provjerila zna li on uopce sto je to. Naravno da nije znao. Prvom prilikom, na televiziji sam mu pokazala crnce i vidjela da mu je laknulo. Tko zna sto je zamislio u svojoj glavici. A onda je nakon par dana dosao i rekao da mu je sad tomo rekao da je cigan. Uh, ubolo me opet posred srca, al sam duboko uzdahnula i rekla mu, ok, reci tomi da je ovaj put pogodio i pitaj ga da li mu je mozda zao sto on nije. Ma znam da je to bilo nezrelo od mene ali nisam se mogla suzdrzati, al sam bar to izrekla blago bez ljutnje i pomalo u sali.
> ...


Meni se to ne cini nezrelo. Mislim nisam jos u toj situaciji i ne znam kako cu reagovati kad/ako budem. Ali sad kako mi se cini - mozda necu davati konkretne savete detetu kako da se odbrani od dece sa predrasudama. Ali cu ga upoznati da one postoje i da na zalost postoje roditelji koji svoju decu pogresno vaspitavaju. To je njihov problem i treba njihov i da ostane, a njega da ne dozvoli da nesto maltretiraju i povredjuju. Da li ce da prijavi vaspitacici ili ce naci nacin da se samo izbori lepim ili ruznim nacinom, odabrace ono samo... ali ja ga necu uciti da bude pokorno i trpeljivo.

----------


## m&h

I ovde napomena vezana za Srbiju - usvajanje romske dece ovde i nije baš tako jednostavno, jer u Centrima postoji mišljenje, uputstvo (štagod) da romsku decu treba da usvajaju romske porodice - zbog očuvanja kulture i tradicije. Posledica toga - s obzirom da Roma usvojitelja ima malo, a romske dece mnogo više - je da nam upravo ova deca odlaze i bivaju usvojena međunarodno..jer ako dete ne bude usvojeno u roku od godinu dana, ono može biti međunarodno usvojeno.. Savetujem ti, *Aradija*, pošto sam shvatila da si tek na početku cele priče, da se o svemu više raspitaš kod "naših" usvojitelja jer "koliko zemalja - toliko običaja", a oni će mnogo više informacija moći da ti pruže..
Kad čitam mnoge priče ovde, meni jednostavno zvuče kao bajke...slobodno nazivanje Centara, raspitivanje, usvajanje drugog deteta...ovde mnogima i usvajanje prvog ostaje nikad ispunjena želja jer, sve "čekajući Godoa", pređu neke starosne granice i ostanu marginalizovani na nekim listama i u nekim registrima.. Izvinjavam se unapred ako ću nekome zazvučati mračno...

----------


## sati

> evo prati vas već toćno danas godinu dana,tad smo krenuli u potragu za našim anđelićem,priznajem da je u startu MM bio za temu ..pa  ako
> može onda u trćoj opciji dijete romske nacionalnosti,ja sam bila odmah ushićena(bez lažne skromnosti,to su mi najslađa dijeca,najljepša)pa su me pokušali uplašiti  sa genetikom,navikama,sazrijevanju itd..malo sam se povukla i čekala da vidim šta će biti,zovem svaki mjesec centre i oni koji imaju romsku djecu a ja ih hoću ,opet me i ne kontaktiraju,kao da nisam na redu..stoga izvlačim zaključak,hvala bogu ima normalnih ljudi koji neprave razliku i eto danas sam saznala da id.tj.dogovaram termin odlaska da upoznamo jednog malog anđelčića,koji ima uskoro 4 godinice,dječja soba nam je gotova,sama sam  kreativno uredila  zidove,u bojama aure su krugovi na zidu-tako posložene boje potiću svaka za sebe,ormar je ko iz davnine kao i krevet iz ikee koji se od krevetića malog proširuje do 2metra... zavjese sam objesila drugi dan božića,za koji sam se nadaladaćemo ga slaviti u troje...
> 
> ni na  kraju pameti mi nisu pitanja ni strahovi za boju kože i prilagodbaglede toga.
> glava mi je puna strepnje,kako će to izgledati prvi puta...šta da radim,dali da mu ponesem-a ja bih-medu i još nešto..mislim neznam dali ćemo i gdje biti,to ću saznati id.utorak kada ćemo dogovoriti točan dan odlaska.ima li tko iskustva da mi kaže-kako to izgleda,koliko vremena imate za taj prvi susret,dali ću ga uopće vidjeti direktno ili ....a šta ako se on previše vezao za udomitelje i neželi promjenu.znam da ćeon to osjetiti da sam došla sa namjerom da želimo da bude sa nama.......mislim da ne paničarim,ali me hvata jeza da možda neće htjeti komunicirati sa nama...


Želim vam sretno, da si odmah sjednete na prvu.

Djeca u toj dobi vole mehanizaciju - traktore, bagere, kosilice, aute........, mislim da sa tim ne možete fulati, a posebno ako je kikač kod udomitelja na selu  :Wink: 

Javi kako je prošlo.   :Very Happy:

----------


## m&h

Upravo na vestima slušam nešto zaista strašno, još decembra 2008-me devojčica romskog porekla koja je usvojena (i to joj je izgleda jedini i najveći greh) maltretirana je, šikanirana i na kraju tučena od drugova iz razreda uz "blagoslov" razredne, koja joj je čak tražila na času pred svom decom, da joj gleda u dlan.. Direktorka štiti, naravno, razrednu, a roditelji pišu peticije da razredna ostane, a da se devojčica izmesti u drugu školu... A sve je procurilo u javnost - tek kad se oglasio ombudsman sa preporukom koju škola, naravno, nije smatrala da treba da usvoji. Svaki komentar je, ovde, suvišan...  :Sad: 

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/st...+odraslih.html

----------


## eva71

Cuj, ovo je zbilja strasno. Ako se to cesto desava, mogu razumijeti da je neke posvojitelje "strah" psovojiti djecu romskog porijekla, jer kao roditelj ne mozes biti siguran da si u stanju zastiti svoje djete od negativnog javnog misljenja i predrasuda koji su izgleda ipak cesti i tamo gdje ih nije za ocekivati.

----------


## ivanas

Po onom što sam dosad čula i doživila, potencijalni posvojitelji imaju vlastite predrasude prema Romima, ako je toliki strah od okoline, kako se nositi s predrasudama prema posvojenoj djeci općenito. Iako moja djeca nisu drugačije rase, tko kaže da neće doći kući povrijeđeni jer im je netko nešto predbacio ili rekao da oni nemaju "prave roditelje". 
Na nama je da odgajamo djecu da postanu samosvjesni i da ih takve stvari ne mogu uzdrmati, nego ojačati.

----------


## m&h

Delimično se slažem sa tim da dete mora da bude samosvesno i da se samo bori za svoje mesto u društvu...ali kako ako predrasude okoline kulminiraju fizičkim nasiljem koje je "aminovano" od strane onih od kojih to nikako ne bi smelo biti - a to su direktor škole i razredna starešina..

----------


## sanja48

> Po onom što sam dosad čula i doživila, potencijalni posvojitelji imaju vlastite predrasude prema Romima, ako je toliki strah od okoline, kako se nositi s predrasudama prema posvojenoj djeci općenito. Iako moja djeca nisu drugačije rase, tko kaže da neće doći kući povrijeđeni jer im je netko nešto predbacio ili rekao da oni nemaju "prave roditelje". 
> Na nama je da odgajamo djecu da postanu samosvjesni i da ih takve stvari ne mogu uzdrmati, nego ojačati.


Dugo se nisam javljala, pa sad prvo da zahvalim svima na lijepim riječima.
Moje malo crno pile  :Heart:  sad je u drugom razredu i moram reći da su bezbrižni dani zauvijek prošli, ah! tako brzo!
Ovih dana razbijam glavu upravo oko toga kako ga ojačati da se na pravi način izbori za svoje mjesto u razredu, na igralištu, u parku. Svašta mu se počelo događati od kada je krenuo u školu, rekla bih zapravo sve osim fizičkog zlostavljanja (ako u to ne računamo gaženje po nogama), od cigo di si, kad si se zadnji puta oprao, jedeš li željezo, i slično do marš cigo od nas. Kako su to uvijek bila djeca iz starijih razreda a učiteljica me uvjeravala da je on dobro prihvaćen u svom razredu (90 % djece u razredu je došlo iz njegove vrtićke grupe), ja bih mu uvijek rekla, ma pusti ih, nisu vrijedni tvog malog prsta, samo mahni rukom i prodji....O tome sam razgovarala samo sa školskim psihologom, koji me je uvjeravao da on eto upravo radi na programu za taj tip problema, oformljava grupu iz starijih razreda, i slično, odnosno da paze na te stvari.
Međutim, nedavno, prije par tjedana, ja shvatim da moje dijete zapravo trpi zlostavljanje (možda je to preteška riječ) od prvog razreda i da njegovi prijatelji iz razreda šutke prihvaćaju odluku starijih da on ne može s njima igrati nogomet, na primjer, i koga vraga ja još čekam! Uglavnom, ponovno sam nazvala psihologa, obavila razgovor s njegovom učiteljicom, igrom slučaja, i ravnatelj je upoznat sa svime...svi mi kazu, ne možeš promijeniti svijet, možete ga jedino ojačati da se s time nosi. A ja se pitam, kako? I što je realno zahtijevati od škole da poduzme?

----------


## Kolu

Iako imam svoje biološko dijete, pročitala sam ovu temu i kroz postove upoznala toliko divnih ljudi. I ja se kao starija mama dvoipolgodišnjaka borim sa raznim strahovima, a poneki se odnose i na to kako će moje dijete biti prihvaćeno među svojim vršnjacima. 
Sanja 48, nemam savjeta, jedino mogu reći da mi je žao što se to događa i da se nadam da ćeš naći načina da se izboriš za svog malenog.

----------


## ivanas

sanja48 žao mi je što tvoj dječak ima takvih problem s vršnjacima, nažalost ništa čudno danas. Djecu se ismijava i odbaciva iz društva i zbog manjih različitosti od rase, imam brata i sestre tinejdžere pa mi svašta pričaju. 

Možda bi bilo dobro u dogovoru s učiteljicom i psihologom organiirati neku radionicu barem za djecu iz razreda gdje bi mogli kroz glumu proći neke situacije da osjete kako je to kad te odbacuju i rugaju se, a uostalom svako od djece se može naći u toj situaciji. Ako djeca koja idu s njim u razred i druže se stanu u njegovu obranu koji put možda utječu i na drugu djecu. 

Sa mnom u razred su išli brat i sestra blizanci sa sela i malo su odjećom i izgledom odudarali jer su usto bili i siromašniji i neki ne iz našeg razreda su ih uhvatili ismijavati. 
Pa smo nas par iz razreda nagovorili dečke iz razreda i otišli k tom drugom razredu i stali u njihovu obranu, ja i frendica smo tu ideju progurali pod obranu časti razreda i to ismijavanje se smanjilo, a mislim da su se blizanci i samom našom reakcijom osjećali bolje. 

Znam da ti nije lako, možda da probaš razgovarati i s nekim roditljima starije djece, premda je škola velika, teško je hodati okolo i ljude vući za rukav.

----------


## eva71

> . A ja se pitam, kako? I što je realno zahtijevati od škole da poduzme?


Pa, mislim da skola moze poduzeti puno i da je to njezina uloga. Nepodnosljivo je da djeca vec u djetinstvu trebaju uciti da se svijet ne moze (ne treba) mijenjati. Kao prvo mislim da direktor nije neka apstraktna administrativna osoba, nego da treba svoj autoritet iskoristiti i razgovarati s djecom - o vrijednostima, pravilima, pa i o posljedicama krsenja pravila ili loseg ponasanja. Mozes zahtijevati njegovo prisustvo u razredu tvog sina ili pak da progovori par rijeci kad se skupe svi ucenici (ima li te prilike?). Mozda razrednica moze izabrati neku "poucnu" lektiru i tom prilikom porazgovarati o konkretnom problemu. Radionica da odglume odredene situacije mi se isto jako svida, ako nades tko bi to ostvario. Psihologica? No znam da nije najteze naci ideje, nego ih progurati u skoli. Mozda da sama malo senzibiliziras roditelje - pisi im mailove, salji clanke i savjetuj knjige za citanje, sazovite roditeljski sastanak....

Najbolje bi naravno bilo da posaljes cijeli razred tjedan dana u Afriku ili Kinu, da shvate da svijet nije nastanjen samo malim bijelim katolickim Hrvatima :Grin: .

Probaj naci negu drugu sredinu u kojoj se tvoje dijete dobro osjeca - muzicku skolu, sportski klub, neku radionicu, igraonicu.... kako ne bi samo ovisio o drustvenom zivotu u razredu.

----------


## Aradija

Sanja,
zao mi je sto se tvom sinu takve stvari desavaju  :Sad: 

Ovde je skoro bio jedan slucaj maltretiranja usvojene romske devojcice, mislim da je negde na ovoj temi i link. To je bila jos gora situacija jer je nastavnica ucestvovala u tome. Sve je dospelo na tv, u novine i devojcica je otisla u drugu skolu.

U ovoj skoli gde je tvoj sin reaguju drugacije, ali i meni je to sto su ti rekli da se dete navikava i da se ne moze promeniti svet strasno. Skola valjda treba decu i da vaspitava. Pokusaj na neki nacin da utices da se te nastavnice i psiholozi vise angazuju, o tome su vec pisale Ivanas i Eva. Da li postoje neke organizacije koje se bave zastitom ljudskih prava, manjina, zastitnik gradjana tako nesto? Mozda da se obratis njima da se posavetujes sta ti je ciniti. U krajnjem slucaju mozda i da dete promeni skolu, nisu sve skole verovatno iste, to zakljucujem i po primeru ove devojcice ovde. Mozda su negde nastavnici spremniji da udju u borbu sa predrasudama. Mislim samo da ne smes da dozvolis da dete trpi stalno izivljavanje.  Kad krenete u borbu mislim da cete se oboje bolje vec osecati  :Smile:

----------


## sati

Draga Sanja 48.

Globalni problem je u društvu, roditeljima koji "nemaju vremena" brinuti se zs svoju djecu i odgajati ih, usadti im zdrave temelje za dalji život. Još veći je problem ako živiš u manjoj sredini gdje vladaju lokalni moćnici.

 Ja sam od malena bila uvijek drukčija od ostale djece ne u boji kože već u stavovima i razmišljanjima, nikad nisam razmišljala kao ostali i vječito im kontrirala, moram priznati da mi nije bilo lako u osnovnoj i srednjoj školi, ali na faksu sam se preporodila.
Radila sam u osnovnoj školi tako da znam o čemu pričaš, većina mojih bivših kolega nastavnika je mislila da je bogom dana, ali danas postoje institucije i inspekcije za prigovore, kojih se oni boje kao vrag tamjana. A na žalost ponekad treba aktivirati novinare.

Roditelji su me učili da nije svijet ono neposredno što te okružuje, već je puno veći i širi pojam, a različitost je odlična, ljude treba prihvatiti takvima kakvi uistinu jesu, bitna je nutrina, vanjski izgled je prolazan. 
Imam prijatelje različitih rasa i boje kože i to me uopće ne smeta nimalo, a okružena sam s prijateljima koji razmišljaju na potpuno isti način. Ja bih uistinu željela posvojiti malu romsku djevojčicu.

 :Heart:

----------


## sanja48

Nesto malo, malo ipak se pokrenulo. Cini mi se da su se uciteljice ipak minimalno aktivirale, bar sudeci po komadicima koje uspijevam izvuci iz njega. rekle su mi da ce uskoro na neku predstavu koja govori o razlicitostima, pa sam im predlozila da to iskoriste za razgovor i daju primjere iz svoje okoline. Roditeljski s tom temom bas i ne bi, kazu  :Sad:  Sljedeci tjedan idem opet u skolu, a i cekam povoljnu priliku da popricam s njegovim trenerom, naime, znajuci gdje ga podizem, on vec drugu godinu trenira judo. Mozda ce se nekome ciniti prenapregnuto, mozda cak i paranoicno ali moja misao vodilja je bila, mora nauciti bar jednu borilacku vjestinu da se zna obraniti ako ikad dodje do takve situacije. Iako je on dijete koje sve pokusava rijesiti sarmom, a kad ne ide onda se povuce, kad odraste, i krene sam hodati gradom, ne zelim umirati od straha hoce li ga neka budala iscipelariti do smrti jer je...drugaciji. A on bi htio biti kao i svi drugi i tu je najveci problem, i zato mislim da je moj najbolji put on a ne mijenjanje svijeta. Moram naci najbolji nacin da ga ojacam, da se ne srami, da se ne osjeca krivim, da bude ponosan na ono sto je i kakav je. I tu mi treba pomoc. Znam da nema recepta, znam da je svoje prve tri godine prozivio na nacin koji mu sada sigurno ne olaksava ovu situaciju, i bas zato mi se cini da ne smijem pogrijesiti pa trazim pomoc na sve strane. 
Dodatni problem je sto je on tip koji ce ti reci, ma daj ne talasaj, pusti, ne bih sad o tome, a ja sam spremna jurisati na barikade, i istjerivati pravdu. u ovom slucaju, mislim da ne smijem pustiti ali moram i postivati njegovu zelju (dobra ilustracija su prosvjedi za varsavsku na koje sam ga vodila, trebali ste ga vidjeti kako me je stisavao i micao mi ruku sa zvonca na biciklu, daj suti mama, ajmo, uhitit ce nas) za "privatnoscu".
Eto, sad sam opet malo istresla dusu. Hvala vam svima na dobrim zeljama i savjetima

----------


## Aradija

Sanja,
dzudo - divan sport  :Smile:  Ja sam ga nekad trenirala i imam samo lepa secanja na druzenje, onda dobro je zbog zdravlja... Meni nikad nije zatrebalo ali uvek sam se osecala sigurnije. Ali secam se nekih i to devojaka koje su primenile ono sto su naucile na treninzima dzudoa nad muskarcima, znaci snaznijima od sebe, vrlo uspesno. Kazu da se tehnike i ne zaboravljaju tj mogle bi se primeniti i nakon mnogo godina od treniranja...

Nadam se da i tvom sinu dzudo nece zatrebati nikad, ali ce svest da zna jednu borilacku vestinu povecati njegov osecaj sigurnosti... a mozda nadje i dobre prijatelje u okviru kluba.

----------


## Hajdi

videla sam još pre ovu temu, a danas sam na jednom rođendanu upoznala par koji je posvojio romsku devojčicu, sad ima 1,5godinu.
baš sam bila dirnuta, malena je toliko umiljata i roditelji je obožavaju. 
Puno sreće svima vam želim.

----------


## Vlvl

Sanja48, drago mi je za promjene na bolje, makar i minimalne, a drzim fige da i dalje bude bolje. Za trening juda mislim da je dobra ideja, nije paranoja. Ako nista drugo biti ce to jedna aktivnost koja ce tvog sina veseliti i u kojoj ce biti dobar, i sigurno ce utjecati na njegovo samopostovanje.
Moj je mladji takodjer drugasic, imam i ja svoje brige o uklapanju, ali njegova se razlicitost ne vidi na povrsini, pa je utoliko lakse - bar sto se tice bezveznjaka u prolazu.

----------


## tanja75

Zanima me dal netko zna kakve su šanse za posvajanje Romske djece iz Srbije ili BIH? Koliko sam čitala njihovi državljani koji imaju prioritet u posvajanju obicno se ne odlucuju za posvajanje malih Roma.

----------


## Aradija

Tanja,
ono sto znam je da romske dece ima za usvajanje u Srbiji kao i bolesne jer se ljudi ovde retko odlucuju na njihovo usvajanje. E sad da li mogu da se usvoje iz druge drzave nisam sigurna. Naime imam razlicite informacije. U nasem centru za socijalni rad su nam pricali da romska deca najcesce idu na usvajanje u inostranstvo jer u Srbiji nema dovoljnog interesa za njih. Dakle upravo je bila ta informacija koju i ti imas, prioritet imaju ljudi iz Srbije a ako nema interesovanja za neko dete moze da se usvoji iz inostranstva. A opet kad je moja jedna poznanica iz Bosne i Hercegovine zvala da pita rekli su joj da bi mogla da usvoji samo bolesno dete ali ne i romsko sto je ona zelela. Ali u svakom slucaju mozes da pokusas, mislim da je pozitivna vest da dece ima te mogucnost postoji a sad koliko ce sluzbenici imati sluha, da li ce ti reci kao mojoj poznanici ili ce ipak biti predusretljiviji videces.

----------


## m&h

Ono što ja znam je da je nekakva preporuka, koja naravno nigde nije zapisana i koju će svi CzSR-i negirati ako im tako odgovara: romsko dete - u romsku porodicu, zarad ocuvanja nacionalnog identiteta valjda... Znam da je čak i ovde imaju problem neromske porodica da usvoje romsko dete, znam porodicu koja se mesecima borila da usvoji malu polu-romkinju i u toj borbi stigla čak i do Ministarstva... Da li za usvojitelje iz inostranstva važe neka druga pravila - to već ne znam. Sve što treba najlakše se sazna u direktnom kontaktu sa Ministarstvom.

----------


## Benjamin

Verica
ja sam danas prvi put otvorila ovu temu ali sasvim slučajno i jako me iznenadilo koliko se razmišlja romsko dijete ili ne.Ja sam majka "hrvata"koji to nije od rođenja,3 mj. je bio rom.Da ima prekrasne crne oći crnu kosu,tamnu put pogotovo u ovim ljetnim mjesecima ali se izriba do Božića.Već se i sam šali na svoj račun da je crn ko ciganče.Ne mirim se s činjenicom da će mu se jednog dana početi rugati ali je to na žalost naša stvarnost.Ne znam kako ću se nosti s time kad se to dogodi,a dogodit će se.Toliko ga volim i obožavam da sam uvjerena da ću ga moći zaštititi od izrugivanja.

----------


## ivanas

I ja imam jedno prekrasno crno dijete napokon i eto dosad nas nitko nije pitao ništa o njegovom porijeklu i sl. Osim što svi komentiraju da je presladak i prelijep i da ćemo imati posla kad nam se cure počnu skupljati oko kuće. Ne znm da li što tko misli u sebi i nije me ni briga. 

Nekako se naivno nadam da će on više manje proći bez većih problema kad bude veći jer je toliko društveno i veselo dijete, u trenu si nađe ekipu u parku, na igralištu, u gostima. Ponekad si mislim da je oni i rođen da bi izazvao neku promjenu u ljudima oko sebe, jedan član moje šire obitelji je kad smo ga dobili i kad ga je upoznao rekao da je njegov dolazak obogatio ne samo nas nego i cijelu obitelj.

----------


## eva71

Je cure, sjecam se da su i meni govorili nakon mora da sam "crna ko ciganica" (kao kompliment), a sad kad to govore mojoj kceri nekako mi to zvuci drugacije. Sta cete razvila sam neku drugu presinzibilnost, ali uglavnom nitko si nista ni ne misli dok to govori...

----------


## apricot

> Ponekad si mislim da je oni i rođen da bi izazvao neku promjenu u ljudima oko sebe, jedan član moje šire obitelji je kad smo ga dobili i kad ga je upoznao rekao da je njegov dolazak obogatio ne samo nas nego i cijelu obitelj.


<3

----------


## nana74

Pozdrav!
Morala sam se javiti kada sam pročitala kako je mališi grozno u školi. Žao mi je što je mališa morao prolaziti tako ružne stvari jer škola nije dobro reagirala od početka. Ne može se dijete toliko ojačati da ga ne bi smetalo odbacivanje od strane vršnjaka i ostalih.
Škola nije dobro reagirala! Svi zajedno, i učiteljica i ravnatelj i psiholog! Dokazano je da nema nasilja u školi, tj. ima ga puno manje, kada škola primjereno reagira na takve situacije. Može li se škola toliko promijeniti, ne znam... Jeste li razmišljali o preseljenju djeteta u drugu školu? Naime, kad se djeca ne žele igrati s malenim ili mu govore da smrdi - to je zlostavljanje! Možda bi se mogli obratiti pravobraniteljici za djecu? Pomozite mu, ne može on njih ignorirati... Djeca su veći dio djetinjstva u školi, a njemu je od ppočetka tamo teško. I sigurno neće u svim sredinama jednako reagirati. Znam primjere gdje su romska djeca prekrasno prihvaćena od strane ostale djece.

----------


## Nenad Heho

Pročitao sam forum vezan za posvajanje Romske djece. Vjerujem da takvo posvajanje nema nekih različitosti no posvajanje bilo koje drugog djeteta. Međutim interesiraju me, nazovimo to tehničkim stvari:
1. Rečeno nam je da povajanjem djeteta dijete dobiva naše prezime, međutim da se ne preporuča da se djetetu mijenja ime, već kao ideja da se doda ukoliko se želi još jedno ime. Iz toga proizlazi da će kasnije djetu u školi potencijalno postojati mogućnost da za neugodnosti. To se može desite s bilo kojim posvojenim djetetom nehrvastke nacionalnosti. Što učniti?
2. Samo posvajnje djeteta podrazumjeva i njegov odgoj u smislu saznavanja od kud potječe, upoznavanje s kulturom njegovog naroda. Dali dijete dolaskom u moju obitelj postaje moja obaveza da dijete upoznam s životom Romske zajednice ili mu to nisam dužan (zakonski) pružiti.
3. Što piše u krsnom listu djeteta? Dali se i to mijenja ili je to zadano? Ukoliko je dijete kršteno.
4. Što učiniti ukoliko obitelj (uža) nije oduševljena idejom posvajanja djeteta romskog porijekla iz predrasuda? Kako razbiti te pedrasude?
5. Dali se dijete romskog podrijeka može/mora krstiti (to pitanje vrijedi i za svu ostalu djecu, ako su kršetena prije posvanjana)?

----------


## sonči

Ja ću odgovoriti samo na ovo zadnje za krštenje kako je kod nas bilo.
Naša curica nije romskog podrijetla 
ali je bila krštena prije posvajanja. Mi smo išli kod svećenika i rečeno nam je da se krstiti može samo jedanput, ali je napravio lijepi i svečani blagoslov.

----------


## sonči

Na starom krsnom listu pisalo je staro ime i prezime djeteta i krsna kuma. A na novoj potvrdi koju smo mi dobili pisalo je novo ime i prezime djeteta i "nova" krsna kuma.

----------


## pujica

Nase dijete je romskog podrijetla samo po jednom roditelju, ali su mu podaci u rodnom listu po pitanju narodnosti bili hrvatski, a takvo mu je i ime koje nismo mijenjali.. Znaci u nasem slucaju bioloski roditelji se osjecaju i uznjasavaju hrvatima tako da iako mislimo djetetu rec da ima i romsko podrijetlo ne mislimo ga odgajat u toj tradiciji niti to naglasavat kao jako vazno jer eto to nisu radili ni njegovi bioloski roditelji. 
Sto se zakona tice, prema njemu se djetetu mora reci da je posvojeno, ali obzirom da posvojitelji imaju pravo promjene svih podataka od imena, nacionalnosti i vjerske pripadnosti, nisu duzni djetetu reci i to (iako ja osobno mislim da je to potrebno u odredjenoj djetetovoj dobi jer je i to dio njihove proslosti i identiteta).
Sto se krstenja tice, ako vec ima krsni list onda se ne moze opet krstiti ali se mogu mijenjati svi podaci u zupi u kojoj je dijete krsteno. Ako niste sigurni je li krsteno (ne postoji krsni list i drugi dokazi) onda ga mozete krstiti (mi smo npr. culi kontradiktorne price je li sin krsten ili nije, nismo mogli iskopat nikakve papire i nas ga je zupnik krstio bez problema)

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče imena, većina romske djece za koju ja znam po domovima i koja su posvojena , kao i neka koja su išla u školu sa mojim bratom imaju uobičajena imena za naše podneblje, i ne postoje baš neka imena tipična za Rome. Prezime nara vno svi akon posvojenja mijenjaju, a nacionalnost isto posvojitelji mijenjaju, mo smo isto dijetetu promjenili. 

S mojim sinom još nisam načela tu temu oko nacionalnosti jer je premali i n kuži te pojmove. ne mislim ga nešto posebno upoznavati s kulturom i običajima zajednice iz koje potječe, osim kad bude stariji nekih osnovnih činjenica. 

Prema onome što sam osjetila kod starije djece u domu s kojima sam se družila i zbližila , oni ne žele imati baš neke veze s prijašnjom zajednicom i njihovim načinom života,žele biti poput svojih sadašnjih prijatelja iz razreda. Jako su me iznenadili s nekim svojim razmišljanjima i sagledavanjima svog prijašnjeg života i ljudi s kojima su rasli.

----------


## Nenad Heho

U osnovnjak sam išao s Robertom koji me naučil voziti bicikl....Tada, znači 77-85 nisam imal pojima što je to Rom jedino sam znao da je super prijatelji i da ima tamniju put od mene. Nažalost vremena su se promjenila.
Čak i nakon površnih razgovora s obiteljima (mojom i ženinom) osjetio sam da postoje zapreke i potencijalni problemi (stvoreni na osnovu krivih premisa) ukoliko se odlučimo za posvojenje malog Roma ili Romkinje. Zapravo nemogu shvatiti u čemu je zapravo ta zapreka, jer drugačiji način života u Romskoj zajednici nije razlog, jer isto bih moga reči za bilo koje dijete koje s područja Slavonije, Dalmacije, Istre... Možda je razlog što očekujem da posvojeno dijete ima ista prava kao i druga djeca u obitelji.

----------


## ivanas

Ja osobno u pitanju posvojenja i moje potencijalne djece nisam ni u jednom trenu uzimala u obzir što će reći naše obitelji, rodbina, prijatelji, samo smo muž i ja među sobom raspravljali i dogovarali koje su naše želje i mogućnosti i s čim se možemo nositi. Od najuže obitelji sam očekivala i dobila bezrezervnu podršku u vezi naše djece i naših odluka, tko ne prihvaća i ne voli našu djecu ne voli istinski niti nas i ćao. 
Pričali smo i raspravljali o njihovim pitanjima i nedoumicama, bili otvoreni za razgovor i sami ga poticali, ali njihova mišljenja i stavovi nisu utjecali niti najmanje na naše odluke. 

U konačnici, iz iskustva mojih prijatelja  i poznanika čak i ako netko ima predrasude ili nešto slično, kad dijete, živi mali čovjek dođe, samo oni kamena srca ga ne zavole, a takvi nam nisu niti potrebni u životu. 

Iako se ne može generalizirati, prema mom iskustvu, djeca romskog podrijetla su uglavnom vrlo otvorena i šarmantna, imaju neku lakoću postojanja, "sretan sam što sam živ stav" i to osvaja ljude od prve. 

Imam troje djece, ali gdje god dođemo ovo moje crno malo je glavna zvjezda, više me ljudi zna kao "njegovu mamu" nego pod mojim imenom.

----------


## nana74

Ja sam našoj djeci (9, 8 i 6 godina) rekla za porijeklo, tj. porijeklo njihovih roditelja. Bilo me je užasno strah kako će reagirati. Rekli oni meni: ok. I to je bilo to. Mi odrasli smo puni predrasuda, oni nisu i radije sam tu informaciju podijelila s njima sada dok su manji, nego kad ih zvizne pubertet (a to je doba kad će početi više pitati). Još sam nekoliko puta to spomenula, ali uopće nisu zainteresirani (vjerojatno ono što je već Ivanas navela).
Naša najmlađa curica je prilično tamna, ima muslimansko ime i svi je obožavaju, slično kao i Ivanasinog dječaka. Najstarija djevojčica ima hrvatsko ime i kaže da jedva čeka imati 18 godina kako bi ga mogla promijeniti...

----------


## Zuska

Uh, ljudi moji...

Ja u obitelji imam dva muška člana koji su dugo vremena radili u Aziji pa su im žene porijeklom od tamo (dvije različite države, ali nije Kina, važno je za nastavak priče). I tako sad imam dva puta po dva muška rođaka, od kojih su troje osnovna škola, a jedan srednja. Ne znam koji je slađi, svi su različiti, ali divni. Moram li reći da u školi trpe svašta? Sad je jedan istukao jednog klinca, ispalo je da ga taj već godinama zove "Cigo" (dakle, ne morate biti Rom da bi bili Cigo, važno je biti drukčiji), "Kinez" itd. Dijete stvarno nije ni crno, niti liči na Kineza, ovo govorim samo zato jer ponekad dovoljna i samo spoznaja da je netko različit. 
Srce mi se kida svaki put kad čujem kroz što ta djeca prolaze. S njima se puno priča, imaju puno prijatelja, ali ostaje im neka gorčina i nesigurnost... Pogotovo zato jer je dvoje još dok su bili mali izgubilo oca, vjerujem da bi im ipak sve bilo malo lakše da je živ. 
I da, psihologinja i ekipa u školi ne čine puno, argument im je...ah, to su samo djeca. 

S druge strane, djevojka u mojoj ulici, po svim atrubutima pripadnica "većine" morala je ove godine 8. razred završiti u drugoj školi, izvan grada. Više nije mogla trpiti zlostavljanja. Ovo ljeto su je čak došli matretirati ispred njene zgrade kasno navečer. Po čemu je drukčija? Iskreno, ne znam, malo je povučenija. Ponekad je za zlostavljanje dovoljno i nešto malo, ponekad i ništa. 

U moje vrijeme predmet zlostavljanja bila je jedna curica iz Makedonije, samo zato što joj je tata bio Makedonac i malo su tamniji. Nije joj bilo lako. Kad se okrenem unazad mislim da je tada škola trebala puno jače reagirati, zlostavljače se trebalo konkretno kazniti (mada, i tada su djeca direktora i liječnika imala drukčiji tretman), trebalo se puno više pričati o razlikama i humanosti... možda bi maloj uštedjeli koju godinu maltretiranja koje je trajalo do duboke srednje škole. Kako se tada to stavljalo ispod tepiha, tako je i sada. Ipak, mislim da bi roditelji trebali puno jače inzistirati pred školom, od toga napraviti puno veću frku, ali vjerujem da se nisu htjeli zamjerati (trebalo su im pomoći i drugi roditelji). 

Ja ću, obećala sam sama sebi, jednom kad mi dijete dođe u vrtić ili školu, reagirati na svaki, i najmanji oblik, zlostavljanja, sprdanja ili vrijeđanja po bilo kojoj osnovi, nebitno radi li se mom djetetu ili tuđem. Želim djetetu pokazati primjer kako se nositi s takvim ponašanjem, a takvo ponašanje se ne smije ignorirati, trpiti ili u njemu, da bi bio prihvaćen, sudjelovati (što djeca često čine). 

Želi vam puno, puno snage u odgajanju vaših malih predivnih bića, budite uz njih i više nego što mislite da je potrebno, njima je to uvijek malo, svijet malih bića zna biti užasno okrutan.

----------


## eva71

nenad, evo kratko na tvoja pitanja
1. Mi smo smatrali da je ime djeteta vazni dio njegovog, vec stvorenog, identiteta (pogotovo kod starijeg djeteta). I nismo ga mijenjali iako bi sigurno izabrali radije  neko drugo. Mislimo da dijete moze i samo promijeniti ime kada bude dovoljno staro, a nikako nismo smatrali da mi to trebamo uciniti.
2. Razgovarati ces s djetetom o tome da je posvojeno (to je i zakonski odredeno), ali za detalje o porijeklu uglavnom treba cekati da samo pita. Sto se tice nacina zivota Romske zajednice, oni nisu uvijek isti, a dijete cesto i nije zivjelo u zajednici nego u domu ili udomiteljskoj obitelji prije posvajanja, pa takve informacije uglavnom ne odgvaraju njegovom iskustvu. Mislim da je puno vaznije razmisliti o pozitivnim stvarima koje se mogu nabrojati o romskoj zajednici kako bi se kod djeteta smanjio osjecaj nekog marginalnog porijekla. Ti argumenti posluziti ce takoder u smanjivanju predrasuda prema Romima u obitelji i medu prijateljima.
4. Uglavnom imamo srece, pa obitelj pozitivno reagira kad se susretne sa konkretnim djetetom, a ne nekim hipoteticnim posvojenim Romom. Bit cete medutim suoceni i sa nebuloznim komentarima od "krv nije voda", pa nadalje i s vremenom ce se iskristalizirati koji prijatelji ili clanovi obitelji, za dobrobit vaseg djeteta, vise nece biti dio vase svakodnevnice.
5. Sto se krstenja tice, ja bas nisam dobra osoba za savjete. No kad posvojis dijete, to je tvoje dijete, i cinis sve (skoro sve) kao sto namjeravas sa svojim djetetom. Mi nismo krstili nasu kcer, jer smatramo da je religija, kao i ime, dio vlastitog izbora.

Sto se tice maltretiranja djece u skoli, mislim da je to momentalno jedan od vecih problemam u hrvatskim skolama, koji se ne odnosi iskljucivo na "razlicitu" djecu i mislim da bi roditeji sve odlucnije trebali zahtjevati angazman skolskog osoblja i edukaciju djece (i profesora) u tom pitanju.

----------


## sati

Dragi svi,
nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu, puuunnno obaveza od kada su curke stigle kod nas.
Samo kratko, 
ja sa svojom rodbinom nisam i neću raspravljati o porijeklu svoje djece, mislim da ih se to uopće ne tiče, a valjda radi mojeg stava nitko mi se ni ne usuđuje postavljati previše pitanja. 
Pitaju moje najbolje prijateljice, na što im one uredno odgovore da nemaju pojma, neka se meni obrate. Naime živimo u maloj sredini, svi pričaju o nama, starija princeza je tamnoputa sa tamnim okama, dok je mlađa svjetla sa plavim okama, prekrasne su jako otvorene. Sad su krenule u vrtić i za sada je sve OK, jako su društvene i komunikativne. Postavila mi je jedna kolegica pitanje, barem sam mislila da je kolegica: da li su naše? Na što sam joj ja odgovorila: Naravno da su naše, čije bi bile.  :Smile:  Komentar nije bio na mjestu, naime ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom, Ljudi su ograničeni.

Naravno da su se vremena promjenila, djeca su sve nasilnija, a globalni problem je samo ako si različit, kad malo provrtim film tako je bilo i prije al se nije davalo na javna zvona. Smatram da je djete najbolje pripremiti na odrastanju u svijetu gdje smo svi različiti i dobro je biti različit jer si poseban. Ja ću u tom duhu odgjati svoje cure. 

Pozz,

----------


## J&D

> Dragi svi,
> nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu, puuunnno obaveza od kada su curke stigle kod nas.
> Samo kratko, 
> ja sa svojom rodbinom nisam i neću raspravljati o porijeklu svoje djece, mislim da ih se to uopće ne tiče, a valjda radi mojeg stava nitko mi se ni ne usuđuje postavljati previše pitanja. 
> Pitaju moje najbolje prijateljice, na što im one uredno odgovore da nemaju pojma, neka se meni obrate. Naime živimo u maloj sredini, svi pričaju o nama, starija princeza je tamnoputa sa tamnim okama, dok je mlađa svjetla sa plavim okama, prekrasne su jako otvorene. Sad su krenule u vrtić i za sada je sve OK, jako su društvene i komunikativne. Postavila mi je jedna kolegica pitanje, barem sam mislila da je kolegica: da li su naše? Na što sam joj ja odgovorila: Naravno da su naše, čije bi bile.  Komentar nije bio na mjestu, naime ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom, Ljudi su ograničeni.
> 
> Naravno da su se vremena promjenila, djeca su sve nasilnija, a globalni problem je samo ako si različit, kad malo provrtim film tako je bilo i prije al se nije davalo na javna zvona. Smatram da je djete najbolje pripremiti na odrastanju u svijetu gdje smo svi različiti i dobro je biti različit jer si poseban. Ja ću u tom duhu odgjati svoje cure. 
> 
> Pozz,


pozdrav... svaka cast na ovako plemenitom cinu! samo bi se htjela ubaciti na kratko... isto kao sto je vama neumjesno sto vas neki pitaju jesu li one nase! ( i ja mislim da je strasno neumjesno, i bezobrazno te malograđanski) htjela sam se osvrnuti na vas komentar "umjetne oplodnje" ja sam u MPO postupku, i u nasoj djeci nema nista umjetno... oplodnja se zove ili vantjelesna ili potpomognuta! jer bas to i je a moje jajne stanice i muzevi plivaci nisu umjetni... nego se potpomognuto spajaju van tjela! 
u svskom slucaju moj naklon do poda za vas!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpisujem J&D naime i sama sam prošla mnogo postupaka potpomognute oplodnje i sad pokušavamo posvojiti dijete i nakon svega mogu samo reći da nije bitno kojim putem netko dođe do djeteta dal je to potpomognutom  tj. medicinskom oplodnjom dal je to posvojenjem ili  putem spolnih odnosa sve su to naša djeca i isto tako mi je neumjesan ovaj komentar* a ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom*. Sorry, ali kao što je tebe uvrijedilo njeno pitanje ovakvo isticanje vrijeđa neke druge osobe. Vjerojatno to ne bi isticala da je rodila dijete koje je začeto prirodnim putem, možda žena na kraju krajeva i nije ništa loše mislila baš zbog toga što je prošla drugačiji put?  Eto nemoj zamjeriti na ovom komentaru

----------


## J&D

Ma naopako... Samo sam htjela skrenuti pozornost... Jer ce se negdje mozda zalupiti vrata zbog neopreznog komentara, a nije potrebno! Uostalom mislim da se zeni koja je ucinila nesto tako plemenito ne moze nista zamjeriti! Samo sam htjela ukazati da se pripazi na izraz!

----------


## jelena.O

odgovor neni, moj prijatelj je posvojio dvoje klinaca, ali im je promjenio ime u koja je htio , a stara imena ostavio kao krsna.

----------


## frka

sati, meni možeš i zamjeriti - baš me briga... ne kužim što si htjela reći s "naime ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom" - da su naša djeca umjetna? plastična? s bar-kodom na čelu?

ovom si izjavom neplodnim parovima učinila upravo ono što sama zamjeraš toj kolegici - pokazala ogromnu dozu neznanja i predrasuda. kako su cure već i napisale, u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nema  ničeg umjetnog i taj je naziv potpuno neprihvatljiv, diskriminatoran  (prema nama i našoj djeci) i netočan. ne vjerujem da si zbilja mislila nešto loše, ali baš bi zbog toga mogla razmisliti o tome da li s pravom zamjeraš toj kolegici jer joj je možda samo izletila nesmotrena glupost kao i tebi samoj.

i da - ljudi su ograničeni i puni predrasuda, ali najčešće iz neznanja, ne zlobe. mislim da bismo svi trebali pokušati učiti i iz tuđih iskustava pa tako i tvoja kolegica od tebe o posvajanju, a ti od nje (ili nas na forumu) o MPO.

----------


## J&D

Mali mimi nisam znala da pokusavate posvojiti... Ucinilo mi se da jos pokusavate sa MPO-om

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče termina umjetna, potpomognuta, medicinska, ja osobno uvijek koristim potpomognuta oplodnja jer znam da onima koji su u toj priči smeta termin umjetna i razumijem zašto, ali većina ljudi to jest uvriježeni naziv, i osim malog postotka zadrtih i neinformiranih, većini ljudi nema ništa u djeci začetoj na taj način umjetno, već je to postao uvriježeni naziv, kao npr. "menga" za mjesečnicu i sl. 

Mislim da svatko od nas može prepoznati kad je neki komentar ili pitanje upućeno iz neznanja a kad iz zlobe i predrasuda.

----------


## J&D

Slazem se ivanas, ali zato mi koji to znamo bi trebali educirati ljude oko sebe! Pa da se konacno prestane govoriti iz navike umjetna! Niko nije rekao da to netko govori iz zlobe ili da bi uvrijedio nekoga! Ali se zato educiramo... Pa necemo ni za djecu rome reci cigani ili za afroamerikance crnje... Zato sto se to tako kaže!! A iako kažemo jednom iz puke greske ocekuje se da te netko ispravi i da to vise ne kažeš! To je isto ko kad ljudi bulje u djecu s posebnim potrebama! Mislim da smo ipak napredniji narod od toga!

----------


## ArI MaLi

da i ja sam koristila taj termin i u vrijeme kada smo mislili krenuti na mpo, ali nisam to tak doživjela.. nije me nikada to dotaklo na toj razini, ali danas kada ćitam i čujem na sve strane koliko to može nekoga povrijediti zbilja se trudim ne koristiti taj naziv. ja to nisam shvačala na toj razini umjetno, nego da je sam naćin oplodnje ne prirodan.. 
nadam se da nisam sada nešto krivo rekla, oprostite ako sam nekog uvrijedila!

----------


## J&D

Ma nisi nikog uvrijedila... Ali nazalost ljudi misle da nacin nije prirodan, to bi isto bilo kao da se za transplataciju npr. Bubrega kaze umjetan bubreg.... Nije umjetan pravi je... A sad sto se tvoj nije uspio oporaviti pa je uz neciju pomoc transplantiran novi... Nikome nije palo na pamet reci umjetan organ ili umjetna transplatacija! Imamo prirodnu jajnu stanicu i prirodne spermije... Jedina razlika je sto spermi sam ne dopliva nego ga van tijela pomjesaju sa jajnom stanicom i vrate nazad! Ne znam ni sta je tu umjetno ni neprirodno!

----------


## frka

vidim da je ispalo kao da nam je isključivo zasmetao izraz "umjetna". kao što je ivanas rekla, svima nam je jasno da se taj termin uobičajeno koristi (što ga ne čini ispravnim jer ne biste vjerovali kod kolike količine ljudi on vodi do predrasuda i krivih percepcija djece - ima jedna priča kad je ženi u babinje došla jedna gospođa i za djecu (bliziće) rekla kako su lijepi, kao da su pravi!) i da ga većina ljudi uistinu koristi iz neznanja. ali meni osobno u satinom postu nije toliko zasmetao sam izraz, već čitava konstrukcija rečenice "Komentar nije bio na mjestu, naime ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom, Ljudi su ograničeni". mislim...što bi se iz toga trebalo zaključiti?!

sam izraz "umjetna" me ne vrijeđa kad vidim da se koristi iz neznanja. lijepo ispravim čovjeka, objasnim zašto to nije ok i idemo dalje... ali vrijeđaju me zaključci i brojne predrasude koje često proizlaze iz izraza, a upravo tako mi je zazvučala satina izjava. 

kao što sam već napisala, kolegici zamjera što i sama čini, a vjerovatno su obje izjave samo gafovi i vjerovatno niti jedna nije imala loše namjere. malo razumijevanja, tolerancije i progledavanja kroz prste za neke sitnice ne bi škodilo...

----------


## Shanti

> vidim da je ispalo kao da nam je isključivo zasmetao izraz "umjetna". kao što je ivanas rekla, svima nam je jasno da se taj termin uobičajeno koristi (što ga ne čini ispravnim jer ne biste vjerovali kod kolike količine ljudi on vodi do predrasuda i krivih percepcija djece - ima jedna priča kad je ženi u babinje došla jedna gospođa i za djecu (bliziće) rekla kako su lijepi, kao da su pravi!) i da ga većina ljudi uistinu koristi iz neznanja. ali meni osobno u satinom postu nije toliko zasmetao sam izraz, već čitava konstrukcija rečenice "Komentar nije bio na mjestu, naime ona je došla do djeteta umjetnom oplodnjom, Ljudi su ograničeni". mislim...što bi se iz toga trebalo zaključiti?!


Ovo je topic o posvajanju djece romskog porijekla, pa iako mislim da bi bilo bolje da ga ne udaljavamo od njegove teme, moram se i ja složiti s napisanim. 
Naime, u kontekstu u kojem je napisano, nimalo ljepše mi ne bi djelovalo ni da je napisano "Komentar nije bio na mjestu, naime ona je došla do djeteta _potpomognutom_ oplodnjom, Ljudi su ograničeni". Želim reći da mi se ovdje, nažalost, ne čini bitna uporaba termina "umjetna", nego vrednovanje načina začeća. Bi li komentar te žene bio na mjestu da je do djeteta "došla" začećem spolnim odnosom? Meni ne bi. 
Brojanje krvnih zrnaca, procijenjivanje nijanse kože mi je grozno, od koga god došlo, pa ma kako "došao" ili "nedošao" do svoje djece. Podjednako kao i vrednovanje načina na koji se do djece "došlo", jesu li posvojena ili biološka, a ako su biološka, jesu li začeta na jedan, drugi ili na x-ti način.

----------


## Mali Mimi

shanti to je ono što je i mene zasmetalo, ne toliko sam izraz umjetna...nadam se da smo skrenuli pozornost na nešto što nas je malo isprovociralo.
No sad smo pokrenuli raspravu van teme, pa evo nećemo više o tome.

----------


## J&D

Slazem se frka u mojim postovima upravo i pise da se ne ljutim, medutim da treba ljude upucivati i objasniti im terminologije i izraze! I jos sam dodala da osoba koja je posvojila djecu ne vjerujem da je zlobna i da provocira, i da inace izuzev izjave ima moj naklon do poda!

----------


## sati

Žao mi je što sam rasplamsala tako žustru raspravu, naime nisam htjela nikog uvrijediti, nisam mislila ništa loše, još jednom se ispričavam ako se neko našao povrijeđen krivo upotrebljenom terminologijom. 
Samo sam upotrijebila izraz koji koristi moja tzv. kolegica i prenjela njene riječi. Ne osporavam ni jedan način "dobivanja" djeteta, i ne smatram da je nešto bitnije od drugog. 
U temi sam htjela dati samo kratak komentar svog iskustva i doživljaja, ista osoba mi je uputila nekoliko komentara, napisala sam samo jedan, na ostale sam se samo nasmijala i pritisnula tipku ignor. 
Pozz

----------


## Mojca

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/koment...mijenjati.html

Posvajanje nije direktno moja osobna tema, isprike na upadu... ali čini mi se da se članak lijepo veže na ovu temu, čak sam na trenutak imala osjećaj da je crpio inspiraciju iz nje.

----------


## DeDada

Citati su prepisani sa ovog topica, nadam se da su autorice dale zeleno svjetlo. 

Zanimljiv članak u svakom slučaju, malo nas spušta na zemlju

----------


## čokolada

Aha, ko da je prvi put da od foruma sastavljaju hit-članke. Kompilacija, što bi se reklo.

----------


## dupinica

hejić...

evo nisam se dugo javljala jer eto... dan za danaom, obveze...  :Smile: 
bila bih Vam zahvalna za par informacija.
u biti, prije 3 godine smo suprug i ja posvojili malu prekrasnu djevojcicu i sad, već duže vrijeme smo ponovno u proceduri za proširenjem obitelji.
nekako smo, razmišljali o posvajanju i romskog djeteta. 
zanima me da li netko ima slicnu situaciju-kako su se djeca povezala?
nešto??

Hvala!!

----------


## DeDada

Ne znam kako to misliš, kako su se djeca povezala? Ne misliš valjda da je povezanost uvjetovana fizičkim izgledom... 

Uglavnom, rekla bih da je odluka jednostavna - htjeli to priznati ili ne. Ako netko ima predrasude neće se ni odlučiti, ako nema mora računati na predrasude okoline što direktno prema djetetu, što općenito prema skupini iz koje potječe. Tematika je osjetljiva, a predrasude i diskriminaciju doživljavamo vrlo osobno i pogađa nas. Nama ne smeta što mnogi ljudi odmah na prvu shvate da je dijete posvojeno, zna biti blesavih komentara, ali navikneš. Najveći problem je isključivanje osobe jer izgleda kao Rom, već je jedna forumašica govorila o problemima u školi zbog toga, a i ja sam uspjela na vlastitoj koži osjetiti tu tugu. U početku uopće ne razumiješ što se događa jer ti ne vidiš razliku između svog djeteta i ostale djece. Osim toga, dijete kao dijete, ne stigneš baš razmišljati o njegovoj boji kraj silnih obaveza, nepodopština, bolesti i ljubavi.

----------


## Amondi

Međusobno povezivanje, po meni, nema veze s nacionalnom pripadnošću.

----------


## špelkica

Mislim da Dupinica nije ništa loše mislila, u redu je da pita, ima jedna naša forumašica koja je uz svoje dvoje biološko posvojila romsku djevojčicu (Prpa) pa možeš nju pitati. Međusobno povezivanje  nema veze s nacionalnom pripadnošću, ali opet ima tu određena genetska podloga kojoj se uz puno truda može izvući ono pozitivno i iskoristiti. Kad tad ćete se susresti i s predrasudama pa i na to morate računati. Po meni se ne čini loša kombinacija da romsko dijete dođe u hrvatsku obitelj, dijete se brzo prilagodi. A ta djeca imaju i jednu "prirodnu" inteligenciju i dosta su otporna što se tiče zdravlja.

----------


## Lili75

Bas sam htjela reci ovo za posebnu vrstu inteligencije i jako dobro mentalno i fizicko zdravlje.

----------


## Amondi

> Bas sam htjela reci ovo za posebnu vrstu inteligencije i jako dobro mentalno i fizicko zdravlje.


Slažem se!

----------


## Mojca

Posebnu Inteligenciju?
Otpornost?  
Što to znači?

----------


## čokolada

Ja zbilja nikakvo  osobno iskustvo nemam, možda netko od posvojitelja ili poznavalaca kakvog istraživanja ima, a možda se ravnamo i po vlastitim, ne nužno negativnim, predrasudama.

----------


## Lili75

Pojednostavljeno receno jaka emocionalna inteligencija, snalazljivost borbenost...
A sto se tice mentalnog zdravlja tu je statistika, Romi puno rjedje pobolijevaju od mentalnih bolesti, te informacije imam iz prve ruke iz jednog Centra za socijalnu skrb.Cak je to naglaseno kao prednost prilikom predlaganja posvojenja romskog djeteta.

Kako god ja jako simpatiziram Rome odmalena smo im pomagali nosili hranu i odjecu tako da...uopce mi je tesko shvatit negativne predrasude. Da samo vidis kako su ta djeca ne samo pametna nego i lijepa!  :Smile: 

A moj izvor iz Centra mi je znao reci:

----------


## Lili75

Edit  neka greska u redoslijedu.zadnja recenica je trebala bit predzadnja a predzadnja zadnja  :Laughing:  al sam ga zapetljala.

----------


## Shanti

> tu određena genetska podloga kojoj se uz puno truda može izvući ono pozitivno i iskoristiti.


Vjerujem  da si mislila sve najbolje, međutim, s obzirom na to da sva djeca,  odnosno svi ljudi imaju "određenu genetsku podlogu", te da se sa svom  djecom uz trud može poticati razvoj sposobnosti, talenata itd., zanima  me na što konkretno misliš u ovom kontekstu kad spominješ genetsku  podogu iz koje se "uz puno truda može izvući ono pozitivno i  iskoristiti". Mislim, ima li tu kakve razlike u odnosu na djecu koja nisu romskog porijekla...
(a jesam zakomplicirala pitanje)




> A ta djeca imaju i jednu "prirodnu" inteligenciju i dosta su  otporna što se tiče zdravlja.


Ovo me je jako  zainteresiralo... Je li to tvoj dojam ili si negdje naletjela na nekakvu  statistiku? Znatiželjna sam, rado bih to pročitala...

__________________________

Kako moj post nekoga slučajno ne bi  doveo u zabludu što se moga stava tiče, jer sam, po običaju,  zakomplicirala... meni su djeca - djeca.

A prisjećam se jednog zimskog jutra, prije možda desetljeće i pol. Lepršao je snijeg, još je bio mrak. Išla sam na posao. U tramvaju su na stolcima jedno iza drugoga sjedili muškarac i žena. Lica su im bila tamnocrvena, gotovo ljubičasta od hladnoće. Nikad nisam vidjela tako promrzla lica. Žena je u naručju držala bebu koja je stravično kašljala. Tako jak kašalj ne znam jesam li ikad čula, a posebno kod bebice. Tko zna gdje su proveli noć, a dijete tako bolesno... Jedan mali dječak u tramvaju je rekao svom tati da beba jako kašlje, a tata mu je odgovorio neka ne brine, otporni su oni, ništa joj neće biti. Tako da... "zagrebe" me u srcu kad naletim na nešto što mi se čini da su predrasude, pa makar i "pozitivne" i rado bih vidjela da su takve izjave potkrijepljene nekim podatcima.

----------


## Mojca

Meni je strašno ovo generaliziranje na temi o posvajanju, ma koliko se vi trudile istaknuti nešto pozitivno. Posvaja se dijete kao jedinka, a ne statistika. 

Poznajem puno Roma i definitivno ne pucaju svi od zdravlja (ni fizičkog, ni mentalnog). Niti su sva romska djeca snalažljiva i borbena... jednaka su kao i sva druga. Zaboravljate spomenuti okolnosti u kojima neki Romi žive, pa su prisiljeni izgraditi određene vještine koje možda ne bi izgradili da žive u drugačijim okolnostima. Romska djeca s kojima se moje dijete druži nisu ništa drugačija od ostale djece. 
I... čak centri naglašavaju sve navedeno kao prednost kod posvajanja...  :Sad:  strašno generaliziranje koje si centri ne bi smjeli dopustiti. 
Pitate li se koliko često Romi idu liječnicima, posebno liječnicima za mentalno zdravlje, pa da su ušli u evidencije temeljem kojih se pišu statistički izvještaji? Postoji li istraživanja na ove teme ili su ovo samo vaša zaključivanja? 

Lili, simpatiziraš Rome? Poznaješ li i jednoga na više od pružanja vrećice s hranom i robom? Družiš li se s njima? Znaš li što ih muči? Bi li otišla kod njih doma na ručak da te pozovu? Ili ih samo simpatiziraš i pomažeš im da bi se ti osjećala bolje? Bi li stala uz njih u borbi za njihova prava? http://www.novosti.rs/upload/images/...iromasniji.jpg

----------


## DeDada

Slažem se da ne treba generalizirati... Ja sam pokušala spomenuti probleme koje imamo, naravno ne s djetetom već sami sa sobom, u trenucima kad je netko iz okoline agresivan u negativnim stavovima prema Romima. Što se generaliziranja u Centrima tiče, u većini sam čula dobre stvari (dijete ko dijete), ali ne dijele svi to mišljenje (znate, geni). Takva vrsta predrasude mi ne smeta pored onih gore spomenutih, agresivnih i ipak je korak naprijed. Bojim se da nećemo doživjeti trenutak kad ćemo svi biti samo - ljudi.

----------


## sasa

Potpis pod Mojcu. Kakvo posebno mentalno zdravlje? Pobolijevaju od psihickih bolesti kao i svi, dio ih se ne ulovi jer ne dodju do psihijatara. Stvarno svasta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

Odrasla u zgradi s romskom obitelji koji su imali za nas pojam uobicajan zivot (zivot u zgradi, svakodnevni rad za placu, troje djece). naravno da nije bio uobicajan, jer djeca su trpila od druge djece razne uvrede tipa cigani, a i druge predrasude su bile uvijek prisutne. za mentalne bolesti ne znam, ali za ove obicne mogu reci da su oboljevali jednako kao i ja.

----------


## tangerina

to ko stari ljudi kad kažu da u njihovo vrijeme nije bilo depresije

ja vjerujem da cure nisu mislile ništa loše, ali karakteristike poput inteligencije, zdravlja, mentalnog zdravlja su individualne karakteristike,i kad ih pripisujemo cijelom narodu, možemo bit sigurni da je to predrasuda
Za Rome još često ide i da su - muzikalni, kao da svi moraju svirat harmoniku

ova sa genetskom podlogom za snalažljivost može zvučat pozitivno, ali se lako pretvori u negativnu, snalažljiv se pretvori u prevaranta, tako da sklizak je to teren jako

----------


## tangerina

> Odrasla u zgradi s romskom obitelji koji su imali za nas pojam uobicajan zivot (zivot u zgradi, svakodnevni rad za placu, troje djece). naravno da nije bio uobicajan, jer djeca su trpila od druge djece razne uvrede tipa cigani, a i druge predrasude su bile uvijek prisutne. za mentalne bolesti ne znam, ali za ove obicne mogu reci da su oboljevali jednako kao i ja.


nažalost, mislim da još na svijetu nema ni približno dovoljno Roma koji žive u istim uvjetima kao neromsko evropsko stanovništvo, pa da se može napravit neka istraživanja koja bi eventualno ukazivala na genetske razlike u ičemu

----------


## sasa

Dapace- obzirom na uvjete u kojima zive, na siromastvo, odbacenost, rigidan patrijarhat vjerovatno bi istrazivanja pokazala trend vece incidencije dusevnih bolesti, osobito iz spektra poremecaja osobnosti etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Mojca,
Sto tebe zapravo muci?!!
Mislis da si jedina bila na rucku kod romske obitelji ili..?

----------


## Lili75

Sto se tice mentalnih bolesti, soc.radnica mi je rekla da su to informacije temeljene na istrazivanjima. Ako laze ona, lazem ja.
pa nedavna istrazivanja su pokazala i da neka indijanska plemena i Amisi skoro da ne poznaju zlocudne bolesti i autizam.

jel i ti znanstvenici nemaju relevantna istrazivanja?
Mozda neki srrucnjaci s foruma kojima je to struka (sasa) znaju vise.

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca,
> Sto tebe zapravo muci?!!
> Mislis da si jedina bila na rucku kod romske obitelji ili..?



Tko je rekao da sam bila?  :Smile:  

Što me muči...? 
Prvo, generaliziranje, ako to nije jasno iz mog posta. 
Drugo, razgovaranje o Romima na način na koji se razgovara.
Treće, odbacivanje i prebacivanje odgovornosti (ovo ne ide ovaj topic nego općenito)... za njihov status u društvu krivi smo I mi.

----------


## tangerina

potpuno je nebitno tko je ručao s koliko obitelji, ako pričamo o nasljednim karakteristikama cijelog naroda
ta istraživanja ako postoje, tj ako ukazuju da Romi imaju određene karakteristike u odnosu na ne-Rome u istoj zemlji, nikako ne mogu ukazivat na genetski faktor, budući da ta djeca rastu u vrlo različitim uvjetima i nema dovoljno Romske djece koja odrastaju kao djeca nas ovdje na forumu, pa da bi iz toga netko mogao donijeti neke zaključke da su razlike genetskog porijekla

dakle, ti kad posvajaš dijete, dobivaš genetski paket njegovih roditelja i ostalih direktnih predaka, a ne dobivaš karakteristike koje su neka djeca (možda) razvila kroz život

----------


## Mojca

> potpuno je nebitno tko je ručao s koliko obitelji


Apsolutno se slažem, navela sam to kao primjer bliskosti. 
Jer, jedno je imati komunikaciju preko vrećica s robom koja ti ne treba, a drugo zbilja se družiti s nekim.

----------


## Mojca

Sjetimo se ove situacije: 
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/koment...licemjeri.html

----------


## tangerina

> Apsolutno se slažem, navela sam to kao primjer bliskosti. 
> Jer, jedno je imati komunikaciju preko vrećica s robom koja ti ne treba, a drugo zbilja se družiti s nekim.


je
ali i kad se družiš s nekim, družiš se s tim nekim, a ne sa ikojim drugim Romom

iliti drugim riječima, nedajbože da netko donosi zaključke o mojoj inteligenciji i mentalnom zdravlju temeljeno na druženju s mojim susjedima  :lool:

----------


## Mojca

Da... ali te nitko neće čudno gledati ako se družiš sa svojim susjedima... a ako se družiš s Romima, e to je već sumnjivo. 
 :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

Ok Mojca sad kuzim sto ti je zasmetalo al ja sam samo prenijela sto su mi rekli.

je da krivi smo i mi itekako za situaciju u drustvu vezano uz njihov polozaj.

----------


## Mojca

Sve pet, samo vodi račun ada ako preneseš nešto bez disklejmera, da se podrazumijeva da se slažeš s tim.

----------


## špelkica

Mojca, govorim iz osobnog iskustva jer osim što odgajam jedno takvo dijete susrela sam se s nekolicinom djece tog podrijetla. Ali nemam kombinaciju u obitelji Rom- ne-Rom i naravno, ne mogu generalizirati,mogu reći samo iz svog iskustva. Npr u školi imamo poteškoće s gradivom i ne ide nam kao drugoj djeci. Moramo se puno potruditi. To naravno ne mora značiti da je sve stvar genetike, ima tu i drugih faktora (okolnosti odrastanja), upoznala sam i romsku djecu koja imaju odlični uspjeh u školi. No ostaje činjenica da ih ima dosta koji nisu školovani i ne žive od svog rada (u te rasprave neću sad ulaziti) pa nemaju ni priliku razvijati ta zvanja i vještine. 
Kad pišem da imaju onu "prirodnu" inteligenciju mislim pod tim da će se uvijek snaći u svakoj situaciji, da puno toga čita između redaka i kad se razgovara s odraslima zna kako ih "nadmudriti", što se tiče zdravlja ima određena oštećenja zdravlja koja se nisu odrazila na površinu, nemamo problema s uobičajenim virozama, alergijama, ... Kad smo došli na prvi pregled pedijatra, pedijatrica je pogledala papire i pitala me grubo kakvo smo si to dijete uzeli jer po papirima bi to dijete moralo biti ne znam kak gluho ili bolesno, a radi se o sasvim normalnom djetetu koje se nakon toga nije dalo pregledati jer je osjetio određeni strah. Kasnije je ona uvidjela da je dijete pametno, zdravo, lijepo govori. On je zapravo dijete koje se svakome uvuče pod kožu, svi si ga zapamte, svugdje je miljenik, i teta u vrtiću i osoblja u školi, svi se stvarno trude oko njega. Što se tiče vršnjaka vidi se određeno nesnalaženje u društvu vršnjaka (al to nema veze s nacionalnošću) al zapravo je situacija da se njega poziva na rođendane, a on kad ima hoće samo par prijatelja iz djetinjstva. 
Još sam htjela spomenut da je izrazito muzikalan, zabavljački tip i to vjerojatno ima prema nacionalnoj bazi s obzirom da su Romi dosta zabavljački narod i pokušavamo to usmjerit kroz npr folklor, učenje sviranja instrumenata, itd.

----------


## Mima

Poznajem dosta djece koja u školi imaju poteškoće s gradivom, a samo neka od njih su Romi.

----------


## špelkica

> Mojca, govorim iz osobnog iskustva jer osim što odgajam jedno takvo dijete susrela sam se s nekolicinom djece tog podrijetla. Ali nemam kombinaciju u obitelji Rom- ne-Rom


Pod tim sam mislila da je moj sin jedinac i da nemam druge djece koja su rođena i odgajana hrvatske nacionalnosti.

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, govorim iz osobnog iskustva jer osim što odgajam jedno takvo dijete susrela sam se s nekolicinom djece tog podrijetla. Ali nemam kombinaciju u obitelji Rom- ne-Rom i naravno, ne mogu generalizirati,mogu reći samo iz svog iskustva. Npr u školi imamo poteškoće s gradivom i ne ide nam kao drugoj djeci. Moramo se puno potruditi. To naravno ne mora značiti da je sve stvar genetike, ima tu i drugih faktora (okolnosti odrastanja), upoznala sam i romsku djecu koja imaju odlični uspjeh u školi. No ostaje činjenica da ih ima dosta koji nisu školovani i ne žive od svog rada (u te rasprave neću sad ulaziti) pa nemaju ni priliku razvijati ta zvanja i vještine. 
> Kad pišem da imaju onu "prirodnu" inteligenciju mislim pod tim da će se uvijek snaći u svakoj situaciji, da puno toga čita između redaka i kad se razgovara s odraslima zna kako ih "nadmudriti", što se tiče zdravlja ima određena oštećenja zdravlja koja se nisu odrazila na površinu, nemamo problema s uobičajenim virozama, alergijama, ... K



Prijateljica moje mame ima kćer koja je posvojila dvoje djece romskog porijekla (istih biloških roditelja). Kako moja mama tad još nije imala unuče, dosta se fokusirala na njih, meni su jako dragi, vidim ih par puta godišnje, pa znam dosta o njima. 
Curica sad ima 9 godina, posvojena je bila s dvije godine, stalno bolesna, svaka viroza i bakterija se lijepe na nju.  Došla je s nizom dijagnoza. Talent za glazbu nikakav. Nivo samopouzdanja isto tako... tek s nekih 7-8 godina i puno truda od strane roditelja i svih koji sudjeluju u njenom odgajanju,  polako jepočela vjerovati u sebe. U školi odlična. Roditelji rade s njom više nego što roditelji prosječno rade sa svojom djecom i to se nakon niza godina počelo pokazivati. 
Dečko, 6 godina, posvojen s par mjeseci, često bolestan, rjeđe od sestre, ali još uvijek često. Ima prosječan talent za glazbu. Još nije krenuo u školu, pa to ne mogu komentirati. 
Oboje pristojni, fini, ni jedan nije mudrijaš (bilo bi dobro da jesu), manjak asertivnosti u prvom kontaktu, kasnije kad se opuste budu kao i svi ostali klinci.  





> Još sam htjela spomenut da je izrazito muzikalan, zabavljački tip i to vjerojatno ima prema nacionalnoj bazi s obzirom da su Romi dosta zabavljački narod i pokušavamo to usmjerit kroz npr folklor, učenje sviranja instrumenata, itd.


Prema nacionalnoj bazi? 
Ne postoji nešto što se zove nacionalna baza. Evo ti primjer: ja sam Slovenka odrasla u Splitu... draža mi je fjaka nego rad. 

A Romi zabavljački narod? Kako to misliš?

----------


## Mojca

Ne izlazi mi iz glave ovaj izraz "zabavljački narod". 
Što je zabavno u majkama s djecom koja prose po križanjima? Što je zabavno u prljavoj djeci, zimi goloj? Što je zabavno u pijanim muškarcima i tuku žene? Što je zabavno u niskoj stopi školovane djece? Što je zabavno u djeci koja se odvode u Italiju da prose? Što je zabavno u gladi? Što je zabavno u naseljima od kartona i lima?

----------


## Shanti

> Kad pišem da imaju onu "prirodnu" inteligenciju mislim pod tim da će se uvijek snaći u svakoj situaciji, da puno toga čita između redaka i kad se razgovara s odraslima zna kako ih "nadmudriti", što se tiče zdravlja ima određena oštećenja zdravlja koja se nisu odrazila na površinu, nemamo problema s uobičajenim virozama, alergijama, ...


Ovdje generaliziraš na temelju opažanja o svome djetetu. Počela si rečenicu s "imaju", a nastavila pisati o jednom, svome djetetu. 
Tako bi jednako mogao i roditelj neromskog djeteta generalizirati na temelju svoga djeteta o cijeloj neromskoj populaciji i tad bi svima bilo odmah očito u čemu je problem. 




> Kad smo došli na prvi pregled pedijatra, pedijatrica je pogledala papire i pitala me grubo kakvo smo si to dijete uzeli jer po papirima bi to dijete moralo biti ne znam kak gluho ili bolesno, a radi se o sasvim normalnom djetetu koje se nakon toga nije dalo pregledati jer je osjetio određeni strah. Kasnije je ona uvidjela da je dijete pametno, zdravo, lijepo govori.


Nemam riječi za pristup te pedijatrice. Nezamislivo mi je da tako prokomentira dijete (nebitno posvojeno ili biološko). _Uzeli_? _Kakvo to dijete_? Pretpostavit ću da bi slično reagirala i da ste si _uzeli_ dijete neromskog porijekla koje ima neke teže dijagnoze. Ali kakav je to komentar jedne pedijatrice?! Ta ne bi više vidjela ni moje dijete ni mene. Ostaje mi pitati se bi li nastavila biti jednako "gruba" i da se vaš sin kasnije nije pokazao kao dijete koje je "pametno, zdravo, lijepo govori". 





> ...je izrazito muzikalan, zabavljački tip i to vjerojatno ima prema nacionalnoj bazi s obzirom da su Romi dosta _zabavljački narod_ i pokušavamo to usmjerit kroz npr folklor, učenje sviranja instrumenata, itd.


S obzirom na to da si preskočila moj prethodni (zbrčkani) post, pitat ću sad jesi li na ovo mislila kad si napisala "određena genetska podloga kojoj se uz puno truda može izvući ono pozitivno i iskoristiti"?

----------


## Shanti

> Ne izlazi mi iz glave ovaj izraz "zabavljački narod". 
> Što je zabavno u majkama s djecom koja prose po križanjima? Što je zabavno u prljavoj djeci, zimi goloj? Što je zabavno u pijanim muškarcima i tuku žene? Što je zabavno u niskoj stopi školovane djece? Što je zabavno u djeci koja se odvode u Italiju da prose? Što je zabavno u gladi? Što je zabavno u naseljima od kartona i lima?


Dodat ću, što je zabavno u diskriminaciji na svakom koraku? U diskriminaciji prilikom zapošljavanja?

----------


## Shanti

Prisjećam se jedne izdajalice u Petrovoj koja je bila ljuta jer se "jednoj Ciganki"  dalo izdajalicu, a ona si ju je morala kupiti... I komentara  druge izdajalice da sad kad su "Ciganku" dobile u sobu moraju pripaziti  na svoje stvari jer joj obitelj dolazi u sobu u posjetu.

Razgovora s mladom Romkinjom koja je bila koji tjedan pred porod, a koja  me je pitala na ulazu u Petrovu, usred zime, u prosincu vjerojatno jer  sam do tad samo ležala u sobi, da joj pokažem smjer u kojem je Kvatrić,  jer će od tamo znati dalje... a koja mi je, jer smo se zapričale, ponosno rekla da bebi neće biti hladno jer će s njom iz rodilišta otići  kod tete, a njezina teta ima - prozore!

Razgovora sa socijalnom radnicom u jednom centru, koja mi je odmah čim sam objasnila zašto zovem rekla da u njihovom centru djece za posvojanje nema i neće uskoro biti. A nakon što sam joj rekla da je molim da nas se sjeti ukoliko će imati za posvojenje djecu koja su "teže posvojiva", sa zdravstvenim poteškoćama, romskog porijekla, više djece, rekla je "A Roma, Roma će biti!". _Djece_ neće biti, _Roma_ će biti...

----------


## tangerina

:Sad:

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:

----------


## čokolada

Nemojte tako po Špelkici, ako se možda ne zna najbolje izraziti, ne znači da misli loše...pa nismo svi superelokventni i ne važemo svaku riječ na miligrame. 
Predrasude prema Romima posvuda su prevelike, gotovo da su nam usađene rođenjem. 
Moje dijete nije romskog porijekla pa ima teskoce u skoli, jaku inteligenciju (osobito verbalnu i emocinalnu), izrazitu zabavljačku crtu, voli pjevati itd. 
Mnoga (ne sva) posvojena djeca imaju razne razvojne teškoće, poremećaj senzorike, pažnje i sl., to je činjenica koja nema veze s predrasudama već  s neurednim roditeljskim životom, neurednim trudnoćama, lošom skrbi u ranoj dobi, manjkom jedne osobe za koju se beba veže , boravkom u ustanovama itd. Ne možemo od toga pobjeći ma koliko zvučalo kao predrasuda. A naravno da postoje i posvojena djeca koje nemaju nikakvu vezu s navedenim okolnostima.

----------


## Shanti

> potpuno je nebitno tko je ručao s koliko obitelji, ako pričamo o nasljednim karakteristikama cijelog naroda
> ta istraživanja ako postoje, tj ako ukazuju da Romi imaju određene karakteristike u odnosu na ne-Rome u istoj zemlji, nikako ne mogu ukazivat na genetski faktor, budući da ta djeca rastu u vrlo različitim uvjetima i nema dovoljno Romske djece koja odrastaju kao djeca nas ovdje na forumu, pa da bi iz toga netko mogao donijeti neke zaključke da su razlike genetskog porijekla
> 
> dakle, ti kad posvajaš dijete, dobivaš genetski paket njegovih roditelja i ostalih direktnih predaka, a ne dobivaš karakteristike koje su neka djeca (možda) razvila kroz život


Na tragu ovoga što je tangerina napisala, htjela bih reći da su moji postovi usmjereni tome da potencijalni posvojitelji o djetetu ne razmišljaju s predrasudama, pa ni onima pozitivnim, tipa da će dijete nužno imati izuzetne talente na području glazbe i postati npr. virtuoz na violini, natprosječne sposobnosti "čitanja" mimike i gestikulacije drugih ljudi, zdravlje, spretnost, snalažljivost itd. bolje od ostale djece svoje dobi. S takvim očekivanjima ne bi trebalo pristupati nijednom djetetu.

----------


## Shanti

> Nemojte tako po Špelkici, ako se možda ne zna najbolje izraziti, ne znači da misli loše...pa nismo svi superelokventni i ne važemo svaku riječ na miligrame.


Ne mislim da špelkica misli nešto loše, štoviše, to sam i napisala u prvom postu koji sam ovih dana objavila, ali trebamo biti oprezni s generaliziranjem jer ovaj topic čitaju neki od budućih posvojitelja i ne smiju očekivati da će sva djeca romskog porijekla biti genetska predodređena biti mali supermeni u navedenim područjima. Na to se mora reagirati, zbog djece i njihovih budućih roditelja. Špelkica ima dijete izvrsnoga zdravlja, spretno, snalažljivo, muzikalno a ona bi ga jednako voljela i da nije, to svi znamo, ali svi roditelji trebaju biti spremni samo na to da će njihovo dijete imati svoj paketić, svoju kombinaciju karakteristika. I baš takvo biti divno i jedinstveno.

----------


## DeDada

Svi smo mi onakvi kakvima su nas okolnosti učinile... Naši klinci imaju tu nesreću da nisu odmah mogli biti sa svojim roditeljima već su se potezala po mjestima gdje ih nisu voljeli onoliko koliko ih sada volimo mi. I mislim da taj dio priče nema veze sa bojom, svi su u istom položaju i sada smo mi tu da iz njih izvlačimo ono najbolje što je pravi izazov. Mi se znamo našaliti da će malac zasvirati harmoniku, ali ga uopće ne gledamo po porijeklu - on je naš, nosi naše prezime i bit će onakav kakvim ga mi učinimo  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Svi smo mi onakvi kakvima su nas okolnosti učinile... Naši klinci imaju tu nesreću da nisu odmah mogli biti sa svojim roditeljima već su se potezala po mjestima gdje ih nisu voljeli onoliko koliko ih sada volimo mi. I mislim da taj dio priče nema veze sa bojom, svi su u istom položaju i sada smo mi tu da iz njih izvlačimo ono najbolje što je pravi izazov. Mi se znamo našaliti da će malac zasvirati harmoniku, ali ga uopće ne gledamo po porijeklu - on je naš, nosi naše prezime i bit će onakav kakvim ga mi učinimo


 :Smile:  :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

> Svi smo mi onakvi kakvima su nas okolnosti učinile... Naši klinci imaju tu nesreću da nisu odmah mogli biti sa svojim roditeljima već su se potezala po mjestima gdje ih nisu voljeli onoliko koliko ih sada volimo mi. I mislim da taj dio priče nema veze sa bojom, svi su u istom položaju i sada smo mi tu da iz njih izvlačimo ono najbolje što je pravi izazov.


Upravo tako, radilo se o posvojenoj ili neposvojenoj djeci. 
I o nama kao roditeljima... i o našim roditeljima... i o njihovim roditeljima. To što što generacijama odgajani po sličnom obrascu čini nas "ovima ili onima" (u nedostatku boljih riječi). Čim se nekoga izvadi iz nekog obrasca i stavi u neki drugi, dijete ga prihvati i bude modelirano na drugi način. I super da je tako, jer to daje priliku da se neuroni drugačije povežu, a rane zacijele. 

Čokolada, žao mi je ako su ti moje riječi zvučale grubo, vjerujem da svi u konačnici mislimo i osjećamo isto... mene možda samo malo više boli ta nepravda koji Romi i kao pojedinici i kao skupina (kroz stoljeća) trpe. Bez stvarne osnove. I bez puno šanse da se išta promijeni, jer za tu šansu su potrebne dvije strane... i oni i mi.

----------


## Mojca

> Ne mislim da špelkica misli nešto loše, štoviše, to sam i napisala u prvom postu koji sam ovih dana objavila, ali trebamo biti oprezni s generaliziranjem jer ovaj topic čitaju neki od budućih posvojitelja i ne smiju očekivati da će sva djeca romskog porijekla biti genetska predodređena biti mali supermeni u navedenim područjima. Na to se mora reagirati, zbog djece i njihovih budućih roditelja. Špelkica ima dijete izvrsnoga zdravlja, spretno, snalažljivo, muzikalno a ona bi ga jednako voljela i da nije, to svi znamo, ali svi roditelji trebaju biti spremni samo na to da će njihovo dijete imati svoj paketić, svoju kombinaciju karakteristika. I baš takvo biti divno i jedinstveno.


Potpis na ovo.

----------


## prpa

Dakle...evo ja mogu iz prve ruke. U doba posvojenja imali smo biološku kćer i posvojili smo curicu koja je godinu starija i romskog podrijetla. Letimično sam preletjela prijašnje postove, ali u biti moja priča je vrlo kratka: kad smo posvajali nije nas bilo briga ni za podrijetlo ni boju kože, željeli smo dijete. Istina imali smo granicu što se tiče dobi, a i ona je bila relativna. Na kraju smo dobili najbolji mogući zgoditak. Mlađa kćer je dobila najbolju frendicu i sestru...mlađa kćer koja je po prirodi povučena napokon je uz stariju postala otvorenija i jednostavno je na neki bnačin procvjetala. Naš najveći problem je bio što je starija odrastala u udomiteljskoj obitelji gdje se govorilo nekom mješavinom romskohrvatskog jezika, tako da joj i dan danas nedostaje riječi u vokabularu. Ona je otvorena prema svima, prekrasno dijete, unatoč poteškoćama koje ima s jezikom kojeg još uvijek zapravo uči odlična je učenica. U međuvremenu smo dobili još jednu kćer i njih dvije su najviše povezane.

Što se tiče okoline, nitko ni ne dovodi u pitanje da je jedna od naših kćeri posvojena. Na plaži su mi neke gospođe znale govoriti kako je ona brzo potamnila, ja se složim i odem svojim putem :D S obzirom da srednja brzo potamni, iskreno po puti nema ni velike razlike među njima. Naprotiv, više se borim sa bapskim komentarima kako imam tri cure i šteta što jedna nije muško, pa ih onda na kulturan način pošaljem u rodni kraj :voodoo:  Budimo realni, ljudi koji će komentirati su isti oni koji bi komentirali i zašto ste taj dan obukli crnu vestu, a ne plavu, a drugi neće ni primijetiti

Moj savjet...ako želite posvojiti dijete zaboravite na predrasude i odlučite se za dijete...koža, boja kose ne bi trebali biti ti koji odlučuju, odlučuje vaše srce. 


> hejić...
> 
> evo nisam se dugo javljala jer eto... dan za danaom, obveze... 
> bila bih Vam zahvalna za par informacija.
> u biti, prije 3 godine smo suprug i ja posvojili malu prekrasnu djevojcicu i sad, već duže vrijeme smo ponovno u proceduri za proširenjem obitelji.
> nekako smo, razmišljali o posvajanju i romskog djeteta. 
> zanima me da li netko ima slicnu situaciju-kako su se djeca povezala?
> nešto??
> 
> Hvala!!

----------


## Mami2016

Ja i moj muz zivimo i radimo van Hrvatske .
Radili smo obradu gdje zivimo i ovdje je zakon takav ako u obitelji postoji vec jedno djete biolosko da usvojeno mora biti mladje od njega.
Tako da prvorodjenac to i ostaje. 
Kao i kad se rodi brat ili sestra normalno je da je mladje ono koje je rodjeno poslije.

----------


## Mami2016

Ne brinite se za bapske komentare ...
Toga je uvjek bilo i bit ce , nazalost.

----------


## AmyWin

Pozdrav,već godinama čitam forum o posvajanju i ovo je prvi put da iznosim svoju priču.
Nekako osjećam potrebu da prenesem svoje iskustvo i nadam se da će možda nekom to pomoći kao što su meni pomogli brojne priče s ovog foruma.
Suprug i ja smo posvojili prekrasnog dečkića romskog porijekla prije dvije godine (sad ima 4 godine) i nema sretnijih ljudi od nas, toliko veselja i ljubavi je donio nama i cijeloj našoj obitelji da vam to ne mogu niti opisati kao što i mi njemu pružamo ljubav koje je svako dijete željno.
Mi smo bili relativno dugo u postupku , punih 6 godina i moram priznati da smo već izgubili svaku nadu.
Kad smo na početku slali molbe u sve centre i zvali ih onda bi nas u nekim centrima pitali da li smo zainteresirani za djecu romskog porijekla i u toj početnoj fazi nismo bili spremni na to.
Mene osobno tada je najviše bilo strah da bi dijete bilo teže prihvaćeno ili da bi ga druga djeca ili šira okolina zadirkivali jer sam svjesna da kod puno ljudi kod nas postoje jake predrasude prema Romima.
U tom trenutku ni ja ni moj suprug nismo bili spremni fajtati se s ostalim ljudima.
Medjutim u jednom momentu smo shvatili da ,ako to nama nije važno, ako mi osobno nemamo predrasude onda ni drugi ljudi nisu problem i to je doista tako.
Ako netko i primijeti da je naše dijete malo tamnije od nas, nikad nam nitko nije ništa ružno rekao i nema nikakvog problema što se tiče prihvaćanja od druge djece. On obožava ići u vrtić i igrati se sa ostalom djecom. 
Kao što je lijepo ovdje napisano 


> ako želite posvojiti dijete zaboravite na predrasude i odlučite se za dijete


 ...sva su djeca ista bez obzira na boju kože.

----------


## emily

divno  :Heart: 
AmyWin, hvala sto si podijelila svoju pricu

----------


## čokolada

Predivno! :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

Amywin, baš je lijepo vidjeti vašu priču <3

----------


## Jelena

AmyWin, hvala na lijepoj priči!  :Heart: 
Uživajte!

----------


## Optimist

:Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## AmyWin

Hvala !  :Heart:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Heart: 

slazem se i mi isto nismo imali negativnih komentara do sada..znaju ljudi prokomentirati kako su tamnoputi ali nisam nikad dobila dojam da je to u negativnom kontekstu. Mi uopce ne "vidimo" tu razliku u boji koze, savrseni su takvi kakvi jesu, nama su oni najljepsa djeca na svijetu kao sto je uostalom  svako dijete njegovom roditelju. Nasi isto obozavaju vrtic, jedini u skupini nisu imali problema s adaptacijom, vjerojatno dijelom i zbog toga sto su vec prolazili separacije od bliskih osoba, ali i zbog njihove otvorenosti. Svi ih vole i znaju  :Smile:  I kao sto sam sad negdje procitala, prepoznajemo sebe u njima, nevjerojatno koliko nas kopiraju  :Smile:

----------

